# Serenità.



## LDS (12 Giugno 2016)

*Serenità.*

più di un anno c'è voluto.

non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.

è come se pesassi 10 kg di meno.

è tornata dal sudamerica, ora sta con un poveretto disoccupato, brutto come la morte.

Vende oggetti fatti a mano dal sudamerica nel mercatino delle pulci.

mi dispiace per lei, era una donna brillante che si ritrova a fare l'accattona e la pezzente.

Ho ricevuto un bellissimo messaggio da suo padre che mi dice di vivere la mia vita, che sono pieno di risorse e che mi augura ogni bene.


Sto da un paio di mesi con una modella finlandese di 20 anni, bella come il sole.
non durerà mai, ma al momento sto bene e comunque mi godo la mia vita.

vivo a montecarlo, guadagno molto bene la mia vita, viaggio.

perchè ho vissuto dei mesi di merda appresso ad una cogliona non lo so.

Ad ogni modo, oramai tutto è superato e quando vedo il tipo assai brutto disoccupato che coltiva patate e vende patate biologiche per la strada con cui sta adesso...
bè giusto così.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2016)

Domanda:
Serenità è arrivare a dare dell'accattona pezzente che sta con uno brutto come la morte disoccupato coltivatore di patate biologiche?


----------



## LDS (12 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Domanda:
> Serenità è arrivare a dare dell'accattona pezzente che sta con uno brutto come la morte disoccupato coltivatore di patate biologiche?


io godo come un riccio nicka, ma godo proprio.

e fa l'accattona e la pezzente.

il suo tizio è brutto come la morte, è un dato di fatto.

io sono non sereno, di più.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io godo come un riccio nicka, ma godo proprio.
> 
> e fa l'accattona e la pezzente.
> 
> ...


Serenità non è questo.
Rivalsa tutt'al più, ma se fossi sereno non useresti queste parole...se fossi sereno probabilmente penseresti a quello che è stato con tenerezza e con un fondo di dolore semmai, la volevi sposare non dimentichiamolo.
Se poi tu ti senti bene oggi questo è l'importante.


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> *non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.*
> ...


Sei molto informato, tenuto conto del grassetto....

Non so...la vedo dura una serenità PROPRIA che dipende dall'essere felice, o meno, poco conta, dell'altro.


----------



## Tradito? (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...


felicissimo di avere tue notizie positive, tante volte ti avevo detto di lasciarla

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spot (12 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Serenità non è questo.
> Rivalsa tutt'al più, ma se fossi sereno non useresti queste parole...se fossi sereno probabilmente penseresti a quello che è stato con tenerezza e con un fondo di dolore semmai, la volevi sposare non dimentichiamolo.
> Se poi tu ti senti bene oggi questo è l'importante.


Straquoto.
La questione della tenerezza m'incuriosisce sempre molto.
Ma comunque straquoto


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Straquoto.
> La questione della tenerezza m'incuriosisce sempre molto.
> Ma comunque straquoto


In che senso ti incuriosisce?


----------



## Spot (12 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In che senso ti incuriosisce?


Mi piace e mi incuriosisce. Anche perchè non ne parli solo tu.
Io sono davvero poco tenera nei confronti del passato, quindi non capisco bene.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mi piace e mi incuriosisce. Anche perchè non ne parli solo tu.
> Io sono davvero poco tenera nei confronti del passato, quindi non capisco bene.


Non saprei nemmeno bene come spiegartela forse...
Io la tenerezza la provo nei confronti della me che sono stata in certi frangenti.
Se ci penso oggi posso farmi ridere o incazzare o vergognarmi, ma c'è sempre un fondo di tenerezza che spesso mi fa sorridere. Se non ci fosse forse significherebbe avere rimpianti o pentimenti inutili...per me.


----------



## Spot (12 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non saprei nemmeno bene come spiegartela forse...
> Io la tenerezza la provo nei confronti della me che sono stata in certi frangenti.
> Se ci penso oggi posso farmi ridere o incazzare o vergognarmi, ma c'è sempre un fondo di tenerezza che spesso mi fa sorridere. Se non ci fosse forse significherebbe avere rimpianti o pentimenti inutili...per me.


Ecco.. a me la me passata non dispiace, perchè ha portato alla me oggi: sarebbe crudele rinnegarla.
Ma tenerezza no. Ma nemmeno pentimento... distanza.
A volte penso, parlando qua e là, che sono troppo concentrata sulle ridefinizioni per essere tenera. E che la tenerezza apparterrà ad altri momenti meno caotici.
Grazie della bella spiegazione, è un argomento su cui mi piace sempre soffermarmi


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ecco.. a me la me passata non dispiace, perchè ha portato alla me oggi: sarebbe crudele rinnegarla.
> Ma tenerezza no. Ma nemmeno pentimento... distanza.
> A volte penso, parlando qua e là, che sono troppo concentrata sulle ridefinizioni per essere tenera. *E che la tenerezza apparterrà ad altri momenti meno caotici.*
> Grazie della bella spiegazione, è un argomento su cui mi piace sempre soffermarmi


Se mi avessi chiesto anche solo 5/6 anni fa se provavo tenerezza nei miei confronti probabilmente avrei riso...
Forse è una questione appunto di serenità, che sicuramente qualche tempo fa non avevo.


----------



## Spot (12 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se mi avessi chiesto anche solo 5/6 anni fa se provavo tenerezza nei miei confronti probabilmente avrei riso...
> Forse è una questione appunto di serenità, che sicuramente qualche tempo fa non avevo.


Può darsi 
Che la serenità non riguarda solo il passato, ma anche il futuro e il presente (soprattutto il presente). E io so' 'na corda de violino :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Può darsi
> Che la serenità non riguarda solo il passato, ma anche il futuro e il presente *(soprattutto il presente)*. E io so' 'na corda de violino :rotfl:


Esattamente. Soprattutto il presente...ecco cosa contestavo a LDS...:facepalm:
Tu saresti felice se un tuo ex con il quale sei strasicura non ci possa più essere niente e per il quale non provi più niente fosse diventato un pezzente accattone coltivatore di patate?! Cioè, godresti come un'animala??
Ma tutt'al più ti fotterebbe niente...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> io godo come un riccio nicka, ma godo proprio.
> 
> e fa l'accattona e la pezzente.
> 
> ...


Mi ripeto con quanto scritto nella altro 3d... 
Se la tua serenità e soddisfazione è intimamente legata alla sua "vita da accattona"... Beh.... Non trovi di esser ancora più legato che mai?...

Speriamo che tra 2 mesi non  tu venga a sapere che vive a Cap Martin con un miliardario svizzero... Perche sarebbe un dramma per te... Sbaglio..?


----------



## Spot (12 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esattamente. Soprattutto il presente...ecco cosa contestavo a LDS...:facepalm:
> Tu saresti felice se un tuo ex con il quale sei strasicura non ci possa più essere niente e per il quale non provi più niente fosse diventato un pezzente accattone coltivatore di patate?! Cioè, godresti come un'animala??
> Ma tutt'al più ti fotterebbe niente...


Beh no, quello mi dispiacerebbe, almeno alla lontana, se si è trattato di qualcuno a cui ho voluto bene... e esattamente, forse non m'importerebbe se affetto non c'è mai stato.
Al di là dei torti e non torti e al di là della mia serenità nel presente. 
Va da sé che nessuno per me rientra nella categoria pezzente accattone. E se uno sta con una, presuppongo che è perché quella è la vita che vuole, e lì è felice. Ex o meno. Forse un po' di amarezza nei momenti di solitudine un po' più acuta, ma amarezza senza biasimo e nulla più.
La rivalsa l'ho sentita solo subito dopo un torto subito. Ma poi va via, e prima va via meglio è per me.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Beh no, quello mi dispiacerebbe, almeno alla lontana, se si è trattato di qualcuno a cui ho voluto bene... e esattamente, forse non m'importerebbe se affetto non c'è mai stato.
> Al di là dei torti e non torti e al di là della mia serenità nel presente.
> Va da sé che nessuno per me rientra nella categoria pezzente accattone. E se uno sta con una, presuppongo che è perché quella è la vita che vuole, e lì è felice. Ex o meno. Forse un po' di amarezza nei momenti di solitudine un po' più acuta, ma amarezza senza biasimo e nulla più.
> La rivalsa l'ho sentita solo subito dopo un torto subito. Ma poi va via, e prima va via meglio è per me.


Vabbè, stiamo parlando di LDS, l'uomo delle categorizzazioni più assurde. O sei modella o sei cessa. O sei pezzentA accattona o sei supermegadirettrice del menga...


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...


una volta mi chiedesti come mai non ti aiutassi.    è per post come questi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...



mio caro, 
penso sarebbe un cincinello ipocrita dire che alla vista di una persona che ha avuto parte nel creare una frattura critica nella nostra vita ridotta a una stregua che consideriamo inferiore alla nostra, un moto per quanto minimo di gongolamento interiore non si affaccerebbe in (quasi tutti) noi.

moto che però ritengo-a esperienza -controbilanciato immediatamente dalla riflessione che quella frattura critica avevamo contribuito a crearla e a protrarne gli effetti per nostra e solo nostra volontà.

in poche parole, pur se lei fosse la peggior cogliona del mondo, non ricordo che ti avesse chiesto di tampinarla per mari e monti come hai fatto tua sponte, e nemmeno che ti avesse mai tenuto per gli stracci quando hai scoperto che non era esattamente la persona che credevi.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...


premesso che se ora ti senti libero dal peso emotivo  di lei è un bene 
volevo precisare, dal mio punto di vista : 
1) non è  bello ciò che è bella ma ciò che piace ( quindi probabile che la sua bruttezza per lei sia un valore ) 
2) fare la commerciante nelle piazze non è mica fare accattonaggio, né essere pezzenti ... Magari era quello che voleva 
3) evidentemente se ci hai speso tanti mesi così cogliona non sarà a meno che tu non sia un masochista 
4) pure fare il coltivatore non è qualcosa di negativo anzi c'è un ritorno all'agricoltura da parte dei giovani encomiabile e le patate vengon bene pure se si è brutti 
comunque non passare il tempo a dileggiare lei nei tuoi pensieri, goditi la tua vita 
Sembri convinto che la tua attuale relazione non durerà mai, perché dici questo ? 
Ciao


----------



## Sheva07 (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...


Parto dal presupposto che io nemmeno dovrei scrivere qui. Ma ogni tanto passo a leggere il confessionale, ho buttato un occhio sul titolo della tua discussione, so entrato a leggerla pensando che in qualche modo svelassi il trucco per raggiungere la serenità o in maniera più specifica la tua serenità. Però il tuo discorso mi ha preso parecchio, quindi ho voglia di risponderti! 

Non ti conosco, non credo d'aver mai letto il tuo nick o un tuo messaggio, però mi dai l'idea d'essere ancora legato emotivamente a questa persona. Che sia un sentimento di odio o altro non ha importanza. Parli di lei con astio (che ci può stare assolutamente, non so cosa ti abbia fatto) e in maniera quasi umiliante, ma dai tutt'altro che l'idea d'essere sereno. Non ho nemmeno capito il discorso legato alla bellezza/bruttezza del suo attuale uomo. È un discorso un filo superficiale e scarno di argomenti. Idem quello legato al loro grado sociale. Penso che lo scopo che tutti si prefissano nella vita sia quello di stare il più felici possibile. Se loro lo sono così, in questo modo, c'è solo da fargli un applauso. 
Anche il discorso sulla tua attuale ragazza è strano. Hai scritto modella finlandese di 20 anni. Dai una descrizione di questa ragazza come se fosse un oggetto. Se stavi veramente bene penso che ti sarebbe bastato dire che ora stai con una donna finlandese, senza dover aggiungere quegli inutili dettagli. Quasi come se volessi dimostrare qualcosa. Che poi avrei capito benissimo se l'avessi descritta caratterialmente come una persona fantastica. Ma quel poco che hai detto, l'hai scritto quasi come se fosse un manichino. 
I soldi sono comodi nella vita, ti aiutano un sacco, più se ne ha e meglio è, questo è sicuro! Però ridurre tutto a questo è triste, sentirsi migliori solo perché si sta economicamente meglio di altri è una cosa fine a se stessa. In fin dei conti puoi avere tanti soldi, una bella casa etc. Il tavolino di cristallo da 2000 Euro non ti abbraccia, non ti coccola e manco ti parla. Anche andare con una tipa super figa, ma con cui sai già che non avrai futuro non so quanta serenità possa portarti. Tanto sicuramente dopo averci fatto sesso, quando lei sta ancora li nel letto e tu sei a farti la doccia, ti senti comunque solo. Forse più di quando lo sei normalmente. Ci siamo passati tutti e se hai un cuore con dei sentimenti legati al voler l'amore, vero, bene o male ti sentirai così. Io ho usato tutti i risparmi che ho e ci sto buttando ancora dentro i soldi della busta paga per una cosa che mi tornerà utile a livello morale. Probabilmente ci perderò solo un sacco a livello economico, ma personalmente son più felice ora che ho il conto in banca che piange, ma con la consapevolezza di ricavarci qualcosa che a me farà star bene e mi darà finalmente giustizia, piuttosto di quando avevo più soldi (anche de pochi)  Concludo: So d'aver fatto un discorso molto moralistico, magari è pure arrogante il mio discorso. Ma è ciò che penso. Ciò che ho percepito da quello che hai scritto. Spero di sbagliarmi e spero davvero che tu sia sereno. Ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Serenità non è questo.
> Rivalsa tutt'al più, ma se fossi sereno non useresti queste parole...se fossi sereno probabilmente penseresti a quello che è stato con tenerezza e con un fondo di dolore semmai, la volevi sposare non dimentichiamolo.
> Se poi tu ti senti bene oggi questo è l'importante.


Quoto
Tutto mi sembra tranne che serenità


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che io nemmeno dovrei scrivere qui. Ma ogni tanto passo a leggere il confessionale, ho buttato un occhio sul titolo della tua discussione, so entrato a leggerla pensando che in qualche modo svelassi il trucco per raggiungere la serenità o in maniera più specifica la tua serenità. Però il tuo discorso mi ha preso parecchio, quindi ho voglia di risponderti!
> 
> Non ti conosco, non credo d'aver mai letto il tuo nick o un tuo messaggio, però mi dai l'idea d'essere ancora legato emotivamente a questa persona. Che sia un sentimento di odio o altro non ha importanza. Parli di lei con astio (che ci può stare assolutamente, non so cosa ti abbia fatto) e in maniera quasi umiliante, ma dai tutt'altro che l'idea d'essere sereno. Non ho nemmeno capito il discorso legato alla bellezza/bruttezza del suo attuale uomo. È un discorso un filo superficiale e scarno di argomenti. Idem quello legato al loro grado sociale. Penso che lo scopo che tutti si prefissano nella vita sia quello di stare il più felici possibile. Se loro lo sono così, in questo modo, c'è solo da fargli un applauso.
> Anche il discorso sulla tua attuale ragazza è strano. Hai scritto modella finlandese di 20 anni. Dai una descrizione di questa ragazza come se fosse un oggetto. Se stavi veramente bene penso che ti sarebbe bastato dire che ora stai con una donna finlandese, senza dover aggiungere quegli inutili dettagli. Quasi come se volessi dimostrare qualcosa. Che poi avrei capito benissimo se l'avessi descritta caratterialmente come una persona fantastica. Ma quel poco che hai detto, l'hai scritto quasi come se fosse un manichino.
> I soldi sono comodi nella vita, ti aiutano un sacco, più se ne ha e meglio è, questo è sicuro! Però ridurre tutto a questo è triste, sentirsi migliori solo perché si sta economicamente meglio di altri è una cosa fine a se stessa. In fin dei conti puoi avere tanti soldi, una bella casa etc. Il tavolino di cristallo da 2000 Euro non ti abbraccia, non ti coccola e manco ti parla. Anche andare con una tipa super figa, ma con cui sai già che non avrai futuro non so quanta serenità possa portarti. Tanto sicuramente dopo averci fatto sesso, quando lei sta ancora li nel letto e tu sei a farti la doccia, ti senti comunque solo. Forse più di quando lo sei normalmente. Ci siamo passati tutti e se hai un cuore con dei sentimenti legati al voler l'amore, vero, bene o male ti sentirai così. Io ho usato tutti i risparmi che ho e ci sto buttando ancora dentro i soldi della busta paga per una cosa che mi tornerà utile a livello morale. Probabilmente ci perderò solo un sacco a livello economico, ma personalmente son più felice ora che ho il conto in banca che piange, ma con la consapevolezza di ricavarci qualcosa che a me farà star bene e mi darà finalmente giustizia, piuttosto di quando avevo più soldi (anche de pochi)  Concludo: So d'aver fatto un discorso molto moralistico, magari è pure arrogante il mio discorso. Ma è ciò che penso. Ciò che ho percepito da quello che hai scritto. Spero di sbagliarmi e spero davvero che tu sia sereno. Ciao.



Ciao

bello rileggerti. 



Non è la prima volta che tento di tradurre la parole tedesca "Schadenfreude" (parola composta: danno + gioia) che indica quel piacere, felicità, soddisfazione, godimento, rallegramento che si può provare, quando ad un'altra persona le cose vanno male o subisce un danno o una disgrazia ... come un compiacimento malevole. Ma forse, vuole solo indicare che c'è stato una giustizia cosmica sul male che ha subito. Comunque sia, può essere capita sì, come una serenità (perversa a mio avviso, perché basata sulla vendetta e soddisfazione del male altrui) raggiunta. Come per dire che la vita ha preso in mano la questione e si è vendicata ... ha capovolto il male ... ricomponendo così gli equilibri. 

Schadenfreude, l'abbiamo provato tutti. Non ci trovo nulla di male, il più delle volte. Perché è quel compiacimento normale che si prova quando ad un "rivale fortunato" per dire, finalmente gli accade anche qualcosa di brutto e si spera che impari a capire ... cose simili insomma. Ma qui, leggo quel piacere perfido ... che lascia proprio un brutto retrogusto. Non lo leggo come un legame ancora affettivo verso di lei. Ma un problema profondo solo di LDS nel come confrontarsi con situazioni spiacevoli. Gli è stato graffiato la sua immagine ... la sua persona ... e ora può riemergere come vincitore della situazione ed è chiaro che ne gode e si sente sereno ... non è più il perdente, lo sfigato. Infatti, il tutto non è legato a lei ... ma al suo ego, alla sua immagine. 


sienne


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

urge qualche postilla.

io sono serenissimo, felice come una pasqua proprio.

mi sono liberato di un peso, di un macigno. 

non so nemmeno come ho fatto ad aspettare una donna così che mi ha in ordine:

1) tradito con il suo capo
2) ripreso senza darmela per un periodo
3) abbandonato da solo come un cretino facendomi firmare un contratto lontano per poi scappare da sola


Avevo evidentemente veramente qualcosa nel cervello che mi obnubilato la ragione perchè non me lo spiego proprio.


Di cosa faccia non mi interessa proprio, è stata lei a dirmelo perchè mi ha scritto un paio di settimane fa chiedendomi come sto.
Allorché io non le ho risposto perchè non ho niente da dirle.

Quindi mi ha chiamato mercoledì scorso, le ho risposto, siamo stati una decina di minuti al telefono in cui mi ha detto quello che fa ecc, le ho detto che ho una compagna finlandese, lei mi ha detto che sta con uno, che sta facendo un orto biologico per coltivare patate e che è un mercato interessante.

Ma a me che cazzo me ne fotte delle patate?

Boh.

L'ho liquidata abbastanza velocemente perchè di sentire le sue coglionate non avevo voglia.

Io sono felice ed appagato.
Ho un lavoro che mi da un sacco di soddisfazioni, vivo nel posto in cui mi sento a mio agio circondato da tutto quello che mi piace.
Ho una ragazza che purtroppo non vedo moltissimo perchè viaggia a destra e a sinistra per lavoro, ma che rientra spesso per stare con me il fine settimana.

L'unica cosa che mi manca è la mia famiglia che è lontana.


Per quanto riguarda il godere del fatto che lei oggi venda coglionate al mercatino delle pulci e che il suo compagno coltivi patate, non ci posso fare niente.

Poteva vivere una vita diversa, domani mattina poteva svegliarsi e stendersi in piscina, invece andrà a guardare l'orto.

Sono ultra contento che mi abbia lasciato, che abbia fatto la grandissima stronza, perchè mi sono liberato di una così che non merita nemmeno un secondo, un centesimo e un briciolo del mio cuore.

Aveva al suo fianco un uomo che l'amava più di ogni altra cosa al mondo, che era disposto a fare praticamente di tutto per lei, con una stabilità economica non indifferente, che ha studiato, e con una solidità non da poco.

Ha preferito un coltivatore di patate disoccupato che ha la terza media.

Ma contenta lei...io non posso essere più felice.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mio caro,
> penso sarebbe un cincinello ipocrita dire che alla vista di una persona che ha avuto parte nel creare una frattura critica nella nostra vita ridotta a una stregua che consideriamo inferiore alla nostra, un moto per quanto minimo di gongolamento interiore non si affaccerebbe in (quasi tutti) noi.
> 
> moto che però ritengo-a esperienza -controbilanciato immediatamente dalla riflessione che quella frattura critica avevamo contribuito a crearla e a protrarne gli effetti per nostra e solo nostra volontà.
> ...


Chiara,

è ovvio questo.

Il coglione patentato ero io.

Non vedevo le ovvietà.

Persino un cieco avrebbe visto meglio di me.

Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> urge qualche postilla.
> 
> io sono serenissimo, felice come una pasqua proprio.
> 
> ...



Ciao

aveva un uomo vicino, te, che però non trova nulla di che nel coltivare un orto ... 

Un uomo, che in fin dei conti, non ha saputo cogliere i suoi interessi ... quello che piace realmente a lei. A quanto pare, a lei, della piscina frega cazzi ... preferisce altro ... avete semplicemente metri di mura differenti. Nulla da disprezzare in quello che ha scelto lei. Anzi. 


sienne


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aveva un uomo vicino, te, che però non trova nulla di che nel coltivare un orto ...
> 
> ...



Non disprezzo proprio niente.

Che coltivi patate e che faccia la sua vita 2 cuori ed una capanna!

Io faccio la mia.

Un giorno andrò a comprare le sue patate.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Non disprezzo proprio niente.
> 
> Che coltivi patate e che faccia la sua vita 2 cuori ed una capanna!
> 
> ...



Ciao

se non disprezzi, allora ti consiglio di riflettere meglio sulle parole che scegli. 
Descriverla come un'accattona e pezzente e lui brutto come la morte, è abbastanza dispregiativo. 

Comunque, renditi conto che la volevi ma non sei stato in grado a darle quello che lei cercava. Anche se poi lei, nella sua confusione, si è comportata male. Questo sì. 


sienne


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...


Trovo strano che tu accosti il termine serenità che dovrebbe implicare un maggior distacco dagli avvenimenti che te l'hanno preclusa a un rancore diffuso che trova nella rivalsa la sua pacificazione.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION]

Di lei hai parlato tanto e so che ti sei preoccupato anche tanto. 
Spero per te che questa sia la volta buona che aiuti il distacco.  Fondamentale per te, dal momento che hai sofferto molto.
Della finlandese me ne avevi parlato,  si stanno evolvendo le cose? 


 [MENTION=3784]sienne[/MENTION] il tedesco è proprio una lingua ricca.  Interessante 

 [MENTION=6656]Sheva07[/MENTION] Ciao!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me la serenità l'ha raggiunta lei....e più ti leggo più la capisco


----------



## Ross (13 Giugno 2016)

Io capisco perfettamente [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] e trovo naturale il suo sollievo. 

Non riesco a comprendere le equazioni compagno brutto=vita triste
tipa a vendere patate=donna perdente.
Le reputo tutto tranne che verificate.

Sembra quasi che a trombar bonazze e aver soldi da spendere risieda il segreto della felicità. 

Cosa ci dice che la neo patatara non sia la donna più realizzata della terra...che abbia trovato la sua dimensione con l'omuncolo brutto e poco dotto?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che io nemmeno dovrei scrivere qui. Ma ogni tanto passo a leggere il confessionale, ho buttato un occhio sul titolo della tua discussione, so entrato a leggerla pensando che in qualche modo svelassi il trucco per raggiungere la serenità o in maniera più specifica la tua serenità. Però il tuo discorso mi ha preso parecchio, quindi ho voglia di risponderti!
> 
> Non ti conosco, non credo d'aver mai letto il tuo nick o un tuo messaggio, però mi dai l'idea d'essere ancora legato emotivamente a questa persona. Che sia un sentimento di odio o altro non ha importanza. Parli di lei con astio (che ci può stare assolutamente, non so cosa ti abbia fatto) e in maniera quasi umiliante, ma dai tutt'altro che l'idea d'essere sereno. Non ho nemmeno capito il discorso legato alla bellezza/bruttezza del suo attuale uomo. È un discorso un filo superficiale e scarno di argomenti. Idem quello legato al loro grado sociale. Penso che lo scopo che tutti si prefissano nella vita sia quello di stare il più felici possibile. Se loro lo sono così, in questo modo, c'è solo da fargli un applauso.
> Anche il discorso sulla tua attuale ragazza è strano. Hai scritto modella finlandese di 20 anni. Dai una descrizione di questa ragazza come se fosse un oggetto. Se stavi veramente bene penso che ti sarebbe bastato dire che ora stai con una donna finlandese, senza dover aggiungere quegli inutili dettagli. Quasi come se volessi dimostrare qualcosa. Che poi avrei capito benissimo se l'avessi descritta caratterialmente come una persona fantastica. Ma quel poco che hai detto, l'hai scritto quasi come se fosse un manichino.
> I soldi sono comodi nella vita, ti aiutano un sacco, più se ne ha e meglio è, questo è sicuro! Però ridurre tutto a questo è triste, sentirsi migliori solo perché si sta economicamente meglio di altri è una cosa fine a se stessa. In fin dei conti puoi avere tanti soldi, una bella casa etc. Il tavolino di cristallo da 2000 Euro non ti abbraccia, non ti coccola e manco ti parla. Anche andare con una tipa super figa, ma con cui sai già che non avrai futuro non so quanta serenità possa portarti. Tanto sicuramente dopo averci fatto sesso, quando lei sta ancora li nel letto e tu sei a farti la doccia, ti senti comunque solo. Forse più di quando lo sei normalmente. Ci siamo passati tutti e se hai un cuore con dei sentimenti legati al voler l'amore, vero, bene o male ti sentirai così. Io ho usato tutti i risparmi che ho e ci sto buttando ancora dentro i soldi della busta paga per una cosa che mi tornerà utile a livello morale. Probabilmente ci perderò solo un sacco a livello economico, ma personalmente son più felice ora che ho il conto in banca che piange, ma con la consapevolezza di ricavarci qualcosa che a me farà star bene e mi darà finalmente giustizia, piuttosto di quando avevo più soldi (anche de pochi)  Concludo: So d'aver fatto un discorso molto moralistico, magari è pure arrogante il mio discorso. Ma è ciò che penso. Ciò che ho percepito da quello che hai scritto. Spero di sbagliarmi e spero davvero che tu sia sereno. Ciao.


si vabbé


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

mi avete messo curiosità...

che cazz è successo a sheva lol?!?!


ad ogni modo

abbiamo vissuto insieme per 2 anni, abbiamo fatto un tenore di vita abbastanza sostenuto, siamo andati in giro per il mondo insieme dove abbiamo speso veramente tanti soldi.
non mi sembrava proprio che disprezzasse quello che facessimo.

da quello che avevamo a coltivare patate e farsela con uno che al massimo può portarla al parco mi sembra veramente un salto gigantesco.

O io non ci ho capito niente di questa donna ( cosa assai probabile ) o lei ha fatto un tuffo verso il basso.

Ad ogni modo non mi interessa, perchè sto bene così come sono ora e soprattutto perchè non credo che dovrò discutere con la mia attuale compagna se andare in tenda in vacanza o meno.


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mi avete messo curiosità...
> 
> che cazz è successo a sheva lol?!?!
> 
> ...


ecco se già ragioniamo del fatto che non hai capito fava di questa donna, allora abbiamo una base su cui iniziare a discutere.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco se già ragioniamo del fatto che non hai capito fava di questa donna, allora abbiamo una base su cui iniziare a discutere.



è probabile,

quello di cui non mi capacito è come ho fatto a stare dietro ad una che vede la vita completamente differente da me....
non ha senso.

avevo il prosciutto sulle orecchie.

soprattutto perchè di merdate me ne ha fatte e parecchie pure.

Ma io sono dell'idea che ho pagato tutte le cattiverie e porcherie che ho fatto alla mia prima ragazza e che sto continuando a fare pure.
Perciò quando sei una persona pessima prima o poi le cose tornano indietro.


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è probabile,
> 
> quello di cui non mi capacito è come ho fatto a stare dietro ad una che vede la vita completamente differente da me....
> non ha senso.
> ...


allora, se il persona pessima è riferita a te medesimo, non sei una persona pessima, sei rincoglionito a livelli da metterti in una enciclopedia medica come esempio di rincoglionimento totale.   ma una persona pessima è altro.

ed il prosciutto si mette sugli occhi, non nelle orecchie.     

tu volevi lei perchè volevi lei.   e lei ha fatto di tutto perchè tu ti scollassi.   questo è.


----------



## Tulipmoon (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Poteva vivere una vita diversa, domani mattina *poteva svegliarsi e stendersi in piscina, invece andrà a guardare l'orto.
> *
> Aveva al suo fianco un uomo che l'amava più di ogni altra cosa al mondo, che era disposto a fare praticamente di tutto per lei, con una *stabilità economica non indifferente*, che ha studiato, e con una solidità non da poco.
> 
> ...


Il coltivatore di patate con la terza media è più felice di te e ha quello che non sei riuscito ad ottenere da lei. Sallo.



> abbiamo fatto un tenore di vita abbastanza sostenuto, siamo andati in giro per il mondo insieme dove abbiamo speso veramente tanti soldi.


sul serio parli di soldi? Più i vaini uscivano più lei aveva da esser felice. Ma tipo hai mai sentito quell'abusatissima frase che dice che "i soldi non fanno la felicità"? Tanto meno l'amore aggiungerei. Se c'è amore i soldi aiutano tanto....ma se non c'è amore, puoi anche essere Paperon de Paperoni, non serve a un cazzo. Ma soprattutto è evidente che a lei non interessavano i fiumi dei soldi. Probabilmente quando era felice, era felice perché stava con te, non per il tenore di quello che stavate facendo. Finita la felicità dello star con te, non è una che resta per i soldi...dovresti apprezzarla per questo!



> da quello che avevamo a coltivare patate e farsela con uno che al massimo può portarla al parco mi sembra veramente un salto gigantesco.


che ne sai cosa hanno loro? Ma appunto, tu parli di soldi, io no.



> non credo che dovrò discutere con la mia attuale compagna se andare in tenda in vacanza o meno.


spero per te che sia una che sta con te perché è felice della tua presenza e non perché non si "abbassa" ad andare in tenda (che tra l'altro è divertente, dovresti provare).

Chissà cosa penseresti di me che prima ho mollato uno con cui ero in perfetta sintonia, con le famiglie che sembravano cresciute insieme, con il famoso "bel tenore" di vita. E poi un altro con cui avevo "costruito" casa insieme, e mi dava tutta la stabilità economica (anche se non ricco) e di cuore che volevo....per cosa? qualche cena al Burger King:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io capisco perfettamente @_LDS_ e trovo naturale il suo sollievo.
> 
> Non riesco a comprendere le equazioni compagno brutto=vita triste
> tipa a vendere patate=donna perdente.
> ...


A ognuno le sue. Per LDS quello è il segreto...che dobbiamo fare?! Ce lo teniamo così...


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A ognuno le sue. *Per LDS quello è il segreto*...che dobbiamo fare?! Ce lo teniamo così...


Più leggo LDS più mi convinco che le cose stiano un po' diversamente da come le propone a noi (e soprattutto a se stesso).
Lavorare duro, fare un sacco di soldi, affascinare ragazze appariscenti che gravitano attorno ad un certo tipo di ambiente è un giochino che gli riesce piuttosto bene, e più funziona più lui ci investe, in un circolo virtuoso. Ma secondo me ci investe ancora di più perchè c'è un altro tipo di gioco nel quale non va forte per nulla, che è quello delle relazioni profonde e dei sentimenti e cerca dunque una specie di compensazione e di riscatto. Sotto la sua incredulità per le scelte apparentemente incomprensibili della ex, si cela il timore che - tolti i gran soldi e il lusso - lui non abbia niente di prezioso da condividere con nessuna o che interessi a qualcuna. E forse anche un pizzico di invidia per chi invece ne è capace. Ma tanto, anche se le mie sensazioni fossero confermate, non lo ammetterebbe mai.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io godo come un riccio nicka, ma godo proprio.
> 
> e fa l'accattona e la pezzente.
> 
> ...


Quando sono arrivato qui il primo thread che ho letto è stato quello di [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] e lo ricordo affranto e incapace di prendere una posizione, per cui bene così...


----------



## Ross (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A ognuno le sue. Per LDS quello è il segreto...che dobbiamo fare?! Ce lo teniamo così...


Comincio a capire cosa intendessi...quando mi hai raccomandato 'prudenza' nell'entusiasmo per LDS. 




Olimpia ha detto:


> Più leggo LDS più mi convinco che le cose stiano un po' diversamente da come le propone a noi (e soprattutto a se stesso).
> Lavorare duro, fare un sacco di soldi, affascinare ragazze appariscenti che gravitano attorno ad un certo tipo di ambiente è un giochino che gli riesce piuttosto bene, e più funziona più lui ci investe, in un circolo virtuoso. Ma secondo me ci investe ancora di più perchè c'è un altro tipo di gioco nel quale non va forte per nulla, che è quello delle relazioni profonde e dei sentimenti e cerca dunque una specie di compensazione e di riscatto. Sotto la sua incredulità per le scelte apparentemente incomprensibili della ex, si cela il timore che - tolti i gran soldi e il lusso - lui non abbia niente di prezioso da condividere con nessuna o che interessi a qualcuna. E forse anche un pizzico di invidia per chi invece ne è capace. Ma tanto, anche se le mie sensazioni fossero confermate, non lo ammetterebbe mai.


Commento di un durezza considerevole. Probabilmente la tua analisi però è giusta.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Comincio a capire cosa intendessi...quando mi hai raccomandato 'prudenza' nell'entusiasmo per LDS.


Di norma, non sempre per carità, ma parlo a ragion veduta...


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è probabile,
> 
> quello di cui non mi capacito è come ho fatto a stare dietro ad una che vede la vita completamente differente da me....
> non ha senso.
> ...


[video=youtube_share;wU1v2VaaGb0]https://youtu.be/wU1v2VaaGb0[/video]


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Commento di un durezza considerevole. Probabilmente la tua analisi però è giusta.


Mi rendo conto di essere stata severa e sono anche convinta che, ammesso di averci visto giusto, aver esternato le mie considerazioni non servirà probabilmente a molto. Però un po' voglio sperare lo stesso che magari si apra anche una sottilissima crepa di consapevolezza nel suo muro di negazione, perchè al di là delle spacconate e del proclama di serenità raggiunta, al quale non credo granché, LDS mi pare un uomo molto tormentato e me ne dispiaccio.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Più leggo LDS più mi convinco che le cose stiano un po' diversamente da come le propone a noi (e soprattutto a se stesso).
> Lavorare duro, fare un sacco di soldi, affascinare ragazze appariscenti che gravitano attorno ad un certo tipo di ambiente è un giochino che gli riesce piuttosto bene, e più funziona più lui ci investe, in un circolo virtuoso. Ma secondo me ci investe ancora di più perchè c'è un altro tipo di gioco nel quale non va forte per nulla, che è quello delle relazioni profonde e dei sentimenti e cerca dunque una specie di compensazione e di riscatto. Sotto la sua incredulità per le scelte apparentemente incomprensibili della ex, si cela il timore che - tolti i gran soldi e il lusso - lui non abbia niente di prezioso da condividere con nessuna o che interessi a qualcuna. E forse anche un pizzico di invidia per chi invece ne è capace. Ma tanto, anche se le mie sensazioni fossero confermate, non lo ammetterebbe mai.


Ottima analisi...


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto di essere stata severa e sono anche convinta che, ammesso di averci visto giusto, aver esternato le mie considerazioni non servirà probabilmente a molto. Però un po' voglio sperare lo stesso che magari si apra anche una sottilissima crepa di consapevolezza nel suo muro di negazione, perchè al di là delle spacconate e del proclama di serenità raggiunta, al quale non credo granché, LDS mi pare un uomo molto tormentato e me ne dispiaccio.



di tormenti ne ho parecchi.

perchè ho preso per il culo in maniera abissale la mia prima compagna che non meritava che io la trattassi in questo modo.

e ripeto aver incontrato quella che me l'ha messa al culo a me è stata la degna punizione.

Ognuno ha il suo stile di vita e io mi tengo bello stretto il mio.


La signora in questione è stata 2 anni e passa con il sottoscritto, si erano fatti dei progetti insieme, sennò mica le chiedevo di sposarmi.
Non sono io che l'ho tradita con il capo, ma lei.

di porcherie me ne ha fatte in quantità industriale.

un alto po' a leggervi sembra che il coglione sia io.

Io l'ho rispettata, amata, riverita come l'unica donna della mia vita. Le ho dato tutto e di più.

Magari a lei non interessava, o preferiva altro ( vedasi il coltivatore di patate ).
Poteva dirmelo prima, poteva evitare i sotterfugi e poteva evitare tante altre cose assai meschine, le bugie, ecc...

Ad oggi non è che mi cambi la vita, però mi rattrista pensare che io ho speso del tempo con una donna che reputavo una persona molto intelligente e oggi si ritrova con niente in mano a fare cose che mai avrebbe solo immaginato di fare quando stava con me.

Evidentemente non ci avevo capito niente..

Ad ogni modo, io vado a dormire e mi sveglio sereno, senza più alcuna ansia di cosa stia facendo e quant'altro.

Ho ripreso a fidarmi di una donna tant'è che se la mia ragazza non mi scrive tutti i giorni o non mi chiama tutti i giorni non cambia la vita.
Ritornarsi a fidare di una donna è molto piacevole.


Per quanto riguarda il vivere nel lusso, io ci lavoro, non ci vivo.

Poi è chiaro che il mio tenore di vita sia superiore a chi fa il mio stesso lavoro a Siena, ma non abbiamo nemmeno le stesse competenze credo.
Ho una vita normale vissuta in un posto molto particolare.

Tutto qua.


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ottima analisi...


Grazie!  Vediamo cosa ne pensa lui, però...


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Più leggo LDS più mi convinco che le cose stiano un po' diversamente da come le propone a noi (e soprattutto a se stesso).
> Lavorare duro, fare un sacco di soldi, *affascinare ragazze appariscenti* che gravitano attorno ad un certo tipo di ambiente è un giochino che gli riesce piuttosto bene, e più funziona più lui ci investe, in un circolo virtuoso. Ma secondo me ci investe ancora di più perchè c'è un altro tipo di gioco nel quale non va forte per nulla, che è quello delle relazioni profonde e dei sentimenti e cerca dunque una specie di compensazione e di riscatto. Sotto la sua incredulità per le scelte apparentemente incomprensibili della ex, si cela il timore che - tolti i gran soldi e il lusso - lui non abbia niente di prezioso da condividere con nessuna o che interessi a qualcuna. E forse anche un pizzico di invidia per chi invece ne è capace. Ma tanto, anche se le mie sensazioni fossero confermate, non lo ammetterebbe mai.


Sono ragazze " appariscenti " come le chiami tu, ma con un cuore ed una testa spesso molto grande.
Hanno vissuto la loro adolescenza da 14 a 18 anni in maniera molto complicata.
Ci sono tanti di quei problemi che una persona normale non si rende conto.

Quando ascolto la sua vita che ha fatto da 14 fino a 17 anni mi vengono i brividi.
Pure quella che fa adesso non è che sia il massimo, ma a lei piace e se lei è contenta lo sono pure io.

Non sta di certo con me per i soldi visto che in 1 una settimana in israele guadagna più di quanto guadagno io in 6 mesi.
Al massimo sto io con lei per i soldi.

Io ho investito e parecchio nelle mie relazioni, ho avuto due relazioni importanti.
Una di 10 anni e l'altra di 2.

Quella di 10 anni è stata un pianto incredibile visto che sono stato l'uomo più pessimo sulla faccia della terra, nell'altra ho pagato l'1% di quello che ho fatto alla prima donna.

La relazione che ho adesso non durerà mai perchè per quanto io possa crederci, ci sono persone che appartengono ad un altro mondo e prima o poi si stuferà di me.

Mi godo quello che ho al momento, e comunque mi ha aiutato enormemente a distaccarmi dalla coltivatrice di patate.
Non finirò mai di ringraziarla.


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

> abbiamo vissuto insieme per 2 anni, abbiamo fatto un tenore di vita abbastanza sostenuto, siamo andati in giro per il mondo insieme dove abbiamo speso veramente tanti soldi.
> non mi sembrava proprio che disprezzasse quello che facessimo.


Quando stavo con J avevo un tenore di vita alto avendo un lavoro che mi faceva guadagnare tanti soldi. Eppure son più felice ora che guadagno in un mese quello che prima guadagnavo in 5 giorni. Ora davvero devo scegliere se pagare l'affitto o andare a cena fuori tanto guadagno poco ma son felice così 




> da quello che avevamo a coltivare patate e farsela con uno che al massimo può portarla al parco mi sembra veramente un salto gigantesco.


La felicità è fare le cose che ti piacciono con le persone giuste. Una passeggiata al parco con chi ti fa star bene vale più che portarla in cima alla Torre Eiffel.



> O io non ci ho capito niente di questa donna ( cosa assai probabile ) o lei ha fatto un tuffo verso il basso.


Chi ti dice che invece non sia migliorata e abbia smesso di stare con gente superficiale come te?


> Ad ogni modo non mi interessa, perchè sto bene così come sono ora e soprattutto perchè non credo che dovrò discutere con la mia attuale compagna se andare in tenda in vacanza o meno.


Te l'han già fatto notare. Tu non stai bene così se devi gioire di queste cose.

E comunque il campeggio è una figata, non vedo l'ora che venga il caldo per iniziare ad andare in tenda.
 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] prepara il sacco a pelo


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> *Hanno vissuto la loro adolescenza da 14 a 18 anni in maniera molto complicata.
> Ci sono tanti di quei problemi che una persona normale non si rende conto.
> *
> Quando ascolto la sua vita che ha fatto da 14 fino a 17 anni mi vengono i brividi.
> ...


Mi definisci una persona NORMALE?

Comunque siamo brutte persone. Stamattina c'era una ragazzetta a chieder l'elemosina e mi sembrava che avesse passato la notte in strada. E io deficiente cosa ho fatto? Le ho dato soldi. Perdonami ti prego, dovevo dirle che è una scansafatiche, che ci son povere modelle che fanno una vita di merda dai 14 ai 17 anni.

Pensa te che persone ci sono. E noi che li chiamiamo persone svantaggiate.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quando stavo con J avevo un tenore di vita alto avendo un lavoro che mi faceva guadagnare tanti soldi. Eppure son più felice ora che guadagno in un mese quello che prima guadagnavo in 5 giorni. Ora davvero devo scegliere se pagare l'affitto o andare a cena fuori tanto guadagno poco ma son felice così
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e si perchè leggere 2 righe ti da automaticamente il potere di discernere le persone superficiali da altre.

vabbè....ad ognuno la sua!

fatti una bella gita in campeggio...

non è che siamo tutti uguali.

io il campeggio non lo posso soffrire, ma non è che se detesto il campeggio, la tenda e quant'altro e preferisco andare in hotel allora sono un coglione che non capisco niente.

ognuno ha i suoi gusti, mi pare....


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono ragazze " appariscenti " come le chiami tu, ma con un cuore ed una testa spesso molto grande.
> Hanno vissuto la loro adolescenza da 14 a 18 anni in maniera molto complicata.
> Ci sono tanti di quei problemi che una persona normale non si rende conto.
> 
> ...


Mi rendo conto di non essermi espressa chiaramente prima, quindi ci tengo a fare un paio di precisazioni.
Non perchè voglia aver ragione a tutti i costi, eh, ma giusto per non lasciare spazio a fraintendimenti.

Anzitutto non volevo insinuare che una ragazza appariscente sia automaticamente priva di spessore. Ci mancherebbe. Però l'accento che poni sulla loro esteriorità me le fa percepire come se fossero trofei di valore da esibire al mondo. Per carità, penso che a tutti piaccia il bello, ma se avessi descritto la ragazza con cui stai ora (o anche quella del ristorante dove lavoravi prima, scusami ma non ricordo il nome) come una donna dolcissima ne avrei ricavato un'impressione differente.

In secondo luogo, avere relazioni importanti, anche di lunga durata, secondo me è un dato scollegato da quanto ritieni di esserti realizzato in quelle relazioni, e io mi riferivo a quello. Per mancata realizzazione non intendo che sono finite (la fine può essere un evento fisiologico anche di una relazione sanissima e appagante, che semplicemente non ha più ragione d'essere), ma come sono state vissute _durante_. E, sempre dalle tue descrizioni, nessuna delle due, anche se per motivi molto diversi, pare essere stata contrassegnata da intimità e crescita.

Ripeto, comunque, queste sono le impressioni che ne ricavo io dopo aver seguito la tua storia qui


----------



## oro.blu (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...


Non vedo serenità ma solo odio e disprezzo....


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> e si perchè leggere 2 righe ti da automaticamente il potere di discernere le persone superficiali da altre.
> 
> vabbè....ad ognuno la sua!
> 
> ...


A quanto pare oltre che superficiale sei anche incapace di capire l'italiano, ma sai a furia di parlare altre lingue in giro per il mondo capita.

Sei te che hai inteso l'andare in tenda come qualcosa che sia contrapposto all'andare in hotel lussuosi. Dandone una connotazione negativa. Quindi inutile che ti arrampichi sugli specchi.

E ti dirò una cosa, le supermodelle alla fine sposano l'uomo "semplice e normale" e spesso anche abbastanza cesso, ti sei mai chiesto il perché?


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

A me invece sembra che LDS abbia un sistema di valori diverso da quello di molti utenti qui e nient'altro.
"Agire da moralizzatori" misurando il suo sistema secondo il proprio righello.. è inutile quanto sbagliato.

Insomma, al di là del fatto che non si da del pezzente a nessuno, per il resto non è cosa rara e nemmeno sbagliata cercare la soddisfazione in uno status.
Che a voi sembri cosa vuota ok.
Per lui non lo è.

Quel che voglio dire, è che ognuno ha il suo sistema di valori privato. E sui valori non si polemizza, finchè rimangono personali. L'unica critica davvero dura che mi viene da fare è verso chi cerca di spingere i propri valori addosso agli altri. Molto molto egocentrica e presuntuosa come cosa.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi definisci una persona NORMALE?
> 
> Comunque siamo brutte persone. Stamattina c'era una ragazzetta a chieder l'elemosina e mi sembrava che avesse passato la notte in strada. E io deficiente cosa ho fatto? Le ho dato soldi. Perdonami ti prego, dovevo dirle che è una scansafatiche, che ci son povere modelle che fanno una vita di merda dai 14 ai 17 anni.
> 
> Pensa te che persone ci sono. E noi che li chiamiamo persone svantaggiate.


vabbè....

lasciamo perdere.

non lo comincio nemmeno questo discorso.
non abbiamo tutti la stessa fortuna, questo è certo.

è chiaro che è parecchio fortunata, molto più fortunata del 99.99% della popolazione femminile.

come il calciatore che guadagna 1 milione di euro al mese è molto più fortunato della 99.99% della popolazione maschile.

però ci sono tanti sacrifici da fare.

per ottenere quello che si vuole spesso ci si deve sacrificare.

Io per arrivare dove sono ora ho studiato come un cretino, ho passato nottate intere a studiare quando durante il giorno lavoravo.
I miei compagni di corso invece finito il lavoro andavano a bere fino alle 5 del mattino e poi a scuola.

si fanno delle scelte nella vita.
Io mi sono sacrificato prima dove ho passato anni molto duri a studiare per avere una vita più semplice dopo.
Ci poteva riuscire chiunque, ma ci sono molte strade, molto più semplici che portano a risultati differenti.

Ce ne sono di scansafatiche che non hanno voglia di lavorare.

Sei liberissimo di mantenerli tutti Falcor.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non vedo serenità ma solo odio e disprezzo....


ah bè si la disprezzo e parecchio.

e sono sereno di essermene liberato.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> A quanto pare oltre che superficiale sei anche incapace di capire l'italiano, ma sai a furia di parlare altre lingue in giro per il mondo capita.
> 
> Sei te che hai inteso l'andare in tenda come qualcosa che sia contrapposto all'andare in hotel lussuosi. Dandone una connotazione negativa. Quindi inutile che ti arrampichi sugli specchi.
> 
> E ti dirò una cosa, le supermodelle alla fine sposano l'uomo "semplice e normale" e spesso anche abbastanza cesso, ti sei mai chiesto il perché?


c'ho chance allora!


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

mi ha trattato di merda, mi ha tradito, mi ha mentito, e mi ha abbandonato.

abbiamo fatto una vita sostenuta per 2 anni in cui tutto era fuorché infelice per quanto mi riguarda.

abbiamo girato i più grandi ristoranti del mondo, abbiamo viaggiato in giro per il mondo.

abbiamo vissuto delle cose straordinarie insieme.

quando mi ha conosciuto sapeva benissimo che tipo di persona fossi.

cosa ci abbia fatto con uno come me per 2 anni e mezzo non lo so e non mi interessa nemmeno saperlo.

che sia passata da me al coltivatore di patate è quantomeno ridicolo.

La disprezzo e parecchio come persona per tutto quello che mi ha fatto.

Le auguro di non svegliarsi dal suo sogno perchè il risveglio potrebbe pure essere brusco.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha trattato di merda, mi ha tradito, mi ha mentito, e mi ha abbandonato.
> 
> abbiamo fatto una vita sostenuta per 2 anni in cui tutto era fuorché infelice per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> ...


Magari è rinsavita è hA preferito la sostanza all'apparenza
Ben venga


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha trattato di merda, mi ha tradito, mi ha mentito, e mi ha abbandonato.
> 
> abbiamo fatto una vita sostenuta per 2 anni in cui tutto era fuorché infelice per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> ...


ci arrivi a capire che queste non sono le parole di una persona serena?


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Io per arrivare dove sono ora ho studiato come un cretino, ho passato nottate intere a studiare quando durante il giorno lavoravo.
> I miei compagni di corso invece finito il lavoro andavano a bere fino alle 5 del mattino e poi a scuola.


Appunto hai studiato. Non ti è entrato il sapere enologico in testa per scienza infusa. Il calciatore, per quanto per me sia inconcepibile che guadagni così tanto, ha un talento.

La modella nasce bella. Quello è il suo vantaggio. Ok deve tenersi bella quindi palestra o nel caso di alcune fare digiuni assurdi. Ma non ha un vero talento, pura e semplice genetica.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci arrivi a capire che queste non sono le parole di una persona serena?


mi fa incazzare aver gettato tempo dietro una così.

mi fa incazzare parecchio.


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mi fa incazzare aver gettato tempo dietro una così.
> 
> mi fa incazzare parecchio.


Ma questa reazione da parte tua ci sta tutta!
Solo che non puoi definirla 'serenità'!


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Appunto hai studiato. Non ti è entrato il sapere enologico in testa per scienza infusa. Il calciatore, per quanto per me sia inconcepibile che guadagni così tanto, ha un talento.
> 
> La modella nasce bella. Quello è il suo vantaggio. Ok deve tenersi bella quindi palestra o nel caso di alcune fare digiuni assurdi. Ma non ha un vero talento, pura e semplice genetica.


Parla correntemente 5 lingue, sta finendo l'università in marketing e comunicazione a montecarlo.
e soprattutto sa come parlare con la gente.

mica sono tutte delle coglione che si fanno una striscia di cocaina e si prendono 5000 euro per farsi chiavare dal ricco arabo.

ce n'è di gente con la testa e i coglioni.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari è rinsavita è hA preferito la sostanza all'apparenza
> Ben venga


lol!

però quando le ho regalato la borsa di prada non è che mi abbia detto: no che spreco! che coglione, io voglio la borsa della coop!!!

ce ne sono di cose senza senso in questa donna...


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Appunto hai studiato. Non ti è entrato il sapere enologico in testa per scienza infusa. Il calciatore, per quanto per me sia inconcepibile che guadagni così tanto, ha un talento.
> 
> *La modella nasce bella. Quello è il suo vantaggio. Ok deve tenersi bella quindi palestra o nel caso di alcune fare digiuni assurdi. Ma non ha un vero talento, pura e semplice genetica.*


Si vabbè. Scusa se m'intrometto, ma col cavolo che non ci vuole impegno e sacrificio per determinate cose. E non è solo il digiunino e la palestra.

Oppure facciamo una bella classifica delle professioni più e meno dignitose, dai.


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mi fa incazzare aver gettato tempo dietro una così.
> 
> mi fa incazzare parecchio.


quindi non sei sereno, te lo stai solo raccontando.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ma questa reazione da parte tua ci sta tutta!
> Solo che non puoi definirla 'serenità'!


io sono sereno con me stesso, ammesso e non concesso che il canone di serenità mia sia comprensibile per voi.

ho passato dei mesi ad aspettare che una minchiona patentata mi mandasse un messaggio o mi cercasse.

ora che sto bene con un'altra donna, non posso che essere sereno anche se le ferite si rimargineranno con il tempo, ma non penso proprio che arriverò al punto di smettere di disprezzarla.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Scusa se m'intrometto, ma col cavolo che non ci vuole impegno e sacrificio per determinate cose. E non è solo il digiunino e la palestra.
> 
> Oppure facciamo una bella classifica delle professioni più e meno dignitose, dai.


Una donna o uomo che parla senza problemi

1) Finlandese ( vabbè è la sua lingua madre )
2) Inglese
3) Francese
4) Tedesco
5) Russo

è tutto fuorché un povero/a cretino baciato dalla fortuna perchè bello/a

In più si è messa a studiare l'italiano per farmi contento...

io ho imparato le parolacce in finlandese lol
sono divertentissime.


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Appunto hai studiato. Non ti è entrato il sapere enologico in testa per scienza infusa. Il calciatore, per quanto per me sia inconcepibile che guadagni così tanto, ha un talento.
> 
> La modella nasce bella. Quello è il suo vantaggio. Ok deve tenersi bella quindi palestra o nel caso di alcune fare digiuni assurdi. Ma non ha un vero talento, pura e semplice genetica.


non basta essere belle, ma non so quanto questo discorso c'entri adesso col 3d


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> lol!
> 
> però quando le ho regalato la borsa di prada non è che mi abbia detto: no che spreco! che coglione, io voglio la borsa della coop!!!
> 
> ce ne sono di cose senza senso in questa donna...


Ma cosa c'entra? Non è che se uno mi regala la borsa di Prada gli dico di no. Ma se per lui quella è la cosa che mi dovrebbe rendere felice preferisco chi mi fa felice e poi mi regala la borsa della coop
Ora io ti conosco per come scrivi qui, poi puoi essere anche diverso, ma se mi baso su quello che leggo tutta la vita la borsa della coop


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io sono sereno con me stesso, ammesso e non concesso che *il canone di serenità mia sia comprensibile per voi*.
> 
> ho passato dei mesi ad aspettare che una minchiona patentata mi mandasse un messaggio o mi cercasse.
> 
> ora che sto bene con un'altra donna, non posso che essere sereno anche se le ferite si rimargineranno con il tempo, ma non penso proprio che arriverò al punto di smettere di disprezzarla.


*Serenità*
Assenza di turbamento, interpretabile come limpida armonia spirituale (_è di una s. edificante), __pacata o rassegnata tranquillità __(sopportare con s. le traversie della vita), __distaccata obiettività__ (s. di giudizio)._


*Rivalsa*
Compensazione di una perdita o di un danno subito, consistente nel perseguimento di nuovi vantaggi o profitti (_ha cercato una r. nel commercio_), e talvolta in una ritorsione moralmente riprovevole sugli altri.


----------



## Tradito? (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io sono sereno con me stesso, ammesso e non concesso che il canone di serenità mia sia comprensibile per voi.
> 
> ho passato dei mesi ad aspettare che una minchiona patentata mi mandasse un messaggio o mi cercasse.
> 
> ora che sto bene con un'altra donna, non posso che essere sereno anche se le ferite si rimargineranno con il tempo, ma non penso proprio che arriverò al punto di smettere di disprezzarla.


serenità o no bisogna riconoscere che hai fatto dei passi in avanti, attento però a mantenere la convinzione e non cedere se e quando lei si rifarà viva


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Una donna o uomo che parla senza problemi
> 
> 1) Finlandese ( vabbè è la sua lingua madre )
> 2) Inglese
> ...





Olimpia ha detto:


> *Serenità*
> Assenza di turbamento, interpretabile come limpida armonia spirituale (_è di una s. edificante), __pacata o rassegnata tranquillità __(sopportare con s. le traversie della vita), __distaccata obiettività__ (s. di giudizio)._
> 
> 
> ...


intanto che studia l'italiano, dille di spiegarti questo post di Olimpia, chè è meglio


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Una donna o uomo che parla senza problemi
> 
> 1) Finlandese ( vabbè è la sua lingua madre )
> 2) Inglese
> ...


Ma anche se non le sapesse, LDS.
Certe etichette mi urtano i nervi almeno quanto quelle sui pelapatate.

Se si è all'oscuro della storia e della persona, certi giudizi generalissimi mancano davvero di rispetto e umanità.




Indipendentemente da chi li esprime.



Fine OT.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Non è che se uno mi regala la borsa di Prada gli dico di no. Ma se per lui quella è la cosa che mi dovrebbe rendere felice preferisco chi mi fa felice e poi mi regala la borsa della coop
> Ora io ti conosco per come scrivi qui, poi puoi essere anche diverso, ma se mi baso su quello che leggo tutta la vita la borsa della coop



farfalla.

per me era l'unica donna del mondo, non penso di aver mai avuto in vita mia un amore così grande come quello che ho provato per lei.

poteva spogliarsi davanti a me pure jessica Alba che non avrebbe fatto né caldo, né freddo.

le ho sempre dato tutto, l'ho accontentata in tutto e per tutto.
sempre disponibile in ogni cosa e l'ho viziata come nemmeno sua madre avrà mai fatto.

l'ho portata in america per chiedermi di sposarmi, avevo organizzato tutto....

evidentemente mi sono fatto dei castelli di sabbia.

ma oggi non ci penso più.


----------



## Tradito? (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma anche se non le sapesse, LDS.
> Certe etichette mi urtano i nervi almeno quanto quelle sui pelapatate.
> 
> Se si è all'oscuro della storia e della persona, certi giudizi generalissimi mancano davvero di rispetto e umanità.
> ...


infatti perchè non conoscendo la storia di LDS non si può capire come nonostante la sua voglia di rivalsa adesso è sicuramente moolto più sereno di prima


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> serenità o no bisogna riconoscere che hai fatto dei passi in avanti, attento però a mantenere la convinzione e non cedere se e quando lei si rifarà viva



è più probabile che io diventi omosessuale o missionario, piuttosto che me la riprenda.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ah bè si la disprezzo e parecchio.
> 
> e sono sereno di essermene liberato.


Quando ti sarai liberato anche del disprezzo e non ti importerà più nulla di come viene e se vive sarai veramente sereno.


----------



## Ross (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> farfalla.
> 
> per me era l'unica donna del mondo, non penso di aver mai avuto in vita mia un amore così grande come quello che ho provato per lei.
> 
> ...



Penso che in tanti comprendano pienamente quello che @_Olimpia_ chiama 'rivalsa'. 
Sana e sacrosanta sensazione, ragazzo: è importante riuscire a svegliarsi senza pensare a chi ti abbia fatto il cuore a brandelli. Magnifico sentire, soprattutto dopo aver provato un grande dispiacere.

Quanto non mi torna è la tua incapacità a comprendere che non tutti abbiamo la medesima scala di valori. 

Sembri un tipo a posto, non mi è chiaro perchè non trovi che la tua ex potrebbe essere felice mille volte più di te, pur a contar gli spicci in fondo al barattolo in un mercato ortofrutticolo.


Si supera una storia quando non siamo più sentimentalmente coinvolti...non quando abbiamo la necessità di accertare che l'altro stia rimpiangendo quanto ha lasciato perdere.


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Penso che in tanti comprendano pienamente quello che @_Olimpia_ chiama 'rivalsa'.
> Sana e sacrosanta sensazione, ragazzo: è importante riuscire a svegliarsi senza pensare a chi ti abbia fatto il cuore a brandelli. Magnifico sentire, soprattutto dopo aver provato un grande dispiacere.
> 
> Quanto non mi torna è la tua incapacità a comprendere che non tutti abbiamo la medesima scala di valori.
> ...


Perché non ci arriva e non ci vuole arrivare.
Così come altri non arrivano che lui, LDS, può riconoscere la sua felicità nella modella ultrafiga.
L'istinto di automatizzare i propri modelli è vecchio come il mondo. Comodo rifugio per sentirsi migliori.
E poi lui all'ex è ancora emotivamente attaccato, molto.


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> farfalla.
> 
> per me era l'unica donna del mondo, non penso di aver mai avuto in vita mia un amore così grande come quello che ho provato per lei.
> 
> ...


ci stai pensando eccome, altrimenti non avresti aperto questo 3d.    sarai sereno quando non sentirai più la necessità di aprire 3ds per informarci che lei coltiva patate.

i castelli in aria,in aria.   non di sabbia.    che fatica....


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Perché non ci arriva e non ci vuole arrivare.
> *Così come altri non arrivano che lui, LDS, può riconoscere la sua felicità nella modella ultrafiga.*
> L'istinto di automatizzare i propri modelli è vecchio come il mondo. Comodo rifugio per sentirsi migliori.
> E poi lui all'ex è ancora emotivamente attaccato, molto.


Ma guarda che su questo nessuno avanza dubbi di legittimità. Si può essere in disaccordo, ritenerli anche dei valori del put, ma se sta bene a lui, contenti tutti.
Quello che si sta sottolineando qui è che LDS dice una cosa e poi però porta argomenti a sostegno che la contraddicono o comunque non la convalidano.
Incalzato sulla modella superfiga, per dire, risponde che parla 5 lingue e ha avuto una vita complicatissima, quasi dovesse giustificarsi delle sue preferenze, ma mai una volta che dicesse chiaramente che riconosce la sua felicità nel fatto che lei sia bellissima e punto.
Così come si definisce sereno non riconoscendo che è livoroso.
Io almeno stavo cercando di fargli notare queste incongruenze.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS della vita mia. 
Quello che la gente sta tentando di dirti è solo: cambia titolo del thread.
Non "serenità." notare il punto tra l'altro... Ma "disprezzo totale, si facesse fottere nel campo di patate e pensasse a sto gran treno che ha perso" se a questa affermazione fai seguire anche il gesto delle braccia che in sincrono si portano nei pressi del tuo bacino per far capire di che treno parli siamo tutti più felici.


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che su questo nessuno avanza dubbi di legittimità. Si può essere in disaccordo, ritenerli anche dei valori del put, ma se sta bene a lui, contenti tutti.
> Quello che si sta sottolineando qui è che LDS dice una cosa e poi però porta argomenti a sostegno che la contraddicono o comunque non la convalidano.
> Incalzato sulla modella superfiga, per dire, risponde che parla 5 lingue e ha avuto una vita complicatissima, quasi dovesse giustificarsi delle sue preferenze, ma mai una volta che dicesse chiaramente che riconosce la sua felicità nel fatto che lei sia bellissima e punto.
> Così come si definisce sereno non riconoscendo che è livoroso.
> Io almeno stavo cercando di fargli notare queste incongruenze.


Ok.. questo ci sta.
Non parlavo nello specifico tuo comunque, se no ti avrei nominata 
Era solo una china che stavo notando.. tra un post e l'altro.
Non è detto che nemmeno la mia impressione sia giusta, sto leggendo piuttosto sommariamente.


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS della vita mia.
> Quello che la gente sta tentando di dirti è solo: cambia titolo del thread.
> Non "serenità." notare il punto tra l'altro... Ma "disprezzo totale, si facesse fottere nel campo di patate e pensasse a sto gran treno che ha perso" se a questa affermazione fai seguire anche il gesto delle braccia che in sincrono si portano nei pressi del tuo bacino per far capire di che treno parli siamo tutti più felici.


Io ti amo tanto, così, aggratis, anche se non mi vuoi, sai?


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io ti amo tanto, così, aggratis, anche se non mi vuoi, sai?


Ma chi dice che non ti voglio?!


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che su questo nessuno avanza dubbi di legittimità. Si può essere in disaccordo, ritenerli anche dei valori del put, ma se sta bene a lui, contenti tutti.
> Quello che si sta sottolineando qui è che LDS dice una cosa e poi però porta argomenti a sostegno che la contraddicono o comunque non la convalidano.
> Incalzato sulla modella superfiga, per dire, risponde che parla 5 lingue e ha avuto una vita complicatissima, quasi dovesse giustificarsi delle sue preferenze, ma mai una volta che dicesse chiaramente che riconosce la sua felicità nel fatto che lei sia bellissima e punto.
> Così come si definisce sereno non riconoscendo che è livoroso.
> Io almeno stavo cercando di fargli notare queste incongruenze.


o no, olimpia, non mi devo giustificare di nessuna preferenza...

tanto è conclamato e di dominio pubblico che a me le cesse e i termosifoni non piacciono.

ci fu pure un thread su questo, che sfociò in insulti di ogni sorta perchè " io sono superficiale " e non capisco che la cessa ha un sacco di cose da dare, mentre la ragazza molto bella, è vuota, ignorante e non capisce un cazzo della vita.

io ne ho trovate di persone vuote e poco interessanti e per di più cesse.

Non penso che avrò mai una compagna che non mi piace fisicamente molto perchè non la guardo nemmeno altrimenti.

Io lo dico quanto meno, e non faccio l'ipocrita.


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS della vita mia.
> Quello che la gente sta tentando di dirti è solo: cambia titolo del thread.
> Non "serenità." notare il punto tra l'altro... Ma "disprezzo totale, si facesse fottere nel campo di patate e pensasse a sto gran treno che ha perso" se a questa affermazione fai seguire anche il gesto delle braccia che in sincrono si portano nei pressi del tuo bacino per far capire di che treno parli siamo tutti più felici.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Appunto hai studiato. Non ti è entrato il sapere enologico in testa per scienza infusa. Il calciatore, per quanto per me sia inconcepibile che guadagni così tanto, ha un talento.
> 
> La modella nasce bella. Quello è il suo vantaggio. Ok deve tenersi bella quindi palestra o nel caso di alcune fare digiuni assurdi. Ma non ha un vero talento, pura e semplice genetica.


come per tutti i lavori c'è  modo e modo di farli e se hai un cervello dotato quindi personalità fai la differenza.


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS della vita mia.
> Quello che la gente sta tentando di dirti è solo: cambia titolo del thread.
> Non "serenità." notare il punto tra l'altro... Ma "disprezzo totale, si facesse fottere nel campo di patate e pensasse a sto gran treno che ha perso" se a questa affermazione fai seguire anche il gesto delle braccia che in sincrono si portano nei pressi del tuo bacino per far capire di che treno parli siamo tutti più felici.


se fosse stata veramente felice e soddisfatta della sua scelta non penso che avrebbe avuto alcun senso chiamarmi e chiedermi come sto.

non ha proprio senso.

io non l'ho cercata, né tanto meno ho intenzione di farlo.

lei però l'ha fatto.

cosa vuoi che ti dica: che spero che mi chiami perchè così posso mandarla a fanculo io ?
bè si, in realtà, mi piacerebbe farlo.

di cose da farle pagare ne ho un carretto.


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> o no, olimpia, non mi devo giustificare di nessuna preferenza...
> 
> tanto è conclamato e di dominio pubblico che a me le cesse e i termosifoni non piacciono.
> 
> ...


Dai, allora, il 50% è fatto!

Ti manca solo di sostituire il termine 'serenità' con un vocabolo più adeguato a descrivere il tuo reale stato d'animo (anche 'disprezzo profondo' può andar bene; è meno politically correct, ma di quello si tratta) e poi sei a posto


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se fosse stata veramente felice e soddisfatta della sua scelta non penso che avrebbe avuto alcun senso chiamarmi e chiedermi come sto.
> 
> non ha proprio senso.
> 
> ...


vedi ragionando così dimostri che sei ben lontano dalla classe e lo stile ai quali, fossi in te ambirei nel tuo campo.ma sono cose che non ti insegna nessuno


----------



## LDS (13 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi ragionando così dimostri che sei ben lontano dalla classe e lo stile ai quali, fossi in te ambire nel tuo campo.ma sono cose che non ti insegna nessuno


non sei la prima persona a dirmelo Minerva.

e sai benissimo che quello che scrivi e dici tu ha, per me, un valore molto particolare, visto che mi leggi e ti leggo da quasi 10 anni.

però non ce la faccio ad essere " superiore " perché ogni tanto qualcuno si merita di essere trattato di merda.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se fosse stata veramente felice e soddisfatta della sua scelta non penso che avrebbe avuto alcun senso chiamarmi e chiedermi come sto.
> 
> non ha proprio senso.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè non ha senso?
Il fatto che tra voi sia finita, e pure di merda, non toglie che magari a lei fa piacere sapere che la tua vita vada avanti e vada bene.
Mi rendo conto che ti può sembrare strano, ma magari è così.
In ogni caso se stai messo ancora in questo modo forse non ti conviene aspettare che ti chiami lei, chiamala tu, cantale tutto quello che devi cantarle e poi chiudi. Eliminala. Bloccala. Sfogati e vaffanculo.
Solo allora potrai davvero dire di poter essere libero di iniziare ad essere sereno, perchè tu la serenità oggi non sai manco dove sta di casa.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè non ha senso?
> *Il fatto che tra voi sia finita, e pure di merda, non toglie che magari a lei fa piacere sapere che la tua vita vada avanti e vada bene.
> Mi rendo conto che ti può sembrare strano, ma magari è così.*
> In ogni caso se stai messo ancora in questo modo forse non ti conviene aspettare che ti chiami lei, chiamala tu, cantale tutto quello che devi cantarle e poi chiudi. Eliminala. Bloccala. Sfogati e vaffanculo.
> Solo allora potrai davvero dire di poter essere libero di iniziare ad essere sereno, perchè tu la serenità oggi non sai manco dove sta di casa.


a me sembra assolutamene normale che se si è stati con una persona si possa ancora interessarsi a lei quando tutto finisce.
A me stupisce di più chi riesce a chiudere tutte le porte. Mi fa sempre pensare di aver vissuta la storia in maniera diversa


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io ti amo tanto, così, aggratis, anche se non mi vuoi, sai?





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi dice che non ti voglio?!


o.t.
la cosa è interessante


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> o.t.
> la cosa è interessante


Ma te (caro il mio alter ego maschile) vieni fuori solo quando ti pregusti lesbicate feroci!?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> *se fosse stata veramente felice e soddisfatta della sua scelta non penso che avrebbe avuto alcun senso chiamarmi e chiedermi come sto.
> 
> non ha proprio senso.
> *
> ...


i miei 50 centesimi... secondo me sta' proprio qui la serenità,nel riuscire a guardare indietro in maniera disinteressata ma quasi con "tenerezza", passami il termine, è stata comunque vita vissuta insieme. Non discuto,non conoscendo la storia, quello che è successo mentre stavate assieme. Secondo me ora tu sei ancora rancoroso.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma te (caro il mio alter ego maschile) vieni fuori solo quando ti pregusti lesbicate feroci!?


dici che si nota ? :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se fosse stata veramente felice e soddisfatta della sua scelta non penso che avrebbe avuto alcun senso chiamarmi e chiedermi come sto.
> 
> non ha proprio senso.
> 
> ...


alla faccia della serenità...


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> dici che si nota ? :singleeye:


Un cicinin!!! :carneval:


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se fosse stata veramente felice e soddisfatta della sua scelta non penso che avrebbe avuto alcun senso chiamarmi e chiedermi come sto.
> 
> non ha proprio senso.
> 
> ...


LDS.. te più che sereno sei ossessionato.
Ci si chiede del perchè di certi gesti solo quando una persona è al centro dei nostri pensieri.
E si sente il desiderio di mandare a fanculo solo quando una ferita brucia molto.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> LDS.. te più che sereno sei ossessionato.
> Ci si chiede del perchè di certi gesti solo quando una persona è al centro dei nostri pensieri.
> E si sente il desiderio di mandare a fanculo solo quando una ferita brucia molto.


Quoto

ciaoooo filgiolosaaaaaaa


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> ciaoooo filgiolosaaaaaaa


ciao :inlove:


----------



## Tradito? (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> LDS.. te più che sereno sei ossessionato.
> Ci si chiede del perchè di certi gesti solo quando una persona è al centro dei nostri pensieri.
> E si sente il desiderio di mandare a fanculo solo quando una ferita brucia molto.


lds era veramente ossessionato prima, adesso sta migliorando

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (13 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un alto po' a leggervi sembra che il coglione sia io.
> 
> .


Dai tuoi racconti lei è un'emerita stronza. Da come ti descrivi e da quello che dici sembri un ex bambino reietto con una voglia di rivalsa e un ego smisurato .... se fossi alto meno di 1,65 direi che soffri pure della sindrome di napoleone.

... secondo me hai molti nodi interiori che devi sciogliere


----------



## Tulipmoon (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E comunque il campeggio è una figata, non vedo l'ora che venga il caldo per iniziare ad andare in tenda.
> @_Tulipmoon_ prepara il sacco a pelo


voglio la messa satanica che mi è stata promessa!



LDS ha detto:


> io il campeggio non lo posso soffrire, ma non è che se detesto il campeggio, la tenda e quant'altro e preferisco andare in hotel allora sono un coglione che non capisco niente.
> 
> ognuno ha i suoi gusti, mi pare....


si se avessi scritto in precedenza questo. Ma un minimo di onestà...che rabbia la gente che prima dice una cosa e poi nasconde la mano! Prima hai fatto un chiaro riferimento al campeggio in tono di scherno perché non costoso (tralasciando che ci sono campeggi moooolto costosi). 



Spot ha detto:


> "Agire da moralizzatori" misurando il suo sistema secondo il proprio righello.. è inutile quanto sbagliato.
> 
> Insomma, al di là del fatto che non si da del pezzente a nessuno, per il resto non è cosa rara e nemmeno sbagliata cercare la soddisfazione in uno status.
> Che a voi sembri cosa vuota ok.
> ...


Nessuno ha fatto il moralizzatore....tutte le persone che ho letto, compresa me medesima, stavamo facendo notare che se una sta dietro alla coltivazione di patate o a vendere nei mercatini,  l'omo è brutto e pincopanco, non vuol ASSOLUTAMENTE dire che non sia felice, che abbia fatto un salto indietro (come ha detto LDS)...anzi, ci sta che sia profondamente felice e che l'eventuale mancanza di soldi, non la faccia rattristare perché innamorata o comunque serena. E il fatto che LDS continuasse a fare continui riferimenti a quanto le facesse fare la bella vita, a quanti soldi spendeva, alla stabilità economica....liberissimo di pensare che sia il vero senso della vita. Ma se con questi discorsi vuole dimostrare che erano felici e che le aveva dato tutto e che lei ora è precipitata nello schifo...bè mi pare normale fargli notare un altro punto di vista. Nessuno ha detto che deve fare San Francesco! Nessuno qui ha detto che ama essere San Francesco. Qui abbiamo detto che se non c'è amore i soldi non contano un cazzo. Che tutto questo ostentare la bella vita rispetto alla vita di qualcun altro (e bada bene anche un San Francesco che rompe i coglioni su quanto è bello camminare scalzi e quanto siamo spocchiosi noi con le scarpe da ginastica, otterrebbe la mia stessa reazione) è solo una spacconata e un metro di giudizio verso la felicità e il DARE vuoto e stupido.
Non ce l'ho con te, cercavo di spiegarti che secondo me hai letto un attimo prevenuta alcuni post.



Spot ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Scusa se m'intrometto, ma col cavolo che non ci vuole impegno e sacrificio per determinate cose. E non è solo il digiunino e la palestra.
> 
> Oppure facciamo una bella classifica delle professioni più e meno dignitose, dai.


bè insomma dai...che poi io non spacco pietre...ma con la mia laurea mi sono fatta un culo così, mi farò un culo così e non guadagnerò una cippola. Mio padre si spacca la schiena con la sua laurea. Ho persone che non hanno studiato e si spaccano la schiena 12 ore al giorno....Saranno luoghi comuni ma credo che un minatore o mooolti altri lavori richiedano molti più sacricifi.
E DI NUOVO, non si sta parlando della singola persona...che magari tizia lì può essere contemporaneamente la persona più buona profonda, brava bella simpatica intelligente sulla faccia della terra. Ma facendo un discorso generale penso si possa dire che non è come vivere sotto un ponte..o che ci si spacchi la schiena o che ci si sia spaccati la testa...poi se una persona è intelligente prende e fa di se una persona migliore, come sembra il caso della tizia, che ha studiato lingue ecc. Nel senso se mai ad un cieco gli andasse di offrirmi un lavoro da modella, io non credo ci sputerei sopra...semmai non sarebbe il lavoro per il mio carattere, e non mi darebbe nemmeno soddisfazione, ma questo è soggettivo.



Spot ha detto:


> Ma anche se non le sapesse, LDS.
> Certe etichette mi urtano i nervi almeno quanto quelle sui pelapatate.
> 
> Se si è all'oscuro della storia e della persona, certi giudizi generalissimi mancano davvero di rispetto e umanità


Qui hai etichettato te dei commenti perché sei partita prevenuta. Nessuno parla della persona...si parlava del lavoro. Certo una modella può aver avuto mille traumi...ma non si parla della persona appunto. Ok, è un brutto ambiente, fanno pressioni psicologiche ecc...ma se saputo gestire con intelligenza è un gran lavoro...ed è un lavoro per cui ci nasci...poi devi lavorare a mantenerti in un certo modo. E' una genetica che ti ha favorito.
Si parla del lavoro...che io, come dicevo prima, se mi proponessero il lavoro da modella (e ne conosco) o un altro random...personalmente sceglierei da modella...anche perché sono abbastanza sveglia per cui troverei il modo (come probabilmente fa la tizia in questione) di imparare cose per conto mio, o sfruttare al meglio la possibilità di viaggiare per conoscere nuovi posti ecc ecc 
Ma questo per qualsiasi lavoro. Infatti per me uno può fare lo spacca pietre e avere più cultura o cervello di un laureato. O come non sono veri i luoghi comuni secondo cui chi studia non fa un cazzo rispetto a chi è andato subito a lavorare.


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> voglio la messa satanica che mi è stata promessa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao tulip 
Ho premesso che, sì, ho letto sommariamente senza fare attenzione ai discorsi dei singoli. Fai benissimo a spiegare ma l'appunto non era personale. Mi sembrava che il clima "generale" fosse basato su un confronto tra i valori di lds e altri ritenuti più sani.
Mi sembrava. E mi sono presa la libertà d'intervenire senza fare analisi del discorso di ciascuno, precisando che l'analisi poteva essere imprecisa. Pagine e pagine di 3d, a volte non si possono leggere tutte con attenzione 

Sulla questione della modella non ritraggo. Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta perchè sono in piena fase da frustrazione post laurea, da tempo ormai. E l'amarezza è parecchia per vari motivi, mentre la fatica fatta si fa sentire, ti giuro.
Ma non ho la presunzione di dire che altri campi siano meno faticosi. Non mi riferisco alla persona, ma proprio al campo. E sinceramente quello delle modelle non è un campo facile, per niente. Anzi.. la competizione è alta, e spesso le condizioni di lavoro sono pessime e malpagate. Se non hai l'abilità/il culo rotto/i contatti (per i quali sempre abilità ci vuole) per riuscire a scalare i gradini della visibilità. Mi sembra davvero gratuito denigrarlo come un mestiere dal valore "secondario", in termini d'impegno, fatica, lavoro.
Riassumendo, non è la tizia ad aver probabilmente valore perchè conosce le lingue o impara cose. Lei ha valore anche solo in quanto modella (genetica e qualche dieta?), non più nè meno di me o di te.
Punto.
Avrebbe valore anche se lavorasse in un call center e sapesse a malapena scrivere, sia chiaro. Che guadagnarsi una fetta di pane non è uno scherzo per nessuno, non solo per chi ha una laurea o lavora in miniera.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Cioè.. Voglio dire... Riflessione matematica

Se la mia donna mi lascia per mettersi assieme a Gabriel Garko in una villa di 3000 stanze con piscina, e uno yacht di 700 metri, posso anche arrivare a capire il tipo di scelta... Che mi fa incazzare, ma la capisco

Ma se mi lascia per mettersi con un vecchio rimbiscarito a vender topolino e tex usati al mercatino rionale di Isernia, non lo so come la prendo, sinceramente...... Temo La vivrei come una umiliazione insuperabile..


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> voglio la messa satanica che mi è stata promessa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bel post, anche se non mi trovo completamente d'accordo sull'iperbole dello spaccapietre, non per quanto riguarda l'intelligenza, ovviamente, ma per quanto riguarda la cultura.


----------



## Tulipmoon (13 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Bel post, anche se non mi trovo completamente d'accordo sull'iperbole dello spaccapietre, non per quanto riguarda l'intelligenza, ovviamente, ma per quanto riguarda la cultura.


:rotfl:spesso estremizzo. Comunque a parte gli scherzi...certo la rende un po' più rara e difficile come cosa (se torni stremato a casa difficile che tu riesca ad arricchirti più di tanto) ma la testa ce la potrebbe avere, per cui se reggi MOOOOLTO bene la stanchezza non sarebbe impossibile....io ad esempio la reggo MOOOOOOOLTO male.


----------



## Ecate (13 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè.. Voglio dire... Riflessione matematica
> 
> Se la mia donna mi lascia per mettersi assieme a Gabriel Garko in una villa di 3000 stanze con piscina, e uno yacht di 700 metri, posso anche arrivare a capire il tipo di scelta... Che mi fa incazzare, ma la capisco
> 
> Ma se mi lascia per mettersi con un vecchio rimbiscarito a vender topolino e tex usati al mercatino rionale di Isernia, non lo so come la prendo, sinceramente...... Temo La vivrei come una umiliazione insuperabile..


Io no, per nulla.
In entrambi i casi, mi farei un sacco di domande su chi è realmente la persona che mi ha lasciato e sul perché è finita.
Credo che quello che mi destabilizzerebbe di più sarebbe l'essere lasciata per una donna che ha fatto le mie stesse scelte ma le ha portate avanti con più successo


----------



## Tulipmoon (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciao tulip
> Ho premesso che, sì, ho letto sommariamente senza fare attenzione ai discorsi dei singoli. Fai benissimo a spiegare ma l'appunto non era personale. Mi sembrava che il clima "generale" fosse basato su un confronto tra i valori di lds e altri ritenuti più sani.
> Mi sembrava. E mi sono presa la libertà d'intervenire senza fare analisi del discorso di ciascuno, precisando che l'analisi poteva essere imprecisa. Pagine e pagine di 3d, a volte non si possono leggere tutte con attenzione
> 
> ...


capito quello che dici. Ma appunto non si stava togliendo dignità al lavoro di modella in sé mi sembrava esagerato la descrizione come lavoro esageratamente pesante ecc (non ricordo bene, perdono), è un lavoro con dignità e anche bello (se gestito bene) in un ambiente alle volte brutto. Ma se funziona è anche ben retribuito, come infatti ci ha spiegato LDS. Quindi le sue soddisfazioni le dà eccome. Quindi vedendo i miei studi o lavori di persone a me care, mi sentivo da discostarmi un secondo da quella descrizione di lavoro faticoso e stressante...(ma ovvio che li ha i suoi momenti di stress e fatica eccome) perché è comunque un lavoro che ti permette di fare molte cose: viaggiare, conoscere e stare in contatto persone ...se piace (ad una asociale come me non piace), imparare lingue ecc e se funziona anche di guadagnare bene (cosa che non fa schifo a nessuno).
Che poi vedo le famiglie povere che non arrivano a fine mese...e anche io dico ma di che mi lamento?? Poi guardo chi è malato e stesso ragionamento? E via così...

P.S. Se va male con le nostre lauree magari buttiamoci anche noi in una coltivazione intensiva di patate. Almeno facciamo concorrenza alla tizia di LDS, e lo facciamo contento.


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> capito quello che dici. Ma appunto non si stava togliendo dignità al lavoro di modella in sé mi sembrava esagerato la descrizione come lavoro esageratamente pesante ecc (non ricordo bene, perdono), è un lavoro con dignità e anche bello (se gestito bene) in un ambiente alle volte brutto. Ma se funziona è anche ben retribuito, come infatti ci ha spiegato LDS. Quindi le sue soddisfazioni le dà eccome. Quindi vedendo i miei studi o lavori di persone a me care, mi sentivo da discostarmi un secondo da quella descrizione di lavoro faticoso e stressante...(ma ovvio che li ha i suoi momenti di stress e fatica eccome) perché è comunque un lavoro che ti permette di fare molte cose: viaggiare, conoscere e stare in contatto persone ...se piace (ad una asociale come me non piace), imparare lingue ecc e se funziona anche di guadagnare bene (cosa che non fa schifo a nessuno).
> Che poi vedo le famiglie povere che non arrivano a fine mese...e anche io dico ma di che mi lamento?? Poi guardo chi è malato e stesso ragionamento? E via così...
> 
> P.S. Se va male con le nostre lauree magari buttiamoci anche noi in una coltivazione intensiva di patate. Almeno facciamo concorrenza alla tizia di LDS, e lo facciamo contento.


Mi sei simpatica e sopratutto hai buoni gusti fumettistici/musicali.
A coltivare patate con te mi ci vedrei bene 
Ci aggiorniamo fra qualche anno


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

In ogni caso in quel di Londra LDS un giorno di qualche tempo fa, complice qualche bicchiere scadente di troppo andò in camporella con una fanciulla ed ella procreò...



Spoiler


----------



## Spot (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In ogni caso in quel di Londra LDS un giorno di qualche tempo fa, complice qualche bicchiere scadente di troppo andò in camporella con una fanciulla ed ella procreò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E te amo ancor deppiù


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E te amo ancor deppiù


Io ti giuro, quando lo leggo penso a Baby George!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> dici che si nota ? :singleeye:



we ciao bellezzo!


----------



## perplesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè.. Voglio dire... Riflessione matematica
> 
> Se la mia donna mi lascia per mettersi assieme a Gabriel Garko in una villa di 3000 stanze con piscina, e uno yacht di 700 metri, posso anche arrivare a capire il tipo di scelta... Che mi fa incazzare, ma la capisco
> 
> Ma se mi lascia per mettersi con un vecchio rimbiscarito a vender topolino e tex usati al mercatino rionale di Isernia, non lo so come la prendo, sinceramente...... Temo La vivrei come una umiliazione insuperabile..


se ritieni che tutto quello che hai da dare ad una donna sono i tuoi beni materiali, allora fai bene a sentirti umiliato.

magari poi poniti qualche domanda su quanto vali tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In ogni caso in quel di Londra LDS un giorno di qualche tempo fa, complice qualche bicchiere scadente di troppo andò in camporella con una fanciulla ed ella procreò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> se ritieni che tutto quello che hai da dare ad una donna sono i tuoi beni materiali, allora fai bene a sentirti umiliato.
> 
> magari poi poniti qualche domanda su quanto vali tu


È esattamente il contrario, secondo me

Proprio perché riterrei che tutto quel che ho da dare non sono beni materiali, ma altro, il venir lasciato per una posizione decisamente peggiorativa sotto il profilo materiale, mi darebbe l umiliazione del percepire che quello che immaginavo fosse il collante del mio rapporto era soltanto la materialità del benessere che offrivo.

A dispetto di quanto di più profondo credevo e immaginavo ci fosse nel mio legare l altra persona a me.

Tradotto in pratica: meglio al mercatino con uno che mi da qualcosa come persona, che con te, che (a dispetto di quanto ti immaginavi di darmi come persona) altro non mi davi che un benessere materiale

L umiliazione sarebbe proprio in chi immaginava di dar chissà cosa...


----------



## perplesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente il contrario, secondo me
> 
> Proprio perché riterrei che tutto quel che ho da dare non sono beni materiali, ma altro, il venir lasciato per una posizione decisamente peggiorativa sotto il profilo materiale, mi darebbe l umiliazione del percepire che quello che immaginavo fosse il collante del mio rapporto era soltanto la materialità del benessere che offrivo.
> 
> ...


la domanda è esattamente questa.


----------



## LDS (14 Giugno 2016)

guarda skorpio che non me lo spiegare proprio nemmeno io.

quando stavamo a londra guadagnavamo molto bene la nostra vita tutti e due.

anzi, lei guadagnava più di me.

vivevamo ad holland park, che per quelli che non conoscono niente di londra, non vuol dire niente, ma per chi sa cosa vuole dire, bè...vivevamo in un bellissimo quartiere di Londra.

e gli affitti a londra non sono come a roma/milano.

spendevamo un sacco di soldi...

lei aveva una carriera brillante, una bellissima posizione, era realizzata.


sapere che oggi vende minchiate al mercatino delle pulci mi fa incazzare.

Ma come? avevi una carriera straordinaria davanti a te, potevi fare praticamente tutto quello che volevi, nel nostro campo eri una delle donne più affermate e mandi tutto a puttane per vendere minchiate al mercatino?

non so cosa le è preso.

Ma a questo punto non mi interessa.

Io non sono mai stato più ricco di lei perchè entrambi i nostri lavori sono molto ben pagati ed ho cominciato a guadagnare molto più di lei solo quando mi sono spostato a montecarlo, ma la non stavamo già più insieme.

Potevamo avere una vita molto felice insieme con due lavori che ci avrebbero permesso di fare tutto quello che volevamo nella nostra vita, di crescere i nostri figli nella comodità più grande possibile.

Io era tutto quello che sognavo con lei, una famiglia, dei figli, una casa e una vita in cui sarebbe stata sempre la regina.

L'ho riverita, amata, le ho dato tutto il mio appoggio, il mio amore e la mia comprensione in ogni cosa, l'ho viziata in ogni momento della nostra relazione e in cambio ho avuto tradimenti, menzogne e bugie.

Oggi sapere che cosa sta facendo mi fa dubitare seriamente di quello che fosse il mio pensiero su di lei, ma poco importa, ci sono cose che si superano con il tempo e la mia attuale compagna mi ha aiutato enormemente in questo.

Senza di lei starei ancora aspettando magari.

Con lei sono finalmente sereno, mi rende felice, apprezza quello che sono e quello che faccio, nonostante non appartenga al suo mondo e nonostante lei potrebbe tranquillamente avere qualsiasi uomo sulla faccia della terra.

Quando dico che sono sereno, lo dico veramente, sono sereno perchè ho al mio fianco una persona che mi capisce e che mi vuole bene e, spero, mi rispetti.

Non una cogliona che mi tradisce e mi mente dietro le spalle.

Ognuno ha quello che si merita. 

Viva le patate biologiche!


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

dubiti di quello che pensavi di lei, perché probabilmente la guardavi proiettando i tuoi desideri su di lei. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> guarda skorpio che non me lo spiegare proprio nemmeno io.
> 
> quando stavamo a londra guadagnavamo molto bene la nostra vita tutti e due.
> 
> ...


Aah. Che bella quella zona di Londra! Ho dei ricordi bellissimi di Hollande  Park!!!

Quanto al resto.. Io credo davvero le domande sul perché c'è stata quella evoluzione si potrebbero sprecare.

Questo dimostra solo che non esiste una formula vincente per garantirsi un futuro radioso...

È come un equazione che non torna e si deve far tornare a tutti i costi... Ma queste cose non funzionano cosi...

Io credo che davvero puoi e devi guardare con serenità ma in avanti, e non pensando troppo al futuro, e nemmeno al passato, ma al presente.

Lei sarà felice o triste oggi?.. Beh.. Ormai questo appartiene solo alla storia passata, se haibun bel presente da vivere perché affannarsi a spiegare un passato che non avrà futuro..?...

Goditi il presente!!!


----------



## ilnikko (14 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> we ciao bellezzo!


ciao Chiara   tut bin ?  (io proseguo i miei studi sul Petrucci-pensiero ma nun gna fo'....troppo metallo per me,sto virando paurosamente sul blues...)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ciao Chiara   tut bin ?  (io proseguo i miei studi sul Petrucci-pensiero ma nun gna fo'....troppo metallo per me,sto virando paurosamente sul blues...)


Ma fai benissimo! Il blues è splendido [emoji2]
Io vado di samba e musica brasiliana in generale ultimamente, mantenendo le incursioni nel metal.
Sto cominciando a pensare che la musica è un universo troppo grande e  ci vorrebbero giornate da 48 ore.

Buon proseguimento! [emoji2]

Ps. LDS Perdona l'ot


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma fai benissimo! Il blues è splendido [emoji2]
> Io vado di samba e musica brasiliana in generale ultimamente, mantenendo le incursioni nel metal.
> Sto cominciando a pensare che la musica è un universo troppo grande e  ci vorrebbero giornate da 48 ore.
> 
> ...


Balli sempre con tuo marito, voglio sperare!
Perché sennò è tradimento..


----------



## LDS (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aah. Che bella quella zona di Londra! Ho dei ricordi bellissimi di Hollande  Park!!!
> 
> Quanto al resto.. Io credo davvero le domande sul perché c'è stata quella evoluzione si potrebbero sprecare.
> 
> ...


perchè mi sembra di aver vissuto per anni con un'estranea e mi rode il culo....


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè mi sembra di aver vissuto per anni con un'estranea e mi rode il culo....


così facendo allunghi la negatività che pensi lei ti abbia portato.
archivia l'esperienza , qualcosa di buono avrà pure portato, guarda avanti


----------



## LDS (14 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> così facendo allunghi la negatività che pensi lei ti abbia portato.
> archivia l'esperienza , qualcosa di buono avrà pure portato, guarda avanti


tutte le cose che di buono ha fatto perdono molto di significato,

e soprattutto non capisco il perchè del cercarmi, ma lasciami stare dopo tutta la merda che hai fatto.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> perchè mi sembra di aver vissuto per anni con un'estranea e mi rode il culo....


Sono d accordo con Minnie..

Non bisogna dare troppa importanza a chi si distanzia da noi, davvero

Più che altro non serve...

Leggo che hai tutto quanto serve x costruire un futuro luminoso, affaticarsi a guardare indietro ci fa perdere il gusto del presente

Guardare avanti angoscia...

Goditi il bel presente.. E prendi potere nel non aver risentimento verso lei, se ti chiama sii sereno

Darai valore al bello che tra voi c'è stato


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

Boh io non ti capisco. Per me il mio ex, é ex. Non mi toccano minimamente  le scelte di vita del suo presente.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Boh io non ti capisco. Per me il mio ex, é ex. Non mi toccano minimamente  le scelte di vita del suo presente.


Idem


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

piuttosto , libertà...
hai saputo di massimo bottura e dell'osteria francescana come miglior ristorante al mondo?
lo hai mai sentito parlare di cibo? è entusiasmante , colto, creativo ....davvero un grande orgoglio italiano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Balli sempre con tuo marito, voglio sperare!
> Perché sennò è tradimento..


Io ascolto e suono, non ballo [emoji2]


----------



## Spot (14 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> tutte le cose che di buono ha fatto perdono molto di significato,
> 
> e soprattutto non capisco il perchè del cercarmi, ma lasciami stare dopo tutta la merda che hai fatto.


Ohsantiddio lds. Siete stati insieme. Ti cerca.
Probabilmente vuole sapere solo come stai, vuole accertarsi di non averti lasciato nella merda totale.
Gli esseri umani fanno anche gesti privi di un vero significato.

CAPITA.
Se non vuoi che ti cerchi, diglielo tu e basta.


----------



## LDS (15 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> piuttosto , libertà...
> hai saputo di massimo bottura e dell'osteria francescana come miglior ristorante al mondo?
> lo hai mai sentito parlare di cibo? è entusiasmante , colto, creativo ....davvero un grande orgoglio italiano


sono stato in praticamente tutti i 3 stelle italiani, tranne uno ( ma è in programma )

a livello enogastronomico l'esperienza più incredibile avuta in italia è stata all'enoteca pinchiorri, inutile discutere della straordinaria passione, competenza e grandissimo spirito imprenditoriale di Giorgio Pinchiorri che è il numero uno in Italia.


L'esperienza prettamente gastronomica più entusiasmante invece l'ho avuto all'osteria francescana.

Sono particolarmente soddisfatto ed orgoglioso dei risultati di Bottura.
Una cucina genuina che rispecchia la tradizione emiliana ai massimi livelli e in cui non c'è niente di banale.

Quando dissi che ci sono esperienze da fare una volta nella vita, andare da Bottura è sicuramente una di quelle.


----------



## LDS (15 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ohsantiddio lds. Siete stati insieme. Ti cerca.
> Probabilmente vuole sapere solo come stai, vuole accertarsi di non averti lasciato nella merda totale.
> Gli esseri umani fanno anche gesti privi di un vero significato.
> 
> ...


lol, sa benissimo che me la so cavare senza di lei, pure molto meglio di lei.

io non coltivo patate e non mi devo interrogare su come pagare le mie bollette alla fine del mese.

non sono sicuro che sia la stessa cosa per lei.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Giugno 2016)

Non capisco perchè scandalizzarsi di fronte al riferimento ai beni materiali e a tutta una serie di comodità ad essi connessi cui fa riferimento [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION].
L'ho letto spesso e attentamente, e m'è parso di capire che certi 'valori' fossero cari anche alla sua ex.
Che poi magari la signora abbia avuto una improvvisa repulsione per quel life style e sia ora presa dall'aspetto francescano della vita non può non sorprendere, primo fra tutti chi quel tipo di vita l'ha con lei condotto e condiviso.
Anche perchè, per esperienza personale, ne ho viste un paio allontanarsi temporaneamente dal bel mondo per un paio di birkenstock scassate, salvo poi fare marcia indietro dopo un pò.
Vedremo cosa farà la signora, sicuri che LDS saprà aggiornarci in tempo reale sul punto.
P.S. : se vivi ad Holland Park i soldi SONO un valore imprescindibile.


----------



## Ecate (15 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè scandalizzarsi di fronte al riferimento ai beni materiali e a tutta una serie di comodità ad essi connessi cui fa riferimento @_LDS_.
> L'ho letto spesso e attentamente, e m'è parso di capire che certi 'valori' fossero cari anche alla sua ex.
> Che poi magari la signora abbia avuto una improvvisa repulsione per quel life style e sia ora presa dall'aspetto francescano della vita non può non sorprendere, primo fra tutti chi quel tipo di vita l'ha con lei condotto e condiviso.
> Anche perchè, per esperienza personale, ne ho viste un paio allontanarsi temporaneamente dal bel mondo per un paio di birkenstock scassate, salvo poi fare marcia indietro dopo un pò.
> ...


I beni materiali piacciono a tutti, attribuirvi tutti questi significati di rivalsa è poco elegante.


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

che palle....

non viene il fine settimana, parte da tel aviv fra poche ore e arriverà a parigi in serata.

doveva prendere il volo domani mattina per venire qua ma mi ha appena scritto che non viene...perchè non se la sente....

boh


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> che palle....
> 
> non viene il fine settimana, parte da tel aviv fra poche ore e arriverà a parigi in serata.
> 
> ...


Avrà letto i tuoi thread...


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avrà letto i tuoi thread...


:mexican:


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avrà letto i tuoi thread...


in più si è incazzata....

le ho detto: mi dispiace che non vieni, anche perchè non lavoro sabato e domenica e potevamo fare qualcosa.

mi ha detto: lo so, sono stanca, non incazzarti.

le ho detto: guarda che non sono incazzato..

lei: però non si direbbe dal tono della voce...

io: bè contento non sono, ma se sei stanca non preoccuparti, vengo io a parigi.

non mi è sembrata molto entusiasta all'idea, perciò non vado...

ma che cazzo.


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> in più si è incazzata....
> 
> le ho detto: mi dispiace che non vieni, anche perchè non lavoro sabato e domenica e potevamo fare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


Secondo me ti ha letto anche il coltivatore di patate e ti ha mandato una iattura


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me ti ha letto anche il coltivatore di patate e ti ha mandato una iattura


quello è già tanto se sa leggere e scrivere in francese, figurati in italiano.


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> quello è già tanto se sa leggere e scrivere in francese, figurati in italiano.


Scusami sei talmente singolare da incuriosirmi ma tu dovessi descrivere la tua donna ideale in ordine di priorità che caratteristiche dovrebbe avere?


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> quello è già tanto se sa leggere e scrivere in francese, figurati in italiano.


Mai sottovalutare il prossimo.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> quello è già tanto se sa leggere e scrivere in francese, figurati in italiano.



Ciao

tu lo conosci? 


sienne


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusami sei talmente singolare da incuriosirmi ma tu dovessi descrivere la tua donna ideale in ordine di priorità che caratteristiche dovrebbe avere?


in ordine categorico di priorità: 

1) indipendente
2) intelligente
3) bella
4) sorridente
5) sportiva


le prime 3 sono conditio sine qua non.

non è possibile proprio che io possa avere una relazione con una donna che non sia intelligente e indipendente neppure se fosse miss mondo.

ma non posso nemmeno avere una relazione con una cessa, magari sovrappeso.

se è divertente e mi fa ridere è un bel plus che fa pendere la bilancia.

e se in più fa sport bè siamo a cavallo.


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu lo conosci?
> 
> ...


chiaro che lo conosco.

mi detestò all'epoca perchè lui aveva già messo gli occhi addosso a lei.

poi arrivai io e non ci fu molta concorrenza...

è da quasi 3 anni che lo conosco e questo all'inizio voleva aprire un allevamento di mucche, e adesso invece coltiva patate biologiche.

non è che possa fare molto di più con il livello di istruzione elementare che abbia.

e come una donna colta, intelligente e di un certo spessore si ritrovi con un contadino analfabeta, per di più, brutto, onestamente io non me lo so spiegare.

sapessi che sta con un miliardario, un adone, un artista, una qualsiasi figura di un certo rilievo, lo capirei pure...

questo è inspiegabile...


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> in ordine categorico di priorità:
> 
> 1) indipendente
> 2) intelligente
> ...


Indipendente da poter vivere a pinerolo o a montecarlo? nel secondo caso dovrebbe essere ricca altrimenti


----------



## perplesso (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> in ordine categorico di priorità:
> 
> 1) indipendente
> 2) intelligente
> ...


ma non scrivere più ste cazzate per favore.     basta rileggersi i tuoi post ed i tuoi 3ds per sapere che la bellezza è il tratto numero 1.    l'aderenza al tuo stile di vita è il nr 2.       e sull'indipendente non si capisce mica che vuoi dire.

sorridente poi non vuol dire fava proprio.    qualsiasi donna si presume essere sorridente a fianco dell'uomo che ama.

Sportiva non dovrebbe essere l'ultima cosa, visto che tu la donna la vuoi da mostrare agli amici.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> chiaro che lo conosco.
> 
> mi detestò all'epoca perchè lui aveva già messo gli occhi addosso a lei.
> 
> ...



Ciao

provengo da una famiglia di contadini e pescatori ...  ... 
E ho passato parte della mia vita a lavorare la terra. Ci vuole carattere per una tale vita ... 
Ho anche studiato. A dire il vero, la terra mi ha dato molto di più che le lauree che ho, a livello personale, intendo. È chiaro che se oggi ti vuoi affermare sul mercato, qualche qualifica ci vuole. Ammiro comunque chi tenta di farlo nonostante non abbia una specializzazione riconosciuta ... una volta ciò era possibile. Oggi anche per pascolare le pecore ti chiedono di aver finito le scuole obbligatorie, ma purtroppo c'è chi viene rimandato più di due volte e rischia di non poter fare neanche ciò ... questo è molto triste. 

Comunque, in ogni cucina la patata è regina ... 


sienne


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Comunque, in ogni cucina la patata è regina ...


Lo dico da sempre ma nessuno mi da retta 

Sposami sienne e nutriamoci di sola pasta e patate.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lo dico da sempre ma nessuno mi da retta
> 
> Sposami sienne e nutriamoci di sola pasta e patate.



Ciao

fuggiamo ...  e coltiviamo le nostre patate!
Ne vado matta ed è il mio punto debole per quanto riguarda il palato ... 

PS: Da piccola raccoglievo i scarafaggi della patata, animale molto bello e interessante. 
Mi vuoi lo stesso? :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fuggiamo ...  e coltiviamo le nostre patate!
> Ne vado matta ed è il mio punto debole per quanto riguarda il palato ...
> ...


scritto cosi' non e' che suona benissimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (16 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non scrivere più ste cazzate per favore.     basta rileggersi i tuoi post ed i tuoi 3ds per sapere che la bellezza è il tratto numero 1.    l'aderenza al tuo stile di vita è il nr 2.       e sull'indipendente non si capisce mica che vuoi dire.
> 
> sorridente poi non vuol dire fava proprio.    qualsiasi donna si presume essere sorridente a fianco dell'uomo che ama.
> 
> Sportiva non dovrebbe essere l'ultima cosa, visto che tu la donna la vuoi da mostrare agli amici.


Dimmi che non è vero:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> scritto cosi' non e' che suona benissimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

Ahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! 


PS: Ho dovuto leggere due volte per capire ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (16 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> provengo da una famiglia di contadini e pescatori ...  ...
> E ho passato parte della mia vita a lavorare la terra. Ci vuole carattere per una tale vita ...
> ...


Verissimo!  Tra l'altro  (senza scherzare) io non sorrovaluterei il business delle organic potatoes!


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Verissimo!  Tra l'altro  (senza scherzare) io non sorrovaluterei il business delle organic potatoes!



Ciao

Hai completamente ragione. 
Vicino casa mia abita uno che era capo progettista di biciclette da corridori. Una persona molto conosciuta qui. Si è stufato e ha cambiato completamente vita: fa il contadino. Le sue patate costano un occhio della testa, perché trattate rispettando le norme per il marchio "bio" e sono di un tipo raro (o poco conosciuto qui). Sta benissimo. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (16 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Hai completamente ragione.
> Vicino casa mia abita uno che era capo progettista di biciclette da corridori. Una persona molto conosciuta qui. Si è stufato e ha cambiato completamente vita: fa il contadino. Le sue patate costano un occhio della testa, perché trattate rispettando le norme per il marchio "bio" e sono di un tipo raro (o poco conosciuto qui). Sta benissimo.
> ...


In UK ci sono negozi di roba bio con prodotti costosissimi e sono sempre pieni di gente che fa la spesa.  In USA questo business è ancora più fiorente. 
Secondo me il nuovo fidanzato ha avuto una Bella idea,  e poi lavorare la terra è molto soddisfacente. ....


 [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] mind the potatoes! 
Potrebbe diventare il nuovo aperitivo cool che acvompagna I vini che testi


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> In UK ci sono negozi di roba bio con prodotti costosissimi e sono sempre pieni di gente che fa la spesa.  In USA questo business è ancora più fiorente.
> Secondo me il nuovo fidanzato ha avuto una Bella idea,  e poi lavorare la terra è molto soddisfacente. ....
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

anche qui ci sono questi negozi specializzati ... e vanno alla grande. 
Persino nel mio paesino, che è in più l'unico negozio che abbiamo, la gente viene da fuori per acquistare. 
Voglio dire, sono ricercati questi prodotti. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (16 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche qui ci sono questi negozi specializzati ... e vanno alla grande.
> Persino nel mio paesino, che è in più l'unico negozio che abbiamo, la gente viene da fuori per acquistare.
> ...


Figurati!  Se questo business va forte pure in svizzera,  dove c'è aria salubre e agricoltura probabilmente migliore. ....vuol dire che chi se ne occupa ha capito alla grande dove tira ol mercato odierno


----------



## LDS (17 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non scrivere più ste cazzate per favore.     basta rileggersi i tuoi post ed i tuoi 3ds per sapere che la bellezza è il tratto numero 1.    l'aderenza al tuo stile di vita è il nr 2.       e sull'indipendente non si capisce mica che vuoi dire.
> 
> sorridente poi non vuol dire fava proprio.    qualsiasi donna si presume essere sorridente a fianco dell'uomo che ama.
> 
> Sportiva non dovrebbe essere l'ultima cosa, visto che tu la donna la vuoi da mostrare agli amici.



indipendente significa che si avvicini alle mie entrate.
io non mantengo nessuno e non pago per nessuno.

indipendente, intelligente e bella sono al posto 1-2-3 ma sono veramente necessarie.

con una cozza non ci esco, non ci parlo e non mi interessa nemmeno cosa ha da dirmi.

una donna molto bella ma poco intelligente non saprà cosa dirmi a sua volta

e una donna non indipendente la devo mantenere e la cosa mi irrita.

perciò sono strettamente collegate le cose.


----------



## LDS (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> provengo da una famiglia di contadini e pescatori ...  ...
> E ho passato parte della mia vita a lavorare la terra. Ci vuole carattere per una tale vita ...
> ...


ma io non sto mica dicendo che il lavoro del contadino sia un lavoro di merda.

i momenti più piacevoli della mia vita li ho passati in compagnia di vigneron, di grandissimi uomini che hanno dedicato la loro intera vita a coltivare una pianta di uva.

io li ammiro e li venero per la passione, dedizione e grandissimo talento che hanno nel loro lavoro.

non è per tutti e la vita è dura.

sveglia alle 4 del mattino, lavoro duro e veramente stressante.

conoscendo le abitudini della mia ex, il confort al cui era abituata, mi spiazza e mi ha lasciato completamente basito che abbia abbandonato tutte le comodità della vita che aveva con il sottoscritto, per un analfabeta coltivatore di patate.

di cosa parleranno la sera lo ignoro....

ma vabbè, il mondo è piano di cose strane, una più, una meno.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma io non sto mica dicendo che il lavoro del contadino sia un lavoro di merda.
> 
> i momenti più piacevoli della mia vita li ho passati in compagnia di vigneron, di grandissimi uomini che hanno dedicato la loro intera vita a coltivare una pianta di uva.
> 
> ...



Ciao

se hai passato del tempo con dei coltivatori di uva, saprai che c'è molto da parlare la sera ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> indipendente significa che si avvicini alle mie entrate.
> io non mantengo nessuno e non pago per nessuno.
> 
> indipendente, intelligente e bella sono al posto 1-2-3 ma sono veramente necessarie.
> ...


Sei deprimente.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei deprimente.


Manco se mi mantenesse a vita lo vorrei un uomo così
Se la modella è intelligente la metà di quello che dice lo sfancula a breve, non può essere diversamente


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> indipendente significa che si avvicini alle mie entrate.
> io non mantengo nessuno e non pago per nessuno.
> 
> indipendente, intelligente e bella sono al posto 1-2-3 ma sono veramente necessarie.
> ...


E poi ti incazzi se ti danno del superficiale......


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

bellezza, indipendenza economica, intelligenza.....non mi sembra poi tanto superficiale, magari trovarle tutte e tre in una donna. certo non garantisce che si vada d'accordo...

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> bellezza, indipendenza economica, intelligenza.....non mi sembra poi tanto superficiale, magari trovarle tutte e tre in una donna. certo non garantisce che si vada d'accordo...
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ip con una cessa non parlo ti sembra un discorso maturo?
Si possono avere ideali ma direi che mettere paletti così vuol dire impedire alla vita di sorprenderti


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

lui dice cazzate e le dice in malo modo pero' in fondo non ha tutti i torti. sulla bellezza lo stesso vale per me, anche se non mi sognerei di utilizzare gli stessi termini. Ma cio' non toglie che l'attrazione fisica per me e per molti altri rappresenta una condizione necessaria per un rapporto sentimentale.

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> lo stesso vale per me, anche se non mi sognerei di utilizzare gli stessi termini. Ma cio' non toglie che l'attrazione fisica per me e per molti altri rappresenta una condizione necessaria per un rapporto sentimentale.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

tu puoi essere attratto anche di una donna media. 
Lui parla che o ha certi standard da modella o se no si tratta di un carciofo, 
che non scambierebbe neanche due parole. Questo è discriminante ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

ho modificato il messaggio in modo piu' aderente al mio pensiero

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ip *con una cessa non parlo* ti sembra un discorso maturo?
> Si possono avere ideali ma direi che mettere paletti così vuol dire impedire alla vita di sorprenderti



Magari estremizzi un pò troppo...diciamo che la componente fisica gioca un ruolo importante nell'innescare l'attrazione. 
Poi non credo sia esattamente bello/non bello. Piuttosto, mi piace/non mi piace.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> lui dice cazzate e le dice in malo modo pero' in fondo non ha tutti i torti. sulla bellezza lo stesso vale per me, anche se non mi sognerei di utilizzare gli stessi termini. Ma cio' non toglie che l'attrazione fisica per me e per molti altri rappresenta una condizione necessaria per un rapporto sentimentale.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma credo che per tutti l'attrazione sia fondamentale. 
Non capisco cosa c'entri con la bellezza però


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu puoi essere attratto anche di una donna media.
> Lui parla che o ha certi standard da modella o se no si tratta di un carciofo,
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Magari estremizzi un pò troppo...diciamo che la componente fisica gioca un ruolo importante nell'innescare l'attrazione.
> Poi non credo sia esattamente bello/non bello. Piuttosto, mi piace/non mi piace.


Appunto e c'è una bella differenza tra mi piace non mi piace con quello che dice lui. 
Futuro marito vediamo di essere d'accordo su questi concetti base


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto e c'è una bella differenza tra mi piace non mi piace con quello che dice lui.
> Futuro marito vediamo di essere d'accordo su questi concetti base




Facimm' a capì!   :rotfl:


Il fatto è che puoi riconoscere anche come mezza cessa una donna, però magari ti attizza/ha uno sguardo magnetico/ha un garbo tutto speciale: parliamo sempre di giudizi legati al fisico. 
Concordo, insomma... bello/non bello è abbastanza ridicolo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Magari estremizzi un pò troppo...diciamo che la componente fisica gioca un ruolo importante nell'innescare l'attrazione.
> Poi non credo sia esattamente bello/non bello. Piuttosto, mi piace/non mi piace.


No no. Lui dice davvero bella/cessa.
Non gliene frega nulla se gli piace o meno. 
Secondo me se inizia a provare un minimo di attrazione per una gabinetta gli piglia un colpo e fa l'insano gesto.
Dice che con una cessa non ci parla nemmeno perché non gliene frega un cazzo di quello che ha da dire.
E io gli auguro di innamorarsi di una cessa magistrale e che questa gli risponda pure "sei troppo stupido per me, non vai bene nemmeno per chiavare".


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no. Lui dice davvero bella/cessa.
> Non gliene frega nulla se gli piace o meno.
> Secondo me se inizia a provare un minimo di attrazione per una gabinetta gli piglia un colpo e fa l'insano gesto.
> Dice che con una cessa non ci parla nemmeno perché non gliene frega un cazzo di quello che ha da dire.
> E io gli auguro di innamorarsi di una cessa magistrale e che questa gli risponda pure "sei troppo stupido per me, non vai bene nemmeno per chiavare".



Delle due una:
1) si diverte a provocare un pochino, cioè comprende di stare a dire stronzate ed estremizza concetti tutto sommato tollerabili. 
2) è dotato di una innata superficialità, che sul serio lo rende convinto di quanto scrive.
3) ha paura del brutto perchè lui è brutto in modo deprimente

Propendo per la prima.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> lui dice cazzate e le dice in malo modo pero' in fondo non ha tutti i torti. sulla bellezza lo stesso vale per me, anche se non mi sognerei di utilizzare gli stessi termini. Ma cio' non toglie che l'attrazione fisica per me e per molti altri rappresenta una condizione necessaria per un rapporto sentimentale.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Parlasse di attrazione fisica sarebbe un conto, ma lui non parla di questo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Delle due una:
> 1) si diverte a provocare un pochino, cioè comprende di stare a dire stronzate ed estremizza concetti tutto sommato tollerabili.
> 2) è dotato di una innata superficialità, che sul serio lo rende convinto di quanto scrive.
> 3) ha paura del brutto perchè lui è brutto in modo deprimente
> ...


Io propendo per la 3!


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parlasse di attrazione fisica sarebbe un conto, ma lui non parla di questo.


non starei a spaccare il capello in quattro, la.sostanza e' la stessa perche' la bellezza e' un fatto relativo a chi la guarda, a meno che non si riferisca ad un ideale di bellezza oggettivo. ed io non l'ho letta cosi'

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> in ordine categorico di priorità:
> 
> 1) indipendente
> 2) intelligente
> ...


Per esempio a me piace la Cayenne Turbo, e in un certo senso sono attratto anche dalla Chevrolet Camaro.
Potrei anche pensare di acquistarle, ce la potrei anche fare.
Il problema è mantenerle.
Manutenzione onerosa, consumi esagerati, costi assicurativi.
Più si punta in alto e più cresce l'impegno necessario. 
Per una Bentley credo di non potercela fare neppure per l'acquisto di un usato.
Ogni nostra scelta, ogni nostro desiderio soddisfatto comporta un onere proporzionale.
Per me, tu, LDS, non sei in grado di sostenerlo, quest'onere, nel tempo, anche se ti ritieni all'altezza.
E non parlo di auto.
Abbassa le tue pretese e misurati con te stesso per come sei, non per come  ritieni di essere.
Non saresti su un forum a lamentarti se veramente tu fossi in grado di sostenere quel tipo di donna a cui ambisci.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma credo che per tutti l'attrazione sia fondamentale.
> Non capisco cosa c'entri con la bellezza però


qualcosa c'entra non credi? anche il termine "cessa", (bruttissimo), puo' essere inteso come ragazza che "non lo attrae fisicamente anzi genera il contrario, cioe' repulsione"

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Comunque io la donna la voglio
1) Figa
2) Porca ma solo con me
3) Non più vecchia di 19 anni
4) Ricca
5) Simpatica
6) Che non rompa il cazzo
7) Che mi adori
8) Che faccia tutto lei o la sua serva in casa
9) Che non abbia scarafaggi nella patata

Ho anch'io le mie esigenze.
Se proprio non la trovo, vabbè, calerò un poco le mie pretese.
Al limite laverò i piatti io un giorno sì e uno no.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> qualcosa c'entra non credi? anche il termine "cessa", (bruttissimo), puo' essere inteso come ragazza che "non lo attrae fisicamente anzi genera il contrario, cioe' repulsione"
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

lui parla di interesse, non di fastidio che prova. 
Delle persone che non hanno un certo standard, non gliene frega nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Delle due una:
> 1) si diverte a provocare un pochino, cioè comprende di stare a dire stronzate ed estremizza concetti tutto sommato tollerabili.
> 2) è dotato di una innata superficialità, che sul serio lo rende convinto di quanto scrive.
> 3) ha paura del brutto perchè lui è brutto in modo deprimente
> ...


Propendo per la seconda


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque io la donna la voglio
> 1) Figa
> 2) Porca ma solo con me
> 3) Non più vecchia di 19 anni
> ...



Ciao

 ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

"interesse" quanto e' diverso da attrazione? fa diventare tutto il discorso criticabile? boh, forse per deformazione professionale non amo spaccare il capello in quattro...

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non starei a spaccare il capello in quattro, la.sostanza e' la stessa perche' la bellezza e' un fatto relativo a chi la guarda, a meno che non si riferisca ad un ideale di bellezza oggettivo. ed io non l'ho letta cosi'
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


La sostanza per me è invece molto diversa.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

e non sono parrucchiere...

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> qualcosa c'entra non credi? anche il termine "cessa", (bruttissimo), puo' essere inteso come ragazza che "non lo attrae fisicamente anzi genera il contrario, cioe' repulsione"
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per lui c'entra
Forse non mi spiego
Io per andare con un uomo devo esserne attratta fisicamente, ma non sono attratta fisicamente solo dai belli, oddio io proprio al bello e brutto non ci penso, mi attrae altro
Lui è attratto solo dalle belle donne perchè per lui questo è fondamentale


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> e non sono parrucchiere...
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La sostanza per me è invece molto diversa.


continuo a ritenere che gran parte degli uomini possano essere soddisfatti con una compagna bella, intelligente e con indipendenza economica....
e poi non e' questione di sostanza ma di forma

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> qualcosa c'entra non credi? anche il termine "cessa", (bruttissimo), puo' essere inteso come ragazza che "non lo attrae fisicamente anzi genera il contrario, cioe' repulsione"
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche saper usare i termini corretti comunque significa qualcosa...

LDS sembra abbia sempre necessità di fare un ipervalutazione di sé svalutando gli altri.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> continuo a ritenere che gran parte degli uomini possano essere soddisfatti con una compagna bella, intelligente e con indipendenza economica....
> e poi non e' questione di sostanza ma di forma
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche le donne.
Sostanzialmente poi uno calibra le proprie aspettative sulle proprie potenzialità.
Di solito riesce in questa operazione al termine dell'adolescenza.
E ce la fa ugualmente a essere felice.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

li usassero tutti i termini corretti...

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> "interesse" quanto e' diverso da attrazione? fa diventare tutto il discorso criticabile? boh, forse per deformazione professionale non amo spaccare il capello in quattro...
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

beh, no. Sono due cose differenti. Posso avere interesse, senza provare attrazione ... 
E posso essere attratto fisicamente, senza avere interesse per la persona ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche le donne.
> Sostanzialmente poi uno calibra le proprie aspettative sulle proprie potenzialità.
> Di solito riesce in questa operazione al termine dell'adolescenza.
> E ce la fa ugualmente a essere felice.


Le mie aspettative erano trovare un uomo che mi amasse tanto quanto lo amavo io


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche le donne.
> Sostanzialmente poi uno calibra le proprie aspettative sulle proprie potenzialità.
> Di solito riesce in questa operazione al termine dell'adolescenza.
> E ce la fa ugualmente a essere felice.


appunto non mi sembra che abbia detto eresie, piuttosto e' una di quelle persone che non riscuotono simpatia, almeno su un forum, e questo mi sembra chiaro. ma questo non implica che tutto quello che dica sia sbagliato

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche saper usare i termini corretti comunque significa qualcosa...
> 
> LDS sembra abbia sempre necessità di fare un ipervalutazione di sé svalutando gli altri.


tutti noi abbiamo i nostri problemi e le nostre insicurezze, pero' tutta questa svalutazione non mi risulta

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> continuo a ritenere che gran parte degli uomini possano essere soddisfatti con una compagna bella, intelligente e con indipendenza economica....
> e poi non e' questione di sostanza ma di forma
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Forse non ci capiamo. 
La bellezza piace a tutti, ma io non mi sognerei mai di dire "io con un cesso non ci parlo perché non mi interessa nemmeno quello che ha da dire".
Diciamo che si preclude a priori di essere anche attratto da qualcuno che non pensava.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo.
> La bellezza piace a tutti, ma io non mi sognerei mai di dire "io con un cesso non ci parlo perché non mi interessa nemmeno quello che ha da dire".
> Diciamo che si preclude a priori di essere anche attratto da qualcuno che non pensava.


che te lo dico a fare........continua tu


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo.
> La bellezza piace a tutti, ma io non mi sognerei mai di dire "io con un cesso non ci parlo perché non mi interessa nemmeno quello che ha da dire".
> Diciamo che si preclude a priori di essere anche attratto da qualcuno che non pensava.


guarda che lui le dice queste cose ma quanti e quante lo fanno veramente? non mi sembra che il mondo sia pieno di persone con evidenti problemi di aspetto fisico pieni di amici e relazioni.


Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> guarda che lui le dice queste cose ma quanti e quante lo fanno veramente? non mi sembra che il mondo sia pieno di persone con evidenti problemi di aspetto fisico pieni di amici e relazioni.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ho capito.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> guarda che lui le dice queste cose ma quanti e quante lo fanno veramente? non mi sembra che il mondo sia pieno di persone con evidenti problemi di aspetto fisico pieni di amici e relazioni.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

essere "brutti" è un problema fisico? :unhappy:

Allora il mondo è dei modelli?


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

"problemi di aspetto fisico"

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

no il mondo e' dei poveri e brutti

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


quante sono, in percentuale le donne che non ti considerano se sei brutto?

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> quante sono, in percentuale le donne che non ti considerano se sei brutto?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non lo so ma penso di loro quello che penso di Lds


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> tutti noi abbiamo i nostri problemi e le nostre insicurezze, *pero' tutta questa svalutazione non mi risulta*
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk





LDS ha detto:


> , ora sta con un *poveretto disoccupato, brutto come la morte.*
> 
> Vende oggetti fatti a mano dal sudamerica nel mercatino delle pulci.
> 
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> u
> 
> 
> Ha preferito un *coltivatore di patate disoccupato che ha la terza media*.





LDS ha detto:


> m
> da quello che avevamo a coltivare patate e farsela con *uno che al massimo può portarla al parco* mi sembra veramente un salto gigantesco.
> 
> O io non ci ho capito niente di questa donna ( cosa assai probabile ) o *lei ha fatto un tuffo verso il basso.
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> di tormenti ne ho parecchi.
> 
> 
> *Poi è chiaro che il mio tenore di vita sia superiore a chi fa il mio stesso lavoro a Siena
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> Mi godo quello che ho al momento, e comunque mi ha aiutato enormemente a distaccarmi dalla *coltivatrice di patate.*





LDS ha detto:


> fatti una bella gita in campeggio...
> 
> non è che siamo tutti uguali.
> 
> io il campeggio non lo posso soffrire,





LDS ha detto:


> che sia passata da me al coltivatore di patate è quantomeno ridicolo.





LDS ha detto:


> io non coltivo patate e non mi devo interrogare su come pagare le mie bollette alla fine del mese.





LDS ha detto:


> *quello è già tanto se sa leggere e scrivere in francese, figurati in italiano*.





LDS ha detto:


> i
> 
> non è possibile proprio che io possa avere una relazione con una donna che non sia intelligente e indipendente neppure se fosse miss mondo.
> 
> *ma non posso nemmeno avere una relazione con una cessa, magari sovrappeso*.


...


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so ma penso di loro quello che penso di Lds


devi essere una mosca bianca...

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> "problemi di aspetto fisico"
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda che LDS non parla nemmeno di chi ha problemi di aspetto fisico,  qualunque cosa intenda tu. 
Esempio: lui con me non ci uscirebbe perché sono piccola, brutta e nera. Dove piccola sta per altezza non esagerata. Brutta sta per tratti estetici credo nella norma. Nera sta sulla mancanza di chioma bionda, ma una massa informe corvina.
Non essendo io una modella alta, bionda e fica (cit.) a me non darebbe la possibilità manco di esprimermi perché non gli interessa sapere che cosa dico, solo perché sono cessa per i suoi parametri.
E secondo me ha pure il terrore di avvicinarsi perché guai mai possa avere un briciolo di attrazione... Poi come lo giustifica con l'entourage che frequenta?


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> "problemi di aspetto fisico"
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

proviamo a capirci. Problemi di aspetto fisico rispetto a che cosa? 

Lui parte da un ideale che deve avere le caratteristiche di una modella. Perciò, sì, si rifà ad un ideale oggettivo di bellezza. Coloro che non ne fanno parte, vuoi per bassezza, vuoi perché sono rotondetti, vuoi perché hanno il naso troppo grande ecc. - cioè aspetti messi in relazione al suo ideale - sono dei carciofi e non meritano di ricevere delle attenzioni. Scartati. Plebe. Come se la bellezza fosse la misura di ogni cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ...


dovresti prendere anche i vecchi 3d quando parlava del suo rapporto con la ex e tutti a dirgli di lasciarla, di pensare ad altro, di vivere la sua vita
 ora torna, in parte affrancato da quella donna, certo ancora spinto dal rancore come dimostrano gli estratti che hai postato, ma ha trovato un'altra donna con cui sta bene. e' un evidente passo in avanti rispetto a qualche tempo fa. 
peccato che tutti i commenti non abbiano colto questo ma si siano limitati a criticare la sua mancanza di serenita'. che vuoi fare questo forum abbonda di professoroni

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che LDS non parla nemmeno di chi ha problemi di aspetto fisico,  qualunque cosa intenda tu.
> Esempio: lui con me non ci uscirebbe perché sono piccola, brutta e nera. Dove piccola sta per altezza non esagerata. Brutta sta per tratti estetici credo nella norma. Nera sta sulla mancanza di chioma bionda, ma una massa informe corvina.
> Non essendo io una modella alta, bionda e fica (cit.) a me non darebbe la possibilità manco di esprimermi perché non gli interessa sapere che cosa dico, solo perché sono cessa per i suoi parametri.
> E secondo me ha pure il terrore di avvicinarsi perché guai mai possa avere un briciolo di attrazione... Poi come lo giustifica con l'entourage che frequenta?


Secondo me si vergognerebbe pure di uscire con il 99% delle donne del forum, perché farsi vedere con una al di sotto dello standard che lui considera adeguato lo farebbe scendere di quotazione tra le persone che frequenta.
Non ha capito che il brutto coltivatore di patate con la terza media probabilmente è meglio di lui.
Magari scopa da dio.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> dovresti prendere anche i vecchi 3d quando parlava del suo rapporto con la ex e tutti a dirgli di lasciarla, di pensare ad altro, di vivere la sua vita
> ora torna, in parte affrancato da quella donna, certo ancora spinto dal rancore come dimostrano gli estratti che hai postato, ma ha trovato un'altra donna con cui sta bene. e' un evidente passo in avanti rispetto a qualche tempo fa.
> peccato che tutti i commenti non abbiano colto questo ma si siano limitati a criticare la sua mancanza di serenita'. che vuoi fare questo forum abbonda di professoroni
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Lui è quello che scrive.
In qualsiasi momento.
Perché dovrei andare a prendere il passato quando stiamo ragionando sul presente?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> o no, olimpia, non mi devo giustificare di nessuna preferenza...
> 
> tanto è conclamato e di dominio pubblico che a me le cesse e i termosifoni non piacciono.
> 
> ...


Quoto pure le virgole e gli spazi vuoti.
Sono quasi due anni che frequento questo forum e l'equazione 'bella = idiota' ( col sottinteso 'cesso = persona di valore') è troppo spesso frequente.
E invece c'è da farsene una ragione : una donna bella può tranquillamente essere interessante, colta, in gamba. 
Ma quello che per primo colpisce é la sua bellezza.
E ci sono uomini che, se non colpiti in prima istanza dall'aspetto esteriore, non prendono neanche in considerazione l'idea di accompagnarsi ad una che bella, anzitutto bella, non é.
E non é superficialità, poiché altrimenti si dovrebbe sostenere che un mezzo cesso é automaticamente interessante.
E invece no.
Una può essere un mezzo cesso ed essere senza particolari qualità.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> proviamo a capirci. Problemi di aspetto fisico rispetto a che cosa?
> 
> ...


cominciamo a dire che l'ideale e' un  suo ideale di bellezza, non puo' essere altrimenti. mi limito comunque a constatare quello che e' il normale andamento dei rapporti umani, sai che succede pero'? che a parole tutti aborrono un certo tipo di comportamento, salvo poi applicarlo in ogni situazione

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto pure le virgole e gli spazi vuoti.
> Sono quasi due anni che frequento questo forum e l'equazione 'bella = idiota' ( col sottinteso 'cesso = persona di valore') è troppo spesso frequente.
> E invece c'è da farsene una ragione : una donna bella può tranquillamente essere interessante, colta, in gamba.
> Ma quello che per primo colpisce é la sua bellezza.
> ...


Ma cazzo!!! 
Con il cesso però ci dovrai pure parlare per asserire che non è interessante come persona!!


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto pure le virgole e gli spazi vuoti.
> Sono quasi due anni che frequento questo forum e l'equazione 'bella = idiota' ( col sottinteso 'cesso = persona di valore') è troppo spesso frequente.
> E invece c'è da farsene una ragione : una donna bella può tranquillamente essere interessante, colta, in gamba.
> Ma quello che per primo colpisce é la sua bellezza.
> ...


eppure con questo discorso sebbene  del tutto ovvio e naturale, per quanto mi riguarda, sembri un marziano su questo forum.....

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2016)

*..*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzo!!!
> Con il cesso però ci dovrai pure parlare per asserire che non è interessante come persona!!


Coi i cessi dalle mie parti in genere ci si parla col culo..


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzo!!!
> Con il cesso però ci dovrai pure parlare per asserire che non è interessante come persona!!


non ti frega se e' interessante, almeno mediamente succede cosi'.
purtroppo le stesse parole dette da due persone diverse non hanno mai lo stesso effetto

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> dovresti prendere anche i vecchi 3d quando parlava del suo rapporto con la ex e tutti a dirgli di lasciarla, di pensare ad altro, di vivere la sua vita
> ora torna, in parte affrancato da quella donna, certo ancora spinto dal rancore come dimostrano gli estratti che hai postato, ma ha trovato un'altra donna con cui sta bene. e' un evidente passo in avanti rispetto a qualche tempo fa.
> peccato che tutti i commenti non abbiano colto questo ma si siano limitati a criticare la sua mancanza di serenita'. che vuoi fare questo forum abbonda di professoroni
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

presente. Professoressa degli sfigati e con problemi di aspetti fisici ... 


Il thread s'intitola serenità. Ma esprime tanto rancore. Farlo notare, proprio con ciò che ha postato Dany, mi sembra completamente in tema. Visto che così tanto sereno non è. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non ti frega se e' interessante, almeno mediamente succede cosi'.
> purtroppo le stesse parole dette da due persone diverse non hanno mai lo stesso effetto
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mah.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> proviamo a capirci. Problemi di aspetto fisico rispetto a che cosa?
> 
> ...


Non é la misura di ogni cosa ma é la PRIMA cosa che ci colpisce quando vediamo una persona per la prima volta. Poi, eventualmente, si passa al resto.
E se c'è chi dà priorità all'aspetto esteriore non é detto che sia una persona superficiale.
Magari é semplicemente uno che ama il bello, e che per una serie di motivi può permetterselo.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> presente. Professoressa degli sfigati e con problemi di aspetti fisici ...
> 
> ...


non e' sereno in assoluto ma molto piu' sereno rispetto a prima, perche' comunque ha chiuso un rapporto per lui tossico, io l'ho letta cosi'

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto pure le virgole e gli spazi vuoti.
> Sono quasi due anni che frequento questo forum e l'equazione 'bella = idiota' ( col sottinteso 'cesso = persona di valore') è troppo spesso frequente.
> E invece c'è da farsene una ragione : una donna bella può tranquillamente essere interessante, colta, in gamba.
> Ma quello che per primo colpisce é la sua bellezza.
> ...


Jim.. Io ti quoto in pieno sul concetto

Specifico però che, dato che si parla di serenità, se io vado insieme con una che di professione fa la modella, e mi aspetto che la serenità me la dia la modella, diciamo che come si dice "me le vado un po a cercare.."


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> cominciamo a dire che l'ideale e' un  suo ideale di bellezza, non puo' essere altrimenti. mi limito comunque a constatare quello che e' il normale andamento dei rapporti umani, sai che succede pero'? che a parole tutti aborrono un certo tipo di comportamento, salvo poi applicarlo in ogni situazione
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Tradito, tutti ambiscono alle fighe a 14 anni, poi se sono cessi ripiegano.
Tu hai solo quel che puoi dare, non quel che vuoi.
Tutti vorrebbero la Porsche, poi guidano la Punto.
Il problema è che se guidi la Porsche non ti lamenti se al tagliando ti spennano.
Perché allora sei uno da Punto che ha voluto strafare.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non é la misura di ogni cosa ma é la PRIMA cosa che ci colpisce quando vediamo una persona per la prima volta. Poi, eventualmente, si passa al resto.
> E se c'è chi dà priorità all'aspetto esteriore non é detto che sia una persona superficiale.
> Magari é semplicemente uno che ama il bello, e che per una serie di motivi può permetterselo.



Ciao

ma su questo concordo. 
Il punto è un'altro. 
Perché definire chi non ne fa parte di questo ideale in ogni modo possibile discriminandolo? 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzo!!!
> Con il cesso però ci dovrai pure parlare per asserire che non è interessante come persona!!


Certo.
Ci posso parlare quanto vuoi e trovarla una persona interessantissima.
Potrà diventare la mia migliore amica, la mia confidente, il mio oracolo.
Ma non mi verrà mai in mente di prenderla in considerazione come compagna di vita.
Ognuno ha i suoi parametri, e non é detto che chi ha la bellezza come parametro base sia un deficiente superficiale.
Magari è semplicemente uno che può permettersi di 'scegliere' anche e soprattutto in base a quel requisito.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tradito, tutti ambiscono alle fighe a 14 anni, poi se sono cessi ripiegano.
> Tu hai solo quel che puoi dare, non quel che vuoi.
> Tutti vorrebbero la Porsche, poi guidano la Punto.
> Il problema è che se guidi la Porsche non ti lamenti se al tagliando ti spennano.
> Perché allora sei uno da Punto che ha voluto strafare.


completamente d'accordo, quello che mi fa strano e' che sono tantissimi che a parole trascurano questi aspetti che nella realta' delle cose sono fondamentali. come a dire che questo discorso sul dare e avere non esiste quando e' sugli occhi di tutti che le cose vanno esattamente cosi'. certo ci sono le eccezioni ma mi stupisce siano tutte concentrate in questo forum... 

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ci posso parlare quanto vuoi e trovarla una persona interessantissima.
> Potrà diventare la mia migliore amica, la mia confidente, il mio oracolo.
> Ma non mi verrà mai in mente di prenderla in considerazione come compagna di vita.
> ...


Scritta così sembra il mercato delle vacche.
Uno non "sceglie", al limite ci si sceglie entrambi.
E LDS deve accettare (ma non ci riesce) che come lui è enormemente esigente, lo sia anche l'altra.
Non ci riesce. Ricordo vagamente (correggetemi se sbaglio) un thread in cui se la prendeva con una perché gli era toccato di offrire il pranzo in un ristorante costoso scelto da lei.
Non ti puoi lamentare di questo se tu sei uno che frequenti quel tipo di gente.
Altrimenti te ne vai in pizzeria.
Per questo dico che LDS si sovrastima, perché non riesce a gestire questa sua esigenza senza contraddirsi e senza svalutare gli altri esibendo un rancore che non dovrebbe avere, dato che dichiara di essere felice.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> eppure con questo discorso sebbene  del tutto ovvio e naturale, per quanto mi riguarda, sembri un marziano su questo forum.....
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Forse i marziani sono quelli che sostengono il contrario...non c'è assunto più sfigato di quello secondo il quale uno che ha l'aspetto esteriore come parametro base é automaticamente un decerebrato superficiale..


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Jim.. Io ti quoto in pieno sul concetto
> 
> Specifico però che, dato che si parla di serenità, se io vado insieme con una che di professione fa la modella, e mi aspetto che la serenità me la dia la modella, diciamo che come si dice "me le vado un po a cercare.."


Perchè ?
Guarda che anche i mezzi cessi danno problemi...


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> completamente d'accordo, quello che mi fa strano e' che sono tantissimi che a parole trascurano questi aspetti che nella realta' delle cose sono fondamentali. come a dire che questo discorso sul dare e avere non esiste quando e' sugli occhi di tutti che le cose vanno esattamente cosi'. certo ci sono le eccezioni ma mi stupisce siano tutte concentrate in questo forum...
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

ma io parlo veramente con tutti. Non faccio caso all'aspetto, ma a ciò che mi hanno da dire. 
Poi, se si parla di andare a letto, è vero, sono pignola. Certe caratteristiche ci devono essere ... ma si basano di più su un aspetto caratteriale, che fisico. Ho avuto un uomo con le orecchie a sventola. Ma era di una simpatia e vi era un'attrazione che ti stendeva. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scritta così sembra il mercato delle vacche.
> Uno non "sceglie", al limite ci si sceglie entrambi.
> E LDS deve accettare (ma non ci riesce) che come lui è enormemente esigente, lo sia anche l'altra.
> Non ci riesce. Ricordo vagamente (correggetemi se sbaglio) un thread in cui se la prendeva con una perché gli era toccato di offrire il pranzo in un ristorante costoso scelto da lei.
> ...


Danny, non é il mercato delle vacche ma il mercato della vita.
Più sei attraente, maggiore sarà la tua capacità di attrarre e, quindi, di scegliere.
Ti quoto sul resto, soprattutto in relazione all'esempio del ristorante.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2016)

comunque il tizio per il quale ti ha lasciato potrebbe essere uno di quelli intellettuali affascinanti convertiti al bio , fisico sano colorato dal sole delle vigne ,passione e cultura e progettualità.
altro che vita in quella orrenda accozzaglia di alberghi tipo monopoli di montecarlo


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> completamente d'accordo, quello che mi fa strano e' che sono tantissimi che a parole trascurano questi aspetti che nella realta' delle cose sono fondamentali. come a dire che questo discorso sul dare e avere non esiste quando e' sugli occhi di tutti che le cose vanno esattamente cosi'. certo ci sono le eccezioni ma mi stupisce siano tutte concentrate in questo forum...
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se LDS avesse scritto "Con una che non mi piace non uscirei mai" non credo avrebbe suscitato contestazioni.
Avrebbe espresso una valutazione soggettiva che credo tutti possano condividere.
Ma "Con una cessa..." il concetto diventa quasi oggettivo, perché la bellezza comunque ha dei parametri oggettivi, in cui tutti ci riconosciamo, a differenza dell'attrazione, che varia da persona a persona.
E' una differenza non da poco.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè ?
> Guarda che anche i mezzi cessi danno problemi...


anzi spesso capita che ne danno di piu

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io parlo veramente con tutti. Non faccio caso all'aspetto, ma a ciò che mi hanno da dire.
> Poi, se si parla di andare a letto, è vero, sono pignola. Certe caratteristiche ci devono essere ... ma si basano di più su un aspetto caratteriale, che fisico. Ho avuto un uomo con le orecchie a sventola. Ma era di una simpatia e vi era un'attrazione che ti stendeva.
> ...


si parlava di andare a letto.....

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ci posso parlare quanto vuoi e trovarla una persona interessantissima.
> Potrà diventare la mia migliore amica, la mia confidente, il mio oracolo.
> Ma non mi verrà mai in mente di prenderla in considerazione come compagna di vita.
> ...


A me pare che la chimica non venga presa in considerazione manco alla lontana.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè ?
> Guarda che anche i mezzi cessi danno problemi...


Perché secondo quanto vedo in giro, certi tipi di vita favoriscono maggiore promiscuità e volubilità in genere..

Basta vedere nel mondo dello spettacolo come le coppie e gli amori si aprono e si chiudono a un ritmo assolutamente diverso rispetto al normale.

È il tipi di vita, che in buona parte concorre alla formazione anche emotiva e affettiva

Non lo dico io, ma le statistiche


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se LDS avesse scritto "Con una che non mi piace non uscirei mai" non credo avrebbe suscitato contestazioni.
> Avrebbe espresso una valutazione soggettiva che credo tutti possano condividere.
> Ma "Con una cessa..." il concetto diventa quasi oggettivo, perché la bellezza comunque ha dei parametri oggettivi, in cui tutti ci riconosciamo, a differenza dell'attrazione, che varia da persona a persona.
> E' una differenza non da poco.


sara' .....

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> si parlava di andare a letto.....
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

beh, io capisco il passaggio che non ha interesse neanche ad ascoltare cosa ha da dire una cessa, differentemente. Significa che non si sofferma proprio, neanche per due chiacchiere fatte in croce sul tempo ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che la chimica non venga presa in considerazione manco alla lontana.


ho capito chimica si', estetica no.. si vede che a te piace la scienza e a me l'arte

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> devi essere una mosca bianca...
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Io non credo


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ho capito chimica si', estetica no.. si vede che a te piace la scienza e a me l'arte
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


L'arte piace molto pure a me, ma per quanto arte possa essere deve smuovermi qualcosa che di certo non passa solo dagli occhi.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché secondo quanto vedo in giro, certi tipi di vita favoriscono maggiore promiscuità e volubilità in genere..
> 
> Basta vedere nel mondo dello spettacolo come le coppie e gli amori si aprono e si chiudono a un ritmo assolutamente diverso rispetto al normale.
> 
> ...


certo, hai ragione ma c'e' anche un altro aspetto che  considero: quello delle insicurezze che possono spingerti a ricercare conferme all'esterno

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto pure le virgole e gli spazi vuoti.
> Sono quasi due anni che frequento questo forum e l'equazione 'bella = idiota' ( col sottinteso 'cesso = persona di valore') è troppo spesso frequente.
> E invece c'è da farsene una ragione : una donna bella può tranquillamente essere interessante, colta, in gamba.
> Ma quello che per primo colpisce é la sua bellezza.
> ...


Conosco donne bellissime e molto intelligenti
Io questo equazione non l'ho mai fatta e ci mancherebbe altro
Come credo esistano donne brutte e sceme
Quello che io e [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] stiamo sostenendo è che una brutta (o non perfettamente aderente ai canoni di Lds) può essere una meravigliosa compagna di vita
Gira il discorso anche al maschile ovviamente


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, io capisco il passaggio che non ha interesse neanche ad ascoltare cosa ha da dire una cessa, differentemente. Significa che non si sofferma proprio, neanche per due chiacchiere fatte in croce sul tempo ...
> 
> ...


era sempre in relazione ad una eventuale rapporto sentimentale

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

comunque, se per lui ci vuole la bellezza fisica per smuovergli l'ormone, va benissimo. 
Ma perché svalutare gli altri? Perché questo bisogno di discriminare? 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché secondo quanto vedo in giro, certi tipi di vita favoriscono maggiore promiscuità e volubilità in genere..
> 
> Basta vedere nel mondo dello spettacolo come le coppie e gli amori si aprono e si chiudono a un ritmo assolutamente diverso rispetto al normale.
> 
> ...


A me la vita che mi gira intorno dice che c'è un SACCO di coppie 'normali' che si sfasciano ogni giorno...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, se per lui ci vuole la bellezza fisica per smuovergli l'ormone, va benissimo.
> Ma perché svalutare gli altri? Perché questo bisogno di discriminare?
> ...


Lì sbaglia.
Perché assolutizza.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> sara' .....
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


A me per esempio le ragazze alte non piacciono.
Preferisco le ragazze più basse.
Kylie Minogue in certi video vecchi mi faceva impazzire, per dire.
Più di una Nicole Kidman.
E comunque certe ragazze diversamente belle sono estremamente seducenti più di altre belle.
L'attrazione non segue solo il bello, anzi, a volte lo nega.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tradito, tutti ambiscono alle fighe a 14 anni, poi se sono cessi ripiegano.
> Tu hai solo quel che puoi dare, non quel che vuoi.
> Tutti vorrebbero la Porsche, poi guidano la Punto.
> Il problema è che se guidi la Porsche non ti lamenti se al tagliando ti spennano.
> Perché allora sei uno da Punto che ha voluto strafare.


Non concordo nemmeno su questo
Anche perchè il paragone tra le auto non avendo loro un anima e una personalità non sta in piedi
anche perchè nel caso della Porsche se guidi una Panda ti stai accontendando
io ho sposato un uomo normale, che non ti giri a guardare, non ho mai pensato di essermi accontentata. ho pensato che era quello che volevo sposare.
Per chiarire, la stessa cosa vale per altri tipi di rapporto


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'arte piace molto pure a me, ma per quanto arte possa essere deve smuovermi qualcosa che di certo non passa solo dagli occhi.


e' vero che non passa solo dagli occhi ma essi hanno pure il loro peso, o no?

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A me per esempio le ragazze alte non piacciono.
> Preferisco le ragazze più basse.
> Kylie Minogue in certi video vecchi mi faceva impazzire, per dire.
> Più di una Nicole Kidman.
> ...


anche su questo sono d'accordo ma non contrasta con quello che ha scritto lds, e' evidente che quando parla di ragazza bella sottintende "per lui"

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> e' vero che non passa solo dagli occhi ma essi hanno pure il loro peso, o no?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Gli occhi hanno il ruolo fondamentale.

Ma l'arte non deve essere bella. Quella è decorazione. Deve dare. Magari anche attraverso la bellezza. Ma non necessariamente.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> e' vero che non passa solo dagli occhi ma essi hanno pure il loro peso, o no?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Relativo. 
Per alcuni è più importante per altri meno, ma trovo vomitevole dire "con una cessa non ci esco perché non mi interessa a priori sapere cosa pensa"
Come se una persona non bellissima non fosse degna di pensare.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non concordo nemmeno su questo
> Anche perchè il paragone tra le auto non avendo loro un anima e una personalità non sta in piedi


il problema non e' se tu concordi o no, ma se riconosci che queste cose avvengono  

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lì sbaglia.
> Perché assolutizza.



Ciao

credo, che sia questo il punto maggiore che dia realmente fastidio. 
I termini che usa, sono pesanti e dispregiativi al massimo. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia questo il punto maggiore che dia realmente fastidio.
> I termini che usa, sono pesanti e dispregiativi al massimo.
> ...


Certo.
Dà però fastidio - a me, almeno - l'equazione che aleggia qui ogni tanto.
"Attratto dalla bellezza fisica = superficiale."
Ma manco per sogno.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io parlo veramente con tutti. Non faccio caso all'aspetto, ma a ciò che mi hanno da dire.
> Poi, se si parla di andare a letto, è vero, sono pignola. Certe caratteristiche ci devono essere ... ma si basano di più su un aspetto caratteriale, che fisico. Ho avuto un uomo con le orecchie a sventola. Ma era di una simpatia e vi era un'attrazione che ti stendeva.
> ...


verde


Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che la chimica non venga presa in considerazione manco alla lontana.


:up:


Nicka ha detto:


> L'arte piace molto pure a me, ma per quanto arte possa essere deve smuovermi qualcosa che di certo non passa solo dagli occhi.


:up::up:


Tradito? ha detto:


> il problema non e' se tu concordi o no, ma se riconosci che queste cose avvengono
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Certo che avvengono. Lds ne è la prova



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Dà però fastidio - a me, almeno - l'equazione che aleggia qui ogni tanto.
> "Attratto dalla bellezza fisica = superficiale."
> Ma manco per sogno.


Se quello è il primo parametro si. Se senza quel parametro non vai oltre, si.
Se poi insieme a mille cose che riguardano personalita, carattere, carisma c'è anche la bellezza nessuno ci sputa sopra


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Dà però fastidio - a me, almeno - l'equazione che aleggia qui ogni tanto.
> "Attratto dalla bellezza fisica = superficiale."
> Ma manco per sogno.


A me invece dà fastido l'equazione "brutta=indegna" e quindi?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me invece dà fastido l'equazione "brutta=indegna" e quindi?


Quindi siamo d'accordo e chi lo pensa é indegno lui.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Dà però fastidio - a me, almeno - l'equazione che aleggia qui ogni tanto.
> "Attratto dalla bellezza fisica = superficiale."
> Ma manco per sogno.



Ciao

credo che si faccia un po' di confusione. 

Personalmente non riesco a dire se una persona mi piace fisicamente, solo guardandolo. Non mi scatta l'ormone, non mi scatta l'immaginazione, non mi scatta la fantasia ... è un'immagine di una persona e basta. Solo se ci sono cose marcanti, riesco a dire ciò mi piace e ciò meno. Ma rimane una cosa così. 

Ho realmente bisogno di conoscerlo. Perché attribuisco poi alle mani, allo sguardo, al volto, al torace, a tutto ... un suo collegamento con ciò che è. Ed è poi l'insieme che fa la bellezza di una persona. La sola linea fisica, non mi dice un gran che. Nè brutto né bello. Non ha sapore. Spesso è proprio la sua personalità che mi fa decidere se è bello da morire. Non so se mi spiego. Tutto l'aspetto fisico cambia. Assume significato. Assume attrazione. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo che si faccia un po' di confusione.
> 
> ...


Bene.
Ma per molti il primo step é quello, é cioè presupposto essenziale per un gradimento più generale che si estende anche ad altri aspetti.
Oppure può portare anche a nulla, se cioè ad un primo impatto visivo gradevole non scatta successivamente alcunché.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo che si faccia un po' di confusione.
> 
> ...


Sienne e le altre: la contrapposizione qui mi sembra sia più tra maschi e femmine, nella loro visione dell'attrazione.
Da uomo, ti posso dire che la sessualità maschile è molto visiva.
Non concordo con LDS quando ne fa una questione oggettiva, almeno nell'uso delle parole: quel che piace a lui può non piacere a me e viceversa, quel che lui trova "cessa" a me può far ribollire gli ormoni. 
Ma noi guardiamo il corpo di una donna, ne siamo attratti, lo vediamo come prima cosa, prima di tutto il resto, ci fa piacere anche aspetti del carattere di quella donna che non tollereremo in altre, insomma, primeggia.
Questo però non vuol dire che una donna di 120 chili non possa esercitare una fortissima attrazione su alcuni uomini: l'attrazione è soggettiva.
Ma l'attrazione è diversa dal "mostrare" la propria donna agli altri per definire il propri valore.
L'attrazione la vivo io e me ne frego se la mia donna è alta 1,55, perché a me se fa salire gli ormoni quando la vedo spogliarsi... per me questo solo conta.
LDS dà l'impressione che questo non gli basti.
Ma è solo un'impressione, forse. Certo che una donna si accorge della differenza, se è lì per fare la bella statuina o se c'è veramente attenzione e valutazione della persona alla base.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.
> Ma per molti il primo step é quello, é cioè presupposto essenziale per un gradimento più generale che si estende anche ad altri aspetti.
> Oppure può portare anche a nulla, se cioè ad un primo impatto visivo gradevole non scatta successivamente alcunché.



Ciao

questo, non lo ho mai negato. Certo che è un primo passo. 
Credo solamente, che se al primo passo dai il valore 80, per il resto rimangono 20 ... 
È il modo di proporzionare che sconcerta, dando maggior peso all'aspetto. 


sienne


----------



## patroclo (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque io la donna la voglio
> 1) Figa
> 2) Porca ma solo con me
> 3) Non più vecchia di 19 anni
> ...


... allora io la voglio:
- strafiga..... ovvio
- culo sodo ma sufficentemente corposo
- occhi luccicanti
- con simpatiche manigliette dell'ammmore
- intelligente, che riesca a discutere al mio livello ma che poi mi dia sempre ragione.
- ricca, sicuramente mi sarebbe molto grata se le dessi la possibilità di dividere la sua ricchezza con me
- che cammini disinvoltamente anche su un tacco 12
- porca oltre ogni limite, ma solo con me
- almeno 1,70 ( coi tacchi al massimo 1.77)
- indipendente, nel senso che se voglio stare da solo non si metta a frignare
- depilata, le preferisco così
- profumata, di vaniglia sarebbe il massimo ( like e cremcaramel) ... ma non tutti i giorni se no mi snoia
......naturalmente ogni punto è fondamentale


----------



## Foglia (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.
> Ma per molti il primo step é quello, é cioè presupposto essenziale per un gradimento più generale che si estende anche ad altri aspetti.
> Oppure può portare anche a nulla, se cioè ad un primo impatto visivo gradevole non scatta successivamente alcunché.



Non credo però che fossero in discussione i parametri personali. Che uno ben può volere che al suo fianco ci sia una persona bella, intelligente e ricca.

E ci mancherebbe che uno non lo possa volere! Tanto il rischio di star solo tutta la vita sarà suo 

A me quello che ha colpito è la DESCRIZIONE fatta da [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION]: quasi si parlasse di cose, e non di persone.
Cioè.... i requisiti che posso andare cercando in una persona potrebbero essere anche più selettivi di quelli elencati da LDS, e ci mancherebbe che terzi debbano mettersi a sindacare cosa piace a me, a LDS o a chi per noi.... 
Il problema sorge quando si considera meno di zero ciò che non risponde ai propri criteri.....

Quasi che il coltivar patate, lo stare con uno brutto non rifletta il proprio essere e quindi non dovrebbe riflettere neppure quello degli altri.


Comunque LDS sappia che i miei criteri sono inarrivabili.
E non mi stancherò mai di ribadire che sono cessa fuori e cessa dentro


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non credo però che fossero in discussione i parametri personali. Che uno ben può volere che al suo fianco ci sia una persona bella, intelligente e ricca.
> 
> E ci mancherebbe che uno non lo possa volere! Tanto il rischio di star solo tutta la vita sarà suo
> 
> ...


Perfetto:up:


----------



## Tessa (17 Giugno 2016)

Cambio tema e mi rivilgo agli uomini che hanno scritto. 
Ma siete sicuri che sia scontato desiderare di accompagnarsi ad una donna ricca o indipendente economicamente?
Credo che sia piu' diffuso il sentire maschile di voler avere il controllo. E quindi di esercitarlo anche restando la parte forte economicamente. 
E poi ricca quanto? Indipendente quanto? Se molto piu' ricca di voi o con una professione piu' remunerativa della vostra, sareste sicuri di saper reggere le possibili frustrazioni che ne deriverebbero?


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cambio tema e mi rivilgo agli uomini che hanno scritto.
> Ma siete sicuri che sia scontato desiderare di accompagnarsi ad una donna ricca o indipendente economicamente?
> Credo che sia piu' diffuso il sentire maschile di voler avere il controllo. E quindi di esercitarlo anche restando la parte forte economicamente.
> E poi ricca quanto? Indipendente quanto? Se molto piu' ricca di voi o con una professione piu' remunerativa della vostra, sareste sicuri di saper reggere le possibili frustrazioni che ne deriverebbero?


Credo che LDS voglia evitare donne attratte solo dalla sua buona situazione economica, e non riuscendo a distinguerle a priori (non credo sia facile) metta dei paletti.
Non credo intendesse più ricca di lui. Sicuramente non una dipendente da lui economicamente.


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> indipendente significa che si avvicini alle mie entrate.
> io non mantengo nessuno e non pago per nessuno.
> 
> indipendente, intelligente e bella sono al posto 1-2-3 ma sono veramente necessarie.
> ...


aderenza al tuo stile di vita s'intende che questa donna consideri importanti le cose che consideri importanti tu.   e non dire che la bellezza non stia al primo posto, perchè se poi scrivi che con una cozza manco ci parli, vuol dire che prima valuti se una donna rispetta i tuoi parametri estetici e solo dopo parlandoci ne deduci che sia anche "intelligente".

sul fatto che non vuoi mantenerla beh questo invece cozza parecchio con l'ambiente in cui vivi e lavori.  dovresti aver chiaro che lì dove stai la fetta di donne che cercano il pollo da cui farsi sposare e mantenere sia preponderante.

Devi far legna fuori dal bosco, come diceva una mia amica, se vuoi la pianta giusta.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Tessa ha detto:


> Cambio tema e mi rivilgo agli uomini che hanno scritto.
> Ma siete sicuri che sia scontato desiderare di accompagnarsi ad una donna ricca o indipendente economicamente?
> Credo che sia piu' diffuso il sentire maschile di voler avere il controllo. E quindi di esercitarlo anche restando la parte forte economicamente.
> E poi ricca quanto? Indipendente quanto? Se molto piu' ricca di voi o con una professione piu' remunerativa della vostra, sareste sicuri di saper reggere le possibili frustrazioni che ne deriverebbero?


Si Tessa..
Per quel che può essere il mio punto di vista si.

Mi sarebbe inconcepibile stare in una relazione in cui affido alla mia carta di credito le qualità che dovrebbero convincere l altra a restarmi accanto.


----------



## Tessa (17 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si Tessa..
> Per quel che può essere il mio punto di vista si.
> 
> Mi sarebbe inconcepibile stare in una relazione in cui affido alla mia carta di credito le qualità che dovrebbero convincere l altra a restarmi accanto.


Bene.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no. Lui dice davvero bella/cessa.
> Non gliene frega nulla se gli piace o meno.
> Secondo me se inizia a provare un minimo di attrazione per una gabinetta gli piglia un colpo e fa l'insano gesto.
> Dice che con una cessa non ci parla nemmeno perché non gliene frega un cazzo di quello che ha da dire.
> E io gli auguro di innamorarsi di una cessa magistrale e che questa gli risponda pure "sei troppo stupido per me, non vai bene nemmeno per chiavare".


Non solo la cessa risponderebbe così  secondo me in coppia è un tipo molto taciturno...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che LDS voglia evitare donne *attratte solo dalla sua buona situazione economica, *e non riuscendo a distinguerle a priori (non credo sia facile) metta dei paletti.
> Non credo intendesse più ricca di lui. Sicuramente non una dipendente da lui economicamente.


no, non vuole pagare per loro, punto.
poi immagino che per indipendente si intenda anche una persona forte e sicura di sé capace di sbrigarsela in ogni situazione


----------



## Foglia (17 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non vuole pagare per loro, punto.
> poi immagino che per indipendente *si intenda anche una persona forte e sicura di sé capace di sbrigarsela in ogni situazione*


Si, ma nel caso specifico, per come è stato scritto, credo voglia più qualcosa per sé.... qualcosa tipo zero impegni, comunque li si veda 

Curioso che abbia detto che la sua ex, CON LUI, sarebbe stata a bordo piscina......


----------



## Foglia (17 Giugno 2016)

*.... insomma.....*

.... certi uomini (ed anche certe donne, seppur bisogna ammettere in misura minore) credono di avere il potere di trasformare le donne in regine.....

:mexican:


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, ma nel caso specifico, per come è stato scritto, credo voglia più qualcosa per sé.... qualcosa tipo zero impegni, comunque li si veda
> 
> *Curioso che abbia detto che la sua ex, CON LUI, sarebbe stata a bordo piscina*......


Sì, l'avevo notato anch'io.
In effetti cerca sempre una donna che gli dia valore.
Che sia indipendente in maniera che non lo cerchi per i suoi soldi, ma che allo stesso tempo lui possa gratificare dandole uno stile di vita elevato.


----------



## patroclo (17 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cambio tema e mi rivilgo agli uomini che hanno scritto.
> Ma siete sicuri che sia scontato desiderare di accompagnarsi ad una donna ricca o indipendente economicamente?
> Credo che sia piu' diffuso il sentire maschile di voler avere il controllo. E quindi di esercitarlo anche restando la parte forte economicamente.
> E poi ricca quanto? Indipendente quanto? Se molto piu' ricca di voi o con una professione piu' remunerativa della vostra, sareste sicuri di saper reggere le possibili frustrazioni che ne deriverebbero?


L'idipendenza economica è fondamentale ( più per una questione di autostima), poi se avessi una donna con la casa al mare mi farei ospitare volentieri, se volesse andare in patagonia con me ( cosa che al momento non posso permettermi) accetterei con qualche scrupolo ma non più di tanto.
Semplicemente perchè vedo la cosa potenzialmente reciproca.
Mia moglie, negli ultimi tempi, guadagnava più di me.... mi dispiaceva esclusivamente perchè se avessi guadagnato altrettanto avrei potuto offrire più occasioni alla famiglia, quelle occasioni che si hanno solo coi soldi.
Sul lavoro.... ho scoperto che ci sono cose più importanti. Mi piace quello che faccio e riconosco sempre i meriti altrui.


----------



## Foglia (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, l'avevo notato anch'io.
> In effetti cerca sempre una donna che gli dia valore.
> Che sia indipendente in maniera che non lo cerchi per i suoi soldi, ma che allo stesso tempo lui possa gratificare dandole uno stile di vita elevato.



Mah... gli auguro di trovare quella serenità che ostenta ma che evidentemente gli manca.
Come manca a me. E a tanti.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sienne e le altre: la contrapposizione qui mi sembra sia più tra maschi e femmine, nella loro visione dell'attrazione.
> Da uomo, ti posso dire che la sessualità maschile è molto visiva.
> Non concordo con LDS quando ne fa una questione oggettiva, almeno nell'uso delle parole: quel che piace a lui può non piacere a me e viceversa, quel che lui trova "cessa" a me può far ribollire gli ormoni.
> Ma noi guardiamo il corpo di una donna, ne siamo attratti, lo vediamo come prima cosa, prima di tutto il resto, ci fa piacere anche aspetti del carattere di quella donna che non tollereremo in altre, insomma, primeggia.
> ...


Ok dopo questo so che sono un uomo.  

L'altro giorno quando ho visto mister perfezione, non è che non ci avrei passato una notte, o anche due. E purtroppo oltre a dirmi che era tedesco, e non poteva essermi d'aiuto, non ha fatto. Eppure a me è partito l'ormone. Boh.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non solo la cessa risponderebbe così  secondo me in coppia è un tipo molto taciturno...


Secondo me invece parla troppo...e di stronzate...:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... gli auguro di trovare quella serenità che ostenta ma che evidentemente gli manca.
> Come manca a me. E a tanti.



Ma cosa dici...manca a pochi reietti.

Tra l'altro il sottoscritto è il campione di serenità a.a. 2015/2016.    :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me invece parla troppo...e di stronzate...:rotfl:


Quindi sono ragazze che si mettono alla prova? Del tipo "vediamo quante stronzate riesco a sopportare?" :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici...manca a pochi reietti.
> 
> Tra l'altro il sottoscritto è il campione di serenità a.a. 2015/2016.    :carneval:


Tu lo dici per ridere di avere vinto il campionato. sia pur amaramente.
Ma sai quanti ostentano cio' di cui sono carenti? E potrei fare esempi a trilioni, e.... Chissà quante volte lo faccio pure io...


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ok dopo questo so che sono un uomo.
> 
> L'altro giorno quando ho visto mister perfezione, non è che non ci avrei passato una notte, o anche due. E purtroppo oltre a dirmi che era tedesco, e non poteva essermi d'aiuto, non ha fatto. Eppure a me è partito l'ormone. Boh.



Mica ho detto che le donne non vedono.
Diciamo che tante donne qui e anche nel reale non mettono in primo piano l'aspetto visivo.
Almeno così dicono.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che le donne non vedono.
> Diciamo che tante donne qui e anche nel reale non mettono in primo piano l'aspetto visivo.
> Almeno così dicono.


Non è "così dicono". 
Io mi sono infrattata con dei cessi mica da ridere, ma mi facevano sangue e mi trovavo bene.
Detto ciò uno come LDS direbbe che è normale visto che sono una cessa anche io. 
Peccato che ne abbia avuti anche di decisamente fighi.


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu lo dici per ridere di avere vinto il campionato. sia pur amaramente.
> Ma sai quanti ostentano cio' di cui sono carenti? E potrei fare esempi a trilioni, e.... Chissà quante volte lo faccio pure io...


Si tratta di ragionare in un certo modo...è indubbio che calcare la mano su determinate sfumature sia indice di ben precisi timori.

Poi ognuno gestisce queste carenze a modo suo.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è "così dicono".
> Io mi sono infrattata con dei cessi mica da ridere, *ma mi facevano sangue* e mi trovavo bene.
> Detto ciò uno come LDS direbbe che è normale visto che sono una cessa anche io.
> Peccato che ne abbia avuti anche di decisamente fighi.


Ti attraevano.
La discriminante è sempre quella.
Cesso o figo... che ci importa?
Ci deve piacere.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2016)

una certa struttura di base può avere il suo peso poi è difficile parlare davvero di aspetto fisico slegato all'intelligenza, ad esempio.
dai gesti,allo sguardo , alle movenze e ai sorrisi il tutto parte dalla "regia cranica".se sei imbecille avrai uno sguardo imbecille , senza quella luce che l'intelligenza illumina


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti attraevano.
> La discriminante è sempre quella.
> Cesso o figo... che ci importa?
> Ci deve piacere.


E che stiamo dicendo da ore, da giorni, da anni?
È LDS che non fa la distinzione e secondo me non la fa perché se si trova a provare attrazione per una cessa gli piglia malissimo.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Tu lo dici per ridere di avere vinto il campionato. sia pur amaramente.
> Ma sai quanti ostentano cio' di cui sono carenti? E potrei fare esempi a trilioni, e.... Chissà quante volte lo faccio pure io...


Si..
È il classico modo con cui ci si "presenta" affaticandoci a richiedere di venire catalogati dall interlocutore nel modo che troviamo più rassicurante, o che immaginiamo ci possa aprire certe opportunità..


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è "così dicono".
> Io mi sono infrattata con dei cessi mica da ridere, ma mi facevano sangue e mi trovavo bene.
> Detto ciò uno come LDS direbbe che è normale visto che sono una cessa anche io.
> Peccato che ne abbia avuti anche di decisamente fighi.



BELLE O BRUTTE ME LE SON FATTE TUTTE.

Diceva un saggio amico...    :cincin:



Sono stato con un paio di mezze cozze anche io...ma che devo dire: mi attiravano, ero infoiato e loro più di me. 

Mi piacevano proprio ora che ci penso...che vor dì dottorè? Si cura?   :condom:


----------



## Alessandra (17 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ok dopo questo so che sono un uomo.
> 
> L'altro giorno quando ho visto mister perfezione, non è che non ci avrei passato una notte, o anche due. E purtroppo oltre a dirmi che era tedesco, e non poteva essermi d'aiuto, non ha fatto. Eppure a me è partito l'ormone. Boh.


Ahaha quoto!  Allora sono un uomo anche io.
La bellezza piace anche a me, e la noto pure!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> BELLE O BRUTTE ME LE SON FATTE TUTTE.
> 
> Diceva un saggio amico...    :cincin:
> 
> ...


Non c'è rimedio, mi spiace...:unhappy:


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che stiamo dicendo da ore, da giorni, da anni?
> È LDS che non fa la distinzione e secondo me non la fa perché se si trova a provare attrazione per una cessa gli piglia malissimo.


Infatti lo stiamo dicendo tutti.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

E comunque...

[video=youtube;tp1c-WkL7Ss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp1c-WkL7Ss[/video]


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Angolo letterario:
Margaret Mazzantini - Non ti muovere.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Angolo letterario:
> Margaret Mazzantini - Non ti muovere.


Mi ha uccisa.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Angolo bis:
Ugo Tarchetti - Fosca


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Angolo letterario:
> Margaret Mazzantini - Non ti muovere.


c'è un discorso di calore umano, accoglienza, fragilità


----------



## marietto (17 Giugno 2016)

[video=youtube_share;7xYnRfIfHt0]https://youtu.be/7xYnRfIfHt0[/video]


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che le donne non vedono.
> Diciamo che tante donne qui e anche nel reale non mettono in primo piano l'aspetto visivo.
> Almeno così dicono.


Non è metterlo in primo piano, è proprio che non "funziono" se non c'è *anche *quello!



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ahaha quoto!  Allora sono un uomo anche io.
> La bellezza piace anche a me, e la noto pure!


:up: Menomale, stavo per controllarmi "sotto"! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi sa che sarebbe interessante far un'uscita insieme! Quando vieni in Italia o Germania?


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *Non è metterlo in primo piano, è proprio che non "funziono" se non c'è anche quello!
> *


Del resto l'ho sempre pensato anch'io. Eppure in tanti post non tuoi quest'evidenza non traspare.
Quindi ipotizzo ci siano diversi piani di attrazione per una donna, che per un uomo si semplificano maggiormente.
Almeno da quello che ho letto in questo thread.
Altrimenti come spiegare certi distinguo che sono stati fatti?


----------



## LDS (17 Giugno 2016)

cristo...ma ci sono quindicimila commenti......

ne ho letti la maggior parte.


facciamo un paio di premesse.

Ci sta la gente ipocrita ( normalmente poi cessa ) che dice che la bellezza non è tutto, che ci sono altre cose, ecc...
tutto verissimo.

ma al primo stra cazzo di approccio tu non lo sai chi hai davanti e se è una cozza o un scorfano, bè, io non ho nessuna voglia di approfondire.

Parliamoci chiaro, se devo spogliare una cessa non mi si rizza nemmeno, oltre al fatto che non mi sono mai trovato nella situazione perchè non ne vedo proprio l'utilità.

Magari scoperà pure da dio la cessa, ma non è che una donna molto bella non sappia come fare.

Per quanto riguarda invece la mia superficialità, chiamatela come volete, a me non interessa.
Io con una cessa non ci esco perchè non mi attizza, non mi attrae e non ci trovo niente di interessante.

Ognuno ha i suoi gusti per carità,e se a voi piacciono i termosifoni, ben vengano, del resto tutti hanno il sacrosanto diritto di stare in coppia.


Per quanto riguarda il coltivatore di patate che scopa meglio di me, non lo so, può pure essere, non si è mai lamentata nessuna con me, poi magari me le dicono dietro, e non lo so.
ma ho abbastanza autostima e confidenza nei miei mezzi.

Non sono mr mondo, perchè non sono alto 1.80, ma non sono ciccio nemmeno, faccio la mia palestra, corro, mi tengo in forma, e non mi manca niente.
Intorno a me ho sempre avuto da parecchi anni a questa parte delle donne solo molto belle, perciò nemmeno un cesso devo essere.

Di partiti migliori di me ce ne sono a migliaia, ma di peggiori ce ne sono a miliardi.

E si, sono arrogante, presuntuoso, spocchioso, superficiale e tutto quello che volete.

Ad ogni modo se con l'attuale non dovesse funzionare, cosa probabile, visto che abbiamo 10 anni di differenza e prima o poi si stuferà.

Non è un problema, ce ne saranno altre.

magari la prossima sarà una dottoressa in fisica nucleare occhialuta, lentigginosa, grassa e pure senza tette.

la reputo anti probabile, ma non si sa mai.

posso sempre prendere una botta in testa la mattina quando esco dal letto.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Sei uno dei pochi che mi fa venire i 5 minuti...sul serio.


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

lsd ma a te le donne interessano solo per scopare?


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ha uccisa.


io penso che sia difficile trovare un altro libro
che mi abbia fatto stare tanto male
anche se con "zorro" sempre della mazzantini
ci sono andata vicino
madonna che ansia


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma a te le donne interessano solo per scopare?


E per bere. Vini da 860 € in su preferibilmente.


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E per bere. Vini da 860 € in su preferibilmente.


e allora diciamo che il suo ragionamento ha pure senso


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2016)

al discorso di libertà manca solo il *per me o una che non mi piace al posto *di cessa e basta e poi dice cose condivisibili.


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> al discorso di libertà manca solo il *per me o una che non mi piace al posto *di cessa e basta e poi dice cose condivisibili.


diciamo che non ha un vocabolario politicamente corretto
però se a lui le donne interessano solo per portarsele a letto
ovvio che vada a cercare quelle che per lui sono bone
spero che abbia migliori argomenti di conversazione
perché sennò mi chiedo davvero come faccia a rimorchiare


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> diciamo che non ha un vocabolario politicamente corretto
> però se a lui le donne interessano solo per portarsele a letto
> ovvio che vada a cercare quelle che per lui sono bone
> *spero che abbia migliori argomenti di conversazione*
> perché sennò mi chiedo davvero come faccia a rimorchiare


sì, quello pure per andare a letto


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, quello pure per andare a letto


e si vede che trova gente che si accontenta :rotfl:


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> al discorso di libertà manca solo il *per me o una che non mi piace al posto *di cessa e basta e poi dice cose condivisibili.


Sì.


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> cristo...ma ci sono quindicimila commenti......
> 
> ne ho letti la maggior parte.
> 
> ...


sai potrebbe capitare che una donna entri nella tua vita poco alla volta,che vi conosciate non con lo scopo diretto di una relazione ma per altri motivi e che quindi tu non  la consideri nemmeno come possibile partner,però col tempo senza volerlo si sviluppi empatia,per una passione comune,per dei modi di vedere le cose,per dei gesti,è un processo lungo,ma se prende piede tutti i tuoi parametri non conteranno più nulla,ci sarà solo quello che lei è veramente per te e conoscere una persona in questo modo credo sia il massimo perchè la vedi davvero per quella che è,senza condizionamenti senza maschere perchè non c'è la pressione dell'appuntamento e del fare bella figura


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> sai potrebbe capitare che una donna entri nella tua vita poco alla volta,che vi conosciate non con lo scopo diretto di una relazione ma per altri motivi e che quindi tu non  la consideri nemmeno come possibile partner,però col tempo senza volerlo si sviluppi empatia,per una passione comune,per dei modi di vedere le cose,per dei gesti,è un processo lungo,ma se prende piede tutti i tuoi parametri non conteranno più nulla,ci sarà solo quello che lei è veramente per te e conoscere una persona in questo modo credo sia il massimo perchè la vedi davvero per quella che è,senza condizionamenti senza maschere perchè non c'è la pressione dell'appuntamento e del fare bella figura


Benny sposami!!!


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benny sposami!!!


guarda che parlava con lsd
mica ha detto che potrebbe succedere a lui


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> guarda che parlava con lsd
> mica ha detto che potrebbe succedere a lui


Io e Benny siamo due romanticoni!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io e Benny siamo due romanticoni!!! :rotfl:


ah ma pure io...


----------



## Alessandra (17 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> lsd ma a te le donne interessano solo per scopare?


Ma no 
Io e   [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION]  ci siamo anche conosciuti quando vivevamo nella stessa città.  E' anche un ragazzo sensibile....forse sul forum traspare altro e il modo in cui si esprime a volte ("cessa"....quoto   [MENTION=2743]Minerva[/MENTION] ) magari non aiuta 


Anche secondo me non dice niente di strano. 
A primo colpo ci colpisce l'avvenenza. 
Diverso il discorso di Bender. ...ma quando stai poco nei posti e non hai tempo di farti il giro e conoscere le persone. ...tutto si gioca sul primo impatto visivo


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2016)

biri ha detto:


> guarda che parlava con lsd
> mica ha detto che potrebbe succedere a lui


vorrei ricapitasse di nuovo,ma sto perdendo le speranze,comunque lo auguro di cuore anche a lui,potrebbe fargli cambiare totalmente il modo di vedere le cose


----------



## Biri (17 Giugno 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei ricapitasse di nuovo,ma sto perdendo le speranze,comunque lo auguro di cuore anche a lui,potrebbe fargli cambiare totalmente il modo di vedere le cose


certe cose capitano quando meno te lo aspetti


----------



## Spot (17 Giugno 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> sai potrebbe capitare che una donna entri nella tua vita poco alla volta,che vi conosciate non con lo scopo diretto di una relazione ma per altri motivi e che quindi tu non  la consideri nemmeno come possibile partner,però col tempo senza volerlo si sviluppi empatia,per una passione comune,per dei modi di vedere le cose,per dei gesti,è un processo lungo,ma se prende piede tutti i tuoi parametri non conteranno più nulla,ci sarà solo quello che lei è veramente per te e conoscere una persona in questo modo credo sia il massimo perchè la vedi davvero per quella che è,senza condizionamenti senza maschere perchè non c'è la pressione dell'appuntamento e del fare bella figura


Questo sarebbe il corso delle cose ottimale... negli amori ma anche negli affetti in generale.
Ma mi pare cosa molto molto rara


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei uno dei pochi che mi fa venire i 5 minuti...sul serio.


Solo? Prova ad avere anche a casa un figlio maschio e mentre lo leggi pensi "speriamo non cresca così, speriamo non cresca così, speriamo non cresca così......"


biri ha detto:


> lsd ma a te le donne interessano solo per scopare?


Perchè ci si fa altro con le donne? 


Bender ha detto:


> sai potrebbe capitare che una donna entri nella tua vita poco alla volta,che vi conosciate non con lo scopo diretto di una relazione ma per altri motivi e che quindi tu non  la consideri nemmeno come possibile partner,però col tempo senza volerlo si sviluppi empatia,per una passione comune,per dei modi di vedere le cose,per dei gesti,è un processo lungo,ma se prende piede tutti i tuoi parametri non conteranno più nulla,ci sarà solo quello che lei è veramente per te e conoscere una persona in questo modo credo sia il massimo perchè la vedi davvero per quella che è,senza condizionamenti senza maschere perchè non c'è la pressione dell'appuntamento e del fare bella figura


Quoto e verde


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> cristo...ma ci sono quindicimila commenti......
> 
> ne ho letti la maggior parte.
> 
> ...



Ciao

il tuo discorso non è errato, di principio. 
Il punto è il modo che etichetti, disprezzando, chi non fa parte dei tuoi ideali. Modo di vedere le cose. 

È come se tu avessi bisogno di affermare una tua superiorità verso altri, che forse sta nel fatto che in realtà è una rivalsa di un tuo senso di inferiorità. Tento di dire che, ogni cosa in un modo o nell'altro ha un rapporto con se stessi. Quindi anche lo sminuire o disprezzare gli altri viene fatto per trarne un beneficio proprio. Io, come unico beneficio vedo un tentativo di far aumentare il proprio valore. Ti appropri di una superiorità da una parte tramite il disprezzo e dall'altra affermando che tu hai il merito (vorrei capire quale) di poter avere belle donne. E qui ti rode, perché il coltivatore di patate ci arriva pure. Ti sei impegnato tanto, per nulla ... non so se mi sono spiegata. 

Liberati ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> più di un anno c'è voluto.
> 
> non è più nei miei pensieri, è completamente sparita dalla mia testa.
> non mi interessa cosa fa, con chi è, dove sta, come sta.
> ...


Ahh ecco :facepalm::facepalm:Tu sei proprio totalmente fuori.


----------



## Ecate (17 Giugno 2016)

*Scusatemi*

[video=youtube_share;7zHHoKM1JeQ]https://youtu.be/7zHHoKM1JeQ[/video]

Non ho resistito


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Giugno 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ahh ecco :facepalm::facepalm:Tu sei proprio totalmente fuori.


Ecco, quando si capisce che alla fine stare single non è male!   

Ps- superficialmente mi esprimo anche io. Non ho mai considerato un uomo sotto al 1,80 cm.


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo? Prova ad avere anche a casa un figlio maschio e mentre lo leggi pensi "*speriamo non cresca così, speriamo non cresca così, speriamo non cresca così*......"
> 
> 
> Perchè ci si fa altro con le donne?
> ...


E si...

io parlo 4 lingue, guadagno 2 volte lo stipendio dei miei genitori messi insieme, non fumo, non mi drogo, faccio una vita sana, viaggio, vivo in un posto stupendo ed ho al momento una dea come compagna.

se vuoi ti do il numero di telefono e la mail di mia madre così le puoi domandare se è o no orgogliosa di suo figlio.

oppure preferiresti essere la madre di un figlio tossico, in galera, scansafatiche, ignorante, che non sa fare un cazzo o quant'altro.

io non sono perfetto, ma ti assicuro che ce ne stanno di cose ben peggiori.

e io ti auguro che tu figlio possa avere lo stesso successo che ho avuto io nella vita, anzi molto di più.
io te lo auguro a te a lui.

Duro lavoro, molto studio, tanti sacrifici.

Prima di scrivere coglionate grosse come una casa però, rifletti.


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

ad ogni modo sono appena rientrato a casa, 

sono le 4 passate.

non lo so ma mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una sorpresa e trovarla a casa...

ma niente.

buona notte...


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ad ogni modo sono appena rientrato a casa,
> 
> sono le 4 passate.
> 
> ...



Ciao

te lo aveva annunciato che non sarebbe venuta. È stanca. 
Mandale, se mai, un messaggio di buone notte e che riposi bene ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> E si...
> 
> io parlo 4 lingue, guadagno 2 volte lo stipendio dei miei genitori messi insieme, non fumo, non mi drogo, faccio una vita sana, viaggio, vivo in un posto stupendo ed ho al momento una dea come compagna.
> 
> ...



Ciao

se ho capito bene farfalla, lei non fa riferimento a ciò. Ma al tuo modo di vedere e valutare le cose. 
Sono due cose ben differenti e indipendenti l'uno dall'altro ... 

Scusa se lo dico. Qui ci sono utenti con più lauree, che guadagnano benissimo ecc. ma non sentono questa necessità che hai tu di pavoneggiare con certi successi. Forse perché nella vita conta anche ben altro. E su questo ben altro, che si sta discutendo. In tedesco si usa dire "Mehr Schein als Sein" (Più apparizione, che essere ... in parole italiane, tutto fumo e poco arrosto). 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> E si...
> 
> io parlo 4 lingue, guadagno 2 volte lo stipendio dei miei genitori messi insieme, non fumo, non mi drogo, faccio una vita sana, viaggio, vivo in un posto stupendo ed ho al momento una dea come compagna.
> 
> ...


Sai di puo anche avere un lavoro dignitoso, essere grandi lavoratori fare sacrifici e mandare anvanti una famiglia con una donna che si ama, essere onesti e crescere figli con fatica, controllsnfo il conto a fine mese per non andare in rosso ma avere valori, non pensare a una donna come qualcosa da esibire. Avere l'intelligenza e la curiosità di conoscere chi ha qualcosa da darci e con la quale dividere i momenti brutti e i momenti belli senza necessariamente essere un figa spaziale. 
Sulle coglionate grosse scusa sono arrivata tardi per darti il medesimo consiglio.
Avere successo nella vita ed esserti fatto un gran culo sono cose ammirevoli se sccompagnate da uno spessore umano di cui tu sei totalmente privo. Resti solo una bella figurina che ne cerca un'altra. Buona ricerca


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> E si...
> 
> io parlo 4 lingue, guadagno 2 volte lo stipendio dei miei genitori messi insieme, non fumo, non mi drogo, faccio una vita sana, viaggio, vivo in un posto stupendo *ed ho al momento una dea come compagna.
> *
> ...


compagna mi sembra una parola grossa ; sbaglio o è un rapporto non ancora consolidato e ancora superficiale e sporadico?
e fai attenzione che mi sa che ti stia dando segnali di distacco imminente


----------



## ilnikko (18 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai di puo anche avere un lavoro dignitoso, essere grandi lavoratori fare sacrifici e mandare anvanti una famiglia con una donna che si ama, essere onesti e crescere figli con fatica, controllsnfo il conto a fine mese per non andare in rosso ma avere valori, non pensare a una donna come qualcosa da esibire. Avere l'intelligenza e la curiosità di conoscere chi ha qualcosa da darci e con la quale dividere i momenti brutti e i momenti belli senza necessariamente essere un figa spaziale.
> Sulle coglionate grosse scusa sono arrivata tardi per darti il medesimo consiglio.
> Avere successo nella vita ed esserti fatto un gran culo sono cose ammirevoli se sccompagnate da uno spessore umano di cui tu sei totalmente privo. Resti solo una bella figurina che ne cerca un'altra. Buona ricerca


----------



## ilnikko (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> E si...
> 
> io parlo 4 lingue, guadagno 2 volte lo stipendio dei miei genitori messi insieme, non fumo, non mi drogo, faccio una vita sana, viaggio, vivo in un posto stupendo ed ho al momento una dea come compagna.
> 
> ...


LDS, non sei genitore immagino, e non conosco i tuoi, ma posso assicurarti che tua madre è orgogliosa di te ma non per i motivi che citi tu, lei è contenta se te la passi bene economicamente...ma domani prova a dirle che sei ricco e triste, o solo, e vediamo se è ancora contenta, il successo dei figli io (ne ho due) non lo misuro sommando la loro busta paga. Mi basta vederli in faccia. Oh...sia chiaro, non sto facendo la solita equazione di cui parlavi te piu' su  ricco=stronzo e viceversa, ovvio che se potessimo scegliere tutti vorremmo star bene a sghei, ma c'è piu' di una persona che da un po' sta' cercando di dirti qualcos'altro. Ti sto dicendo queste cose con una tonnellata di cognizione di causa....quando avevo poco,20 anni fa, ero la persona piu' felice del mondo...ora ho quello che sognavo vent'anni fa e vorrei tornare indietro....


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cambio tema e mi rivilgo agli uomini che hanno scritto.
> Ma siete sicuri che sia scontato desiderare di accompagnarsi ad una donna ricca o indipendente economicamente?
> Credo che sia piu' diffuso il sentire maschile di voler avere il controllo. E quindi di esercitarlo anche restando la parte forte economicamente.
> E poi ricca quanto? Indipendente quanto? Se molto piu' ricca di voi o con una professione piu' remunerativa della vostra, sareste sicuri di saper reggere le possibili frustrazioni che ne deriverebbero?


non ho mai detto che sia scontato, semplicemente che un desiderio di questo tipo non mi sembra strano ne' superficiale. ovvio che poi le scelte personali possono essere diverse

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai di puo anche avere un lavoro dignitoso, essere grandi lavoratori fare sacrifici e mandare anvanti una famiglia con una donna che si ama, essere onesti e crescere figli con fatica, controllsnfo il conto a fine mese per non andare in rosso ma avere valori, non pensare a una donna come qualcosa da esibire. Avere l'intelligenza e la curiosità di conoscere chi ha qualcosa da darci e con la quale dividere i momenti brutti e i momenti belli senza necessariamente essere un figa spaziale.
> Sulle coglionate grosse scusa sono arrivata tardi per darti il medesimo consiglio.
> Avere successo nella vita ed esserti fatto un gran culo sono cose ammirevoli se sccompagnate da uno spessore umano di cui tu sei totalmente privo. Resti solo una bella figurina che ne cerca un'altra. Buona ricerca



sei tu che hai scritto che speri che tuo figlio non cresca come me...

e io ti ho risposto: domanda alle madri di figli tossici, disoccupati, ignoranti, o in galera se preferirebbero avere un figlio come me o come il loro.

per cortesia.

coglionate che non si possono leggere.

c'è molto di peggio al mondo di uno che esce con una bella donna e a cui non piacciono le cesse.


----------



## bettypage (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> E si...
> 
> io parlo 4 lingue, guadagno 2 volte lo stipendio dei miei genitori messi insieme, non fumo, non mi drogo, faccio una vita sana, viaggio, vivo in un posto stupendo ed ho al momento una dea come compagna.
> 
> ...


Sai, anch'io da mamma l'unica cosa che mi auguro per mio figlio è che sia felice facendo un lavoro che gli piaccia e possa trovare una persona che gli voglia bene. E spererei che se si allontanasse fisicamente da me lo facesse per un affetto o inseguire una realizzazione "professionale", fosse anche coltivare patate, ma non perchè lo paghino di più.

Faccio molta fatica a riconoscere un valore alla ricchezza perchè è solo uno strumento, che può diventare molto pericoloso. 

Mi ricordi a tratti mia nonna, ossessionata dall'aspetto fisico, ha sempre pesato tutto in termini di denaro. Era diffidente anche verso me, se la andavo a trovare mi chiedeva se fossi andata per soldi, mi parlava di uomini in termini di scelta di status sociale ed economico. Sai come è finita? Che è morta sola nel suo castello con una badante che verosimilmente le ha sottratto soldi a sua insaputa e con un'eredita milionaria che ha lacerato i rapporti tra i suoi figli.
Io non ho ricordi significativi di lei e non ho mai capito che sentimenti provasse, pensava che le persone si comprassero, offriva sempre soldi per farsi andare a trovare da noi nipoti e ce chi ha approfittato di questo.
Ti garantisco che, essendo di passaggio in questa vita, di accumulare beni materiali me ne frega molto poco. Passare il tempo a pensare a come cumulare soldi e una volta arrivata, pensare al modo come difenderli è una schiavitù, magari è questo che ha colto la tua ex. Alzarsi al mattino e bere il caffè con la persona che ti ama per come sei e non per ciò che hai  fa la differenza.


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> compagna mi sembra una parola grossa ; sbaglio o è un rapporto non ancora consolidato e ancora superficiale e sporadico?
> e fai attenzione che mi sa che ti stia dando segnali di distacco imminente


bè compagna è una parola grossa sicuramente.

ma lo sarà sempre una parola grossa, non do più tutta questa confidenza a nessuno.

è sporadico perché lei lavora poco a montecarlo, ci torna solo per me in effetti.

e che non durerà lo so da me...

non appartengo al suo mondo e ci sta gente molto più interessante del sottoscritto per questo tipo di donne, oltre al fatto che io non è che abbia tutto questo tempo da dedicarle visto che lavoro come un matto.

e per quanto io voglia darle tutto quello che ho, in barca non la posso portare e fuori a cena non si va tutti i giorni, perchè io lavoro.

facciamo un'altra vita.

lei può prendere ed andare a fare il week end a new york e rientrare il lunedì, io no.

perciò i segnali di allentamento, quelli ci saranno sempre.


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sai, anch'io da mamma l'unica cosa che mi auguro per mio figlio è che sia felice facendo un lavoro che gli piaccia e possa trovare una persona che gli voglia bene. E spererei che se si allontanasse fisicamente da me lo facesse per un affetto o inseguire una realizzazione "professionale", fosse anche coltivare patate, ma non perchè lo paghino di più.
> 
> Faccio molta fatica a riconoscere un valore alla ricchezza perchè è solo uno strumento, che può diventare molto pericoloso.
> 
> ...


ti assicuro che io non li accumulo e non li difendo.
li spendo perchè mi piace vivere e si vive una volta sola.

io do valore a quello che guadagno perchè è un grande riconoscimento a tutti i sacrifici che ho fatto in passato, e sono stato molto fortunato pure perchè parecchi compagni all'epoca studiavano altre cose ma con la stessa intensità ed oggi si arrabattano come possono.

alla ricchezza preferisco la salute e fino a quando sto bene di salute tutto è perfetto e posso anche mettermi a discutere su cose più o meno ridicole.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sei tu che hai scritto che speri che tuo figlio non cresca come me...
> 
> e io ti ho risposto: domanda alle madri di figli tossici, disoccupati, ignoranti, o in galera se preferirebbero avere un figlio come me o come il loro.
> 
> ...


E lo confermo. Mi auguro che non cresca con la tua testa che nulla c'entra con il tuo successo lAvorativo 
Conosco persone che hanno avuto il tuo stesso successo ma hanno una testa diversa. 
Se devo scegliere tra successo e umanità e rispetto per tutti scielgo le seconde. Avere tutto è il massimo..


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E lo confermo. Mi auguro che non cresca con la tua testa che nulla c'entra con il tuo successo lAvorativo
> Conosco persone che hanno avuto il tuo stesso successo ma hanno una testa diversa.
> Se devo scegliere tra successo e umanità e rispetto per tutti scielgo le seconde. Avere tutto è il massimo..


io invece ti auguro che possa mantenere la sua famiglia che è molto più importante.


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sei tu che hai scritto che speri che tuo figlio non cresca come me...
> 
> e io ti ho risposto: domanda alle madri di figli tossici, disoccupati, ignoranti, o in galera se preferirebbero avere un figlio come me o come il loro.
> 
> ...


tra l'avere un figlio sommelier che però viene preso sistematicamente per il culo dalle donne ed un figlio delinquente, ce ne passa.

tu non sei coglione perchè fai una vita da disgraziato.   tu sei coglione perchè sei imprigionato in uno stato mentale che ti impedisce di vedere al di là del tuo naso.

Tu fai una vita apparentemente splendente, poi torni a casa e ci resti male perchè non trovi nessuno ad aspettarti.

sei proprio sicuro che sia così splendente, questa tua vita?


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tra l'avere un figlio sommelier che però viene preso sistematicamente per il culo dalle donne ed un figlio delinquente, ce ne passa.
> 
> tu non sei coglione perchè fai una vita da disgraziato.   tu sei coglione perchè sei imprigionato in uno stato mentale che ti impedisce di vedere al di là del tuo naso.
> 
> ...



no non lo è.

è sono parecchio invidioso di mia sorella che è sposata, di mio fratello che ha presto 3 figli, dell'altra sorella sposata e con figli.

la mia vita manca di una persona con cui condividere tutto quello che ho.

ma non è per niente facile trovare questa persona perchè intelligente e indipendente già è molto difficile di per se da trovare, poi io non voglio svegliarmi la mattina affianco ad una donna che mi fa ribrezzo.

perciò torno a casa da solo e spesso resto da solo.

se fra 5-6 anni ancora non avrò trovato nessuno, vorrà dire che dovrò sacrificare qualcosa fra i miei standard e stai pur sicuro che non sarà l'intelligenza o l'indipendenza, perchè mai nella vita io manterrò qualcuno.

Quando sento ridere in maniera veramente imbarazzante certe ragazze bellissime o fare dei discorsi che non stanno né in cielo, né in terra, ma nemmeno per bere un bicchiere d'acqua mi sederei con loro.

Mi manca qualcosa nella mia vita al momento, ed è una scelta ben consapevole.
Sono sereno perchè ho smesso di pensare alla coltivatrice di patate, ed è già qualcosa.

ma realizzato al 100% lo sarò quando avrò una moglie e dei figli.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io invece ti auguro che possa mantenere la sua famiglia che è molto più importante.


Ciccio se hai letto ho scritto anche questo. È importante anche questo ma anche cose che a te mancano  totalmente


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciccio se hai letto ho scritto anche questo. È importante anche questo ma anche cose che a te mancano  totalmente


è come le fai pesare sulla bilancia che non mi trova d'accordo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> no non lo è.
> 
> è sono parecchio invidioso di mia sorella che è sposata, di mio fratello che ha presto 3 figli, dell'altra sorella sposata e con figli.
> 
> ...


intanto smettila di raccontarti cazzate.    tu non sei sereno e non lo sarai fino a che la chiamerai "coltivatrice di patate"

tu fai una vita in cui se vuoi una moglie ed una famiglia, devi trovartela fuori da quell'ambiente da Principato di Monaco in cui vai.   ed è quello che ti si sta dicendo da anni.

se vuoi una moglie che ti ami e ti stimi, devi cambiare testa.


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto smettila di raccontarti cazzate.    tu non sei sereno e non lo sarai fino a che la chiamerai "coltivatrice di patate"
> 
> tu fai una vita in cui se vuoi una moglie ed una famiglia, devi trovartela fuori da quell'ambiente da Principato di Monaco in cui vai.   ed è quello che ti si sta dicendo da anni.
> 
> se vuoi una moglie che ti ami e ti stimi, devi cambiare testa.


sono fiducioso che la troverò prima o poi.....

e se non la troverò ti dirò che avevi ragione e che ho gettato anni della mia vita alla ricerca di qualcosa che non esiste.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

Ma perchè incazzarsi così con LDS?Lui è sempre stato così,ha sempre scritto le medesime cose,è coerente....Sereno non mi sembra ma lui cosi è e non mi sembra che faccia male a qualcuno a parte a se stesso vista  la rabbia repressa che ancora cova verso la ex...Gli passera prima o poi come a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè incazzarsi così con LDS?Lui è sempre stato così,ha sempre scritto le medesime cose,è coerente....Sereno non mi sembra ma lui cosi è e non mi sembra che faccia male a qualcuno a parte a se stesso vista  la rabbia repressa che ancora cova verso la ex...Gli passera prima o poi come a tutti.


Ciao  
comdivido


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè incazzarsi così con LDS?Lui è sempre stato così,ha sempre scritto le medesime cose,è coerente....Sereno non mi sembra ma lui cosi è e non mi sembra che faccia male a qualcuno a parte a se stesso vista  la rabbia repressa che ancora cova verso la ex...Gli passera prima o poi come a tutti.



Ciao

non sono incazzata. Figuriamoci. E può scrivere quello che vuole, poi si commenta. 

Ma mi puoi spiegare tu, che senso ha il disprezzo? 
È il punto che tento di capire ... che funzione ha?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao
> comdivido


Ciao bella


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao bella


Ti pensavo l'altro ieri perché era da qualche giorno che non notavo tuoi post


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono incazzata. Figuriamoci. E può scrivere quello che vuole, poi si commenta.
> 
> ...


Per me sta attraversando una fase...Tutto qui.Gli si vuole del tempo perchè è uscito da una storia abbastanza complicata e secondo me una parte di colpe ce l'ha anche la sua ex visto che ha contribuito ai tira e molla.Incazzarsi è la prima parola che mi è venuta in mente,forse un altro verbo sarebbe più adatto ma non ho pazienza per cercarlo


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per me sta attraversando una fase...Tutto qui.Gli si vuole del tempo perchè è uscito da una storia abbastanza complicata e secondo me una parte di colpe ce l'ha anche la sua ex visto che ha contribuito ai tira e molla.Incazzarsi è la prima parola che mi è venuta in mente,forse un altro verbo sarebbe più adatto ma non ho pazienza per cercarlo



Ciao

ma questo nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio. Anzi.
Ma il disprezzo o lo svalutare altri è un'altro discorso. Perché è rivolto a categorie. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono incazzata. Figuriamoci. E può scrivere quello che vuole, poi si commenta.
> 
> ...


Credo abbia una funzione prevalentemente auto difensiva


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo abbia una funzione prevalentemente auto difensiva



Ciao

è possibile. Devo riflettere. Mi dispiace se sono curiosa di capire e forse sbaglio nel pronunciarmi. 
Ma è un tipo di sentire a me estraneo, e mi piacerebbe capire il meccanismo che lo fa scaturire ... 

Solo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Falcor (18 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo abbia una funzione prevalentemente auto difensiva


J mi ha fatto male e tanto, ma io non l'ho mai disprezzata. Il disprezzo è come tutti gli altri un sentimento e non è positivo soprattutto per chi lo prova.

Anzi io ho bisogno di mantenere ricordi positivi per "difendermi" sennò pensare che ho sprecato dieci anni è brutto. Ma poi in fondo so di non averli sprecati e ora so che è felice col tipo con cui mi tradiva quando mi lasciò e penso a lei con serenità. Non vorrei incontrarla ci mancherebbe ma spero sia felice.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> J mi ha fatto male e tanto, ma io non l'ho mai disprezzata. Il disprezzo è come tutti gli altri un sentimento e non è positivo soprattutto per chi lo prova.
> 
> Anzi io ho bisogno di mantenere ricordi positivi per "difendermi" sennò pensare che ho sprecato dieci anni è brutto. Ma poi in fondo so di non averli sprecati e ora so che è felice col tipo con cui mi tradiva quando mi lasciò e penso a lei con serenità. Non vorrei incontrarla ci mancherebbe ma spero sia felice.


Perfetto
Questa è una funzione difensiva in chiave futura, un po forzata, come ben spieghi (ho bisogno di....)


Il disprezzo è una funzione difensiva in chiave passata, meno forzata ebpiu naturale, probabilmente, per come la sento io


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perfetto
> Questa è una funzione difensiva in chiave futura, un po forzata, come ben spieghi (ho bisogno di....)
> 
> 
> Il disprezzo è una funzione difensiva in chiave passata, meno forzata ebpiu naturale, probabilmente, per come la sento io



Ciao

bene. OK. Ma un conto è disprezzare chi è stata la propria compagna. 
Ma che senso ha allora il disprezzo verso coloro che non rientrano nei propri schemi ideali?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è possibile. Devo riflettere. Mi dispiace se sono curiosa di capire e forse sbaglio nel pronunciarmi.
> Ma è un tipo di sentire a me estraneo, e mi piacerebbe capire il meccanismo che lo fa scaturire ...
> ...


Ma tu fai bene figurati....Io dico che non siamo tutti uguali e che le reazioni nella stessa situazione cambiano di parecchio...E poi la categorizzazione è poi frutto della rabbia.Chi è sereno ragiona su se stesso e non non fa un pentolone di categorie.LDS secondo me non lo è....



Falcor ha detto:


> J mi ha fatto male e tanto, ma io non l'ho mai disprezzata. Il disprezzo è come tutti gli altri un sentimento e non è positivo soprattutto per chi lo prova.
> 
> Anzi io ho bisogno di mantenere ricordi positivi per "difendermi" sennò pensare che ho sprecato dieci anni è brutto. Ma poi in fondo so di non averli sprecati e ora so che è felice col tipo con cui mi tradiva quando mi lasciò e penso a lei con serenità. Non vorrei incontrarla ci mancherebbe ma spero sia felice.


Ripeto : non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu fai bene figurati....Io dico che non siamo tutti uguali e che le reazioni nella stessa situazione cambiano di parecchio...E poi la categorizzazione è poi frutto della rabbia.Chi è sereno ragiona su se stesso e non non fa un pentolone di categorie.LDS secondo me non lo è....



Ciao

credo, che questa sua tendenza a svalutare gli altri, sia scollegata con la storia che gli è capitato. 
Credo, che lui sia proprio così. Una costante. Perché salta fuori in qualsiasi discussione. 
Vorrei solo capire, che funzione ha lo svalutare il prossimo? Affermare il proprio valore? 
Allora si parlerebbe di insicurezza che si ha in se stessi ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che questa sua tendenza a svalutare gli altri, sia scollegata con la storia che gli è capitato.
> Credo, che lui sia proprio così. Una costante. Perché salta fuori in qualsiasi discussione.
> ...


Sia chiaro io non difendo a Lds eh?Non ne ha bisogno e poi non lo conosco a parte ciò che ho letto qui.Ma ciò che scrive non mi sorprende,stranamente me l'aspettavo pure perchè rientra nella sua mentalità generale(quella che è emersa dopo tanti "cessi" e "boiler" raccontati)...Adesso si è aggiunta anche la frustrazione per la storia finita così e come ha sempre categorizzato e disprezzato ,altrettanto fa adesso.Quello che gli altri vedono come "sbagliato" ,per lui è la normalita.Dubito che ci abbia mai ragionato sui perchè del suo disprezzo....Sicuramente lui saprà spiegarsi meglio però.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti pensavo l'altro ieri perché era da qualche giorno che non notavo tuoi post


Leggere troppo di corna non mi fa beneOgni tanto stacco per guardarmi il resto del universo


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Leggere troppo di corna non mi fa beneOgni tanto stacco per guardarmi il resto del universo



Ciao

e fai bene. :up:

Se no sembra che sia la normalità. 
E accresce la diffidenza verso il prossimo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> J mi ha fatto male e tanto, ma io non l'ho mai disprezzata. Il disprezzo è come tutti gli altri un sentimento e non è positivo soprattutto per chi lo prova.
> 
> Anzi io ho bisogno di mantenere ricordi positivi per "difendermi" sennò pensare che ho sprecato dieci anni è brutto. Ma poi in fondo so di non averli sprecati e ora so che è felice col tipo con cui mi tradiva quando mi lasciò e penso a lei con serenità. Non vorrei incontrarla ci mancherebbe ma spero sia felice.


Bel post peccato che sia scritto da un non plumiliardario che vive a Montecarlo. 
Quindi le tue qualità non contano molto


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e fai bene. :up:
> 
> ...


Infatti che son già troppo diffidente di mio...se ci metto pure le storia di corna al prossimo sfortunato chiedo la fedina penale e il certificato dello stato di famiglia al secondo appuntamento:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti che son già troppo diffidente di mio...se ci metto pure le storia di corna al prossimo sfortunato chiedo la fedina penale e il certificato dello stato di famiglia al secondo appuntamento:rotfl:



Ciao


:risata::risata::risata::risata: ... 


poi, anche se è pulito, si augura di averne fatte di tutti i colori. 
Basta scappare ... :risata:


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Leggere troppo di corna non mi fa beneOgni tanto stacco per guardarmi il resto del universo


sei saggia :up:


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata: ...
> ...


Del tipo "a me mi vedi così ma sai quante donne hanno sofferto per me?!S'avvolgevano alle gambe e non potevo nemmeno andarmene....Modestamente sono un gran figo"?Gia dato....


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei saggia :up:


Stai parlando con me?(cit.)Ho letto saggia e ho pensato che avevi sbagliato quote....:singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene. OK. Ma un conto è disprezzare chi è stata la propria compagna.
> Ma che senso ha allora il disprezzo verso coloro che non rientrano nei propri schemi ideali?
> ...


Dipende da persona a persona
Credo sia un sentimento molto umano.

Bisogna vedere quanto dura, se 3 settimane o una vita intera

Ricordo che mia madre disprezzava gli slavi. Poi da anziana conobbe una signora Serba che la aiutava a volte

La adorava come una Madonna

Le chiesi di tale incongruenza, e mi diceva: ma lei che c'entra, quella è una brava persona!


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende da persona a persona
> Credo sia un sentimento molto umano.
> 
> Bisogna vedere quanto dura, se 3 settimane o una vita intera
> ...



Ciao

hai toccato un argomento molto delicato e doloroso per alcuni. 
Da figlia di emigrati, in più di nazionalità differenti ... ne ho sentite di tutte, 
ma poi ero sempre l'eccezione. Da tutte le parti. Ma sempre esclusa ... vabbè ...


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Leggere troppo di corna non mi fa beneOgni tanto stacco per guardarmi il resto del universo


Ciao Eratò 
Anche io ti ho pensata e spero vada tutto bene 
Hai ragione,   anche io ogni tanto (pur essendo affezionata a questo posto) ho bisogno di staccare per questo motivo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Stai parlando con me?(cit.)Ho letto saggia e ho pensato che avevi sbagliato quote....:singleeye:


Confermo che ho quotato te


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai toccato un argomento molto delicato e doloroso per alcuni.
> Da figlia di emigrati, in più di nazionalità differenti ... ne ho sentite di tutte,
> ...


Le generalizzazioni purtroppo aiutano a far ordine intorno a noi, e in questo modo si governa meglio il disordine che c'è dentro di noi.

Includerti troppo chissà.. Avrebbe creato disordine esterno in qualcuno

È una modalità che a me è stata trasmessa e che conosco benissimo, avendola applicata x anni


----------



## Foglia (18 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene. OK. Ma un conto è disprezzare chi è stata la propria compagna.
> Ma che senso ha allora il disprezzo verso coloro che non rientrano nei propri schemi ideali?
> ...


Non so se ti è mai successo: prendi una fregatura, e poi pensi che tutti ti vogliano fregare. E' un po' la stessa cosa, credo. Come diceva @_Skorpio_, un meccanismo di autodifesa. Poi non tutti la esternano diventando talmente cultori di se stessi da provar quasi automaticamente disprezzo per l'altro, e in generale per chi si dedica ad altro rispetto alla tua persona. Che non le è - per così dire -  strumentale.

Edit: di fronte ai dolori con cui impattiamo, tutti però ci difendiamo dall'esterno. Chi in maniera passiva, diventando diffidente, chiuso, chi in maniera attiva.... che so ... cambiando partner ogni giorno, pensando solo a divertirsi. E chi in maniera "mista". Come mi pare sia il caso di LDS. Ovviamente è un'impressione, che la gente mica la si conosce da poche righe.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè incazzarsi così con LDS?Lui è sempre stato così,ha sempre scritto le medesime cose,è coerente....Sereno non mi sembra ma lui cosi è e non mi sembra che faccia male a qualcuno a parte a se stesso vista  la rabbia repressa che ancora cova verso la ex...Gli passera prima o poi come a tutti.


Tutti abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno da prendere a testate ogni tanto, come sfogo personale. 
LDS si presta bene a farmi uscire dai gangheri...


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno da prendere a testate ogni tanto, come sfogo personale.
> LDS si presta bene a farmi uscire dai gangheri...


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

mah, la principessa è uscita ed è andata ad una festa a parigi.

non che non debba andare per carità, però mi aveva detto che era stanca...

vabbè....


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mah, la principessa è uscita ed è andata ad una festa a parigi.
> 
> non che non debba andare per carità, però mi aveva detto che era stanca...
> 
> vabbè....


È(ra) stanca.... 



Di te! Mi sembra palese.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> È(ra) stanca....
> 
> 
> 
> Di te! Mi sembra palese.


Quoto....e perdona Lds lo dico anche con un briciolo di soddisfazione


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mah, la principessa è uscita ed è andata ad una festa a parigi.
> 
> non che non debba andare per carità, però mi aveva detto che era stanca...
> 
> vabbè....



Ciao

forse è stata convinta da una amica ... 

Anche se, sinceramente, il fatto che non abbia espresso del piacere che fossi tu ad andare da lei, mi lascia titubante. Riposarsi in due, quando si è nella fase di innamoramento, non c'è nulla di più bello. Fare assieme le pacchie. 

Te lo ha detto lei, o lo hai scoperto per vie traverse? 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> mah, la principessa è uscita ed è andata ad una festa a parigi.
> 
> non che non debba andare per carità, però mi aveva detto che era stanca...
> 
> vabbè....


Il bello è che c'hai pure il coraggio di dirlo e poi ti lamenti se ti ridono dietro.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> cristo...ma ci sono quindicimila commenti......
> 
> ne ho letti la maggior parte.
> 
> ...


Letto ora, secondo me tu non ti sei mai seriamente innamorato 
quando e se ti capiterà, se ne riparla


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Suvvia quanto disfattismo..

Era a una festa a Parigi, mica alla sagra del biroldo a Segromigno

Quando si è giovani e felici, la stanchezza si mette un po da parte x divertirsi, se ne vale la pena.. Una festa nella Ville Lumiere mi sembra ne valga la pena, sbaglio?

Sarebbe assurdo andare  insieme a una modella, e farsi prender dal panico se decide di andare a una semplice festa...


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse è stata convinta da una amica ...
> 
> ...


me l'ha detto lei, ma è lo stesso....
è stata molto carina al telefono, verrà martedì.
sopporteremo, sono 10 giorni che non si scopa, comincia a diventare fastidioso.

ogni tanto ha voglia di stare da sola, non è che sia un problema.....

a me pure non dispiace stare da solo ogni tanto.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto....e perdona Lds lo dico anche con un briciolo di soddisfazione


Lol!

sentiti pure soddisfatta.

io invece ti auguro ogni serenità e felicità nella tua vita, perchè di essere soddisfatto se le cose ti girano male, non solo lo trovo una cosa ridicola, ma palesa una maturità da quindicenne.

poi sono io quello immaturo e superficiale....

Passa una buona domenica....


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il bello è che c'hai pure il coraggio di dirlo e poi ti lamenti se ti ridono dietro.


io non mi lamento di niente...

e potete pure ridere lol.

a me fanno ridere tante di quelle cose pensa te.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io non mi lamento di niente...
> 
> e potete pure ridere lol.
> 
> a me fanno ridere tante di quelle cose pensa te.


Io sto "lol" te lo infilo là dove non batte il sole!


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sto "lol" te lo infilo là dove non batte il sole!


quella che normalmente lo prende dove non batte il sole Nicka bella, mi sa che sei tu....

il mio è verginello.....

lascialo stare!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Lol!
> 
> sentiti pure soddisfatta.
> 
> ...


Non sono contenta perché ti vanno male sono contenta perché è la dimostrazione che ancora hai capito poco dei rapporti di coppia
Magari maturi un pochino e trovi davvero la donna giusta...


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono contenta perché ti vanno male sono contenta perché è la dimostrazione che ancora hai capito poco dei rapporti di coppia
> Magari maturi un pochino e trovi davvero la donna giusta...


perchè c'è qualcuno che può arrogarsi il diritto di sapere come funziona un rapporto di coppia?

e chi dovrebbe essere il professore che sa far funzionare un rapporto di coppia su questo forum?

giusto per sapere?

deve essere quello che oltre al marito / moglie a casa, piazza un castello di corna con l'amante?

oppure deve essere quello / quella che sta alla terza moglie / marito.

no perchè di schifezze ripugnanti io ne leggo quotidianamente sul forum e io alla mia ragazza le corna non le ho mai messe.
si chiama rispetto.

Perciò lezioni morali, di superficialità, di maturità, di grande comprensione di un rapporto da chi scopa a destra e a sinistra e non ha un briciolo di rispetto per il proprio compagno a casa....
sai si fa fatica ad accettare.

e non parlo di te in generale che non non so niente della tua storia, ma ce ne stanno di schifezze ripugnanti su questo forum e di gente di merda, altro che il sottoscritto che ha l'unica colpa, sembrerebbe, di dire che le cesse sono poco interessanti.

ma per fortuna che ci sta qualcuno che se la piglia e se la scopa la cessa, sai che vita di merda farebbe altrimenti.


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> me l'ha detto lei, ma è lo stesso....
> è stata molto carina al telefono, verrà martedì.
> sopporteremo, sono 10 giorni che non si scopa, comincia a diventare fastidioso.
> 
> ...



Ciao

se te lo ha comunicato lei, allora va più che bene. E' una dimostrazione che non si sente di doverti nascondere cose, che sembrano essere in contraddizione con ciò che è stato detto prima. Bello. 

Scusami se te lo faccio notare. Capisco che scopare sia una componente importante. Ma per come lo hai scritto, sembra che ti serva per svuotarti le palle. Spero, che sia di più che solo uno strumento per soddisfare te ... 


sienne


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se te lo ha comunicato lei, allora va più che bene. E' una dimostrazione che non si sente di doverti nascondere cose, che sembrano essere in contraddizione con ciò che è stato detto prima. Bello.
> 
> ...



se devo essere sincero, una delle cosa che mi manca di più è il mattino.

quando è qua si alza prima di me, si fa 2 km a piedi perchè si piscia sotto di prendere la mia moto, per andare a prendermi le brioche...
e mi prepara la colazione.

e lo fa tutte le mattine.

la prima volta che l'ha fatto ci sono rimasto basito...oramai è diventata un'abitudine, ma è una cosa che mi da i brividi ogni volta.

cioè, io sto cazzo che mi faccio 2 km a piedi per andare a prenderti la colazione...


Per quanto riguarda lo scopare sienne...

c'ho voglia oggi più del solito, cosa vuoi che ti dica.


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se devo essere sincero, una delle cosa che mi manca di più è il mattino.
> 
> quando è qua si alza prima di me, si fa 2 km a piedi perchè si piscia sotto di prendere la mia moto, per andare a prendermi le brioche...
> e mi prepara la colazione.
> ...



Ciao

grazie. Ho capito che hai scritto sotto il sentire del momento, e non di un senso di considerazione. :up:
La differenza è enorme, non so se lo noti. Probabilmente si ... 

Si. Conosco quella sensazione. Anche il mio ex faceva miracoli ... per tenere in piedi certi rituali, come prepararmi la colazione ed io mi alzo alle quattro del mattino. Poi lui ritornava a dormire perché non reggeva. Ma per lui era importante starmi vicina al risveglio ... una carezza molto particolare. Ti capisco molto bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> quella che normalmente lo prende dove non batte il sole *Nicka bella*, mi sa che sei tu....
> 
> il mio è verginello.....
> 
> lascialo stare!


Oddio!!!!! :inlove:
Ora mi innamoro...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio!!!!! :inlove:
> Ora mi innamoro...


Non te l aspettavi eh...?.. 
Un tuffo al cuore..

Ce l avevo anche io come tattica da metter fuori al momento giusto, ma evidentemente sono stato bruciato sul tempo, e ormai sei innamorata

Manco di scelta di tempo, me lo diceva sempre la mia nonnina..


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non te l aspettavi eh...?..
> Un tuffo al cuore..
> 
> Ce l avevo anche io come tattica da metter fuori al momento giusto, ma evidentemente sono stato bruciato sul tempo, e ormai sei innamorata
> ...


Ho il cuore che mi scoppia di giUoia!!!


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non é la misura di ogni cosa ma é la PRIMA cosa che ci colpisce quando vediamo una persona per la prima volta. Poi, eventualmente, si passa al resto.
> E se c'è chi dà priorità all'aspetto esteriore non é detto che sia una persona superficiale.
> Magari é semplicemente uno che ama il bello, e che per una serie di motivi può permetterselo.


Ma chi l'ha detto, scusa?
a me colpisce il modo di parlare/esprimersi, ad esempio.
dopo poco che conosco qualcuno l'aspetto non lo noto neppure più.
uno che da priorità all'aspetto esteriore non lo vorrei, come compagno.
quanto a potersi permettere il bello....cosa vuol dire? Le persone non sono mìca
oggetti, che te li puoi permettere o meno.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio!!!!! :inlove:
> Ora mi innamoro...


io sono un superficiale testa di cazzo nicka...

e tu ti descrivi come una cessa...

perciò non c'è speranza.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto, scusa?
> a me colpisce il modo di parlare/esprimersi, ad esempio.
> dopo poco che conosco qualcuno l'aspetto non lo noto neppure più.
> uno che da priorità all'aspetto esteriore non lo vorrei, come compagno.
> ...



guarda che ce ne stanno di donne che noi uomini non ci possiamo permettere...

ma vivete sul mondo delle nuvole proprio.

io con federica nargi non ci posso andare...
con elisabetta canalis non ci posso andare....
con irina shayk non ci posso andare....
con adriana lima non ci posso andare....
con miranda kerr non ci posso andare...
con hilary rhoda non ci posso andare...

e la smetto, perchè di donne che l'uomo non si può permettere ce ne sono a migliaia...

voi vivete nel mondo delle fiabe proprio.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io sono un superficiale testa di cazzo nicka...
> 
> e tu ti descrivi come una cessa...
> 
> perciò non c'è speranza.


Non mi dire così...poi soffro e mi sento male...e non è giusto!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho il cuore che mi scoppia di giUoia!!!


eh lo so... è l'amore che avanza impetuoso... ....


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh lo so... è l'amore che avanza impetuoso... ....


Mi ha appena detto che non c'è speranza...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ha appena detto che non c'è speranza...


ah è già finito tutto...? ...

coraggio..... è dura lo so... ma troverai di nuovo  la luce.. (si dice così mi pare, no?)


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda che ce ne stanno di donne che noi uomini non ci possiamo permettere...
> 
> ma vivete sul mondo delle nuvole proprio.
> 
> ...



ehm io tutta la gente che hai citato non ho la minima idea di chi sia.
vivo nelle fiabe. E pensa che no sono quasi mai attratta da nessuno.
sara' che frequento la gente sbagliata.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ah è già finito tutto...? ...
> 
> coraggio..... è dura lo so... ma troverai di nuovo  la luce.. (si dice così mi pare, no?)


Se è quella in fondo al tunnel col culo che mi ritrovo è un treno...


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ehm io tutta la gente che hai citato non ho la minima idea di chi sia.
> vivo nelle fiabe. E pensa che no sono quasi mai attratta da nessuno.
> sara' che frequento la gente sbagliata.


sono tutte le donne che il 99.99% della popolazione maschile non si può permettere....

ma la lista è molto, ma molto lunga.

e non perchè sono oggetti.

la donna bellissima, famosa e ricca appartiene ad una categoria praticamente intoccabile a meno che tu appartenga alla stessa categoria al maschile.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se è quella in fondo al tunnel col culo che mi ritrovo è un treno...


ti prendi dei treni nel popò te nicka?

non voglio immaginare quando vai al bagno quanto deve essere difficile.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ti prendi dei treni nel popò te nicka?
> 
> non voglio immaginare quando vai al bagno quanto deve essere difficile.


Per fortuna sei intelligente...ma mi stupisco di come tu non possa capire che se prendo dei treni in quel posto in realtà l'andare in bagno sia evidentemente l'ultimo dei miei problemi...


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

beh, messa così, noi tutti facciamo parte di una categoria irraggiungibile per un'altra ... 
Poi, ci sono più bellezze non affermate che affermate, perché scelgono altri percorsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sono tutte le donne che il 99.99% della popolazione maschile non si può permettere....
> 
> ma la lista è molto, ma molto lunga.
> 
> ...


Seguendo il tuo discorso esistono donne che tutti gli uomini possono permettersi..


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda che ce ne stanno di donne che noi uomini non ci possiamo permettere...
> 
> ma vivete sul mondo delle nuvole proprio.
> 
> ...


Ma non avevi detto che non ti piacciono le cesse??? http://cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2011/08/elisabetta-canalis-barneys.jpg


----------



## ilnikko (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sono tutte le donne che il 99.99% della popolazione maschile non si può permettere....
> 
> ma la lista è molto, ma molto lunga.
> 
> ...


minchia che tristitudine.......ora ho capito : sei cesso pure te :singleeye:. La principessa che si mette con la sua guardia del corpo o l'attrice ricca e famosa col carpentiere non ti dice niente...no ? ma permettere cosa ? se sei figo, anche col portafoglio vuoto riesci a frequentare chi vuoi. Ovvio,magari mancano le occasioni,nel senso che "i mondi" frequentati sono diversi. Tu invece devi sopperire. Secondo me. E non ti offendere che ti vedo.


----------



## Tessa (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda che ce ne stanno di donne che noi uomini non ci possiamo permettere...
> 
> ma vivete sul mondo delle nuvole proprio.
> 
> ...


Neanche con la Cristoforetti, molto probabilmente


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia che tristitudine.......ora ho capito : sei cesso pure te :singleeye:. La principessa che si mette con la sua guardia del corpo o l'attrice ricca e famosa col carpentiere non ti dice niente...no ? ma permettere cosa ? se sei figo, anche col portafoglio vuoto riesci a frequentare chi vuoi. Ovvio,magari mancano le occasioni,nel senso che "i mondi" frequentati sono diversi. Tu invece devi sopperire. Secondo me. E non ti offendere che ti vedo.



e si infatti di principesse con la guardia del corpo e di attrici ricche e famose con il carpentiere ce ne sono a centinaia...ci vuole il pallottoliere per contarle tutte.

il realismo sta di casa da te si vede...

io magari sarò pure cesso ma non ho mai avuto nessun problema a trovarmi una donna, qualsiasi essa sia, e visto che sono vuoto, poco intelligente, superficiale, evidentemente deve essere per qualcosa d'altro.

considerando che dove vivo io sono uno dei più pezzenti, non ci vengono con me per i soldi di sicuro...

sarà lo spirito da crocerossina per salvare un povero coglione.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che non ti piacciono le cesse??? http://cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2011/08/elisabetta-canalis-barneys.jpg



se la canalis è cessa per te....

non voglio immaginare quelle che sono cesse per me cosa devono essere per te.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Seguendo il tuo discorso esistono donne che tutti gli uomini possono permettersi..


si, ci sono eccome.

come ci sono categoria di donne che possono avere tutti gli uomini che vogliono.

perchè non è che se domani mattina federica nargi si mette in testa di far crollare le difese di tuo marito / compagno non ci riesce.
stai pur tranquilla che ci riesce.

è così.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> se la canalis è cessa per te....
> 
> non voglio immaginare quelle che sono cesse per me cosa devono essere per te.


Per me la Canalis è proprio bruttissima. Poi che si impegna a risultare decente, con trucchi, photoshoppate ecc è da apprezzare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ci sono eccome.
> 
> come ci sono categoria di donne che possono avere tutti gli uomini che vogliono.
> 
> ...


Ma io non metto in dubbio questo
Seguendo il tuo ragionamento una come me la potrebbe avere chiunque visto che di sicuro non sono figa. Invece non è così. Per esempio uno come te non lo vorrei nemmeno dipinto. 
Quello che cerco di spiegarti è che esistono uomini e donne fighi e non fighi che guardano cose diverse da quelle che guardi tu.


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ci sono eccome.
> 
> come ci sono categoria di donne che possono avere tutti gli uomini che vogliono.
> 
> ...



Ciao

guarda che non è per tutti così. Invece. 
C'è chi preferisce di gran lunga le tonde e con una magra non sa che fare. 
Come chi preferisce le piccole o le bionde ecc. ecc. sui gusti non puoi generalizzare. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ci sono eccome.
> 
> come ci sono categoria di donne che possono avere tutti gli uomini che vogliono.
> 
> ...


No
non è così 

Ho tanti aneddoti a riguardo: questo è il più breve.
È uno scherzone di merda organizzato al liceo ad un ragazzo quasi obeso.
La bellina ingaggiata per farlo capitolare 
non gli piaceva.
Bella, ricca e "popolare".
A tempo perso faceva la modella.
Lui sovrappeso, bonaccione e pure ripetente.
Non ricco.
Qualche anno dopo l'ho visto con una ragazza con un bel viso ma grassa.
Quindi neanche gay.


----------



## Ecate (19 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ci sono eccome.
> 
> come ci sono categoria di donne che possono avere tutti gli uomini che vogliono.
> 
> ...


poi aggiungo una cosa: queste priorità sono le tue e di moltissime altre persone, ma esiste anche un mondo diverso dal tuo
e dal mio
sei mai stato in qualche ambiente intriso di ideali, ideologia o religione?
Testimoni di Geova, neocatecumenali o antispecisti militanti per restare in Europa?
Non che sia impossibile sedurre persone appartenenti a questi ambienti. Ci vuole però un approccio diverso da quello che tu ritieni universalmente vincente.


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> poi aggiungo una cosa: queste priorità sono le tue e di moltissime altre persone, ma esiste anche un mondo diverso dal tuo
> e dal mio
> sei mai stato in qualche ambiente intriso di ideali, ideologia o religione?
> Testimoni di Geova, neocatecumenali o antispecisti militanti per restare in Europa?
> Non che sia impossibile sedurre persone appartenenti a questi ambienti. Ci vuole però un approccio diverso da quello che tu ritieni universalmente vincente.



Ciao

concordo ... 

Certo, che per chi segue quel main stream, dove viene dettato cosa ha da piacere, non riesce ad immaginarsi mondi differenti. Mondi, dove per bello, seducente ecc. viene considerato altro. E cosa è da considerare bello universalmente, è il periodo storico a dettarlo ... basta fare un viaggio cosa s'intendeva per bello nel medio evo o nel rinascimento. Modelli che con il bello di oggi cozzano ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non metto in dubbio questo
> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento una come me la potrebbe avere chiunque visto che di sicuro non sono figa. Invece non è così. Per esempio uno come te non lo vorrei nemmeno dipinto.
> Quello che cerco di spiegarti è che esistono uomini e donne fighi e non fighi che guardano cose diverse da quelle che guardi tu.



Ciao

cosa non metti in dubbio?
Che tuo marito cascherebbe davanti ad una Federica Nargi? 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2016)

Ma stiamo a scherzare? Neppure la prendo in considerazione una affermazione  del genere. Un conto è dire che esistono persone particolarmente curate, per cui piacenti (mi pare ovvio che chi di lavoro fa la modella avrà un fisico migliore della Cristoforetti, ma solo perchè quest'ultima non ha lo stesso tempo della Nargi da dedicare alla palestra) . Un altro ridursi a dire che chi è bella/o può averli tutti. Non è che io mi fidanzo finchè non mi arriva Mariano di Vaio, ma che stiamo a scherzare? L'amore è stare con il più decente che ce lo dà? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa non metti in dubbio?
> Che tuo marito cascherebbe davanti ad una Federica Nargi?
> ...


No e mi sono spiegata anche male 
Domani riformulo


----------



## Alessandra (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Per me la Canalis è proprio bruttissima. Poi che si impegna a risultare decente, con trucchi, photoshoppate ecc è da apprezzare.


Be'...Oddio. ...:mexican:


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Per me la Canalis è proprio bruttissima. Poi che si impegna a risultare decente, con trucchi, photoshoppate ecc è da apprezzare.


No dico....Brutissima addirittura?!


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma stiamo a scherzare? Neppure la prendo in considerazione una affermazione  del genere. Un conto è dire che esistono persone particolarmente curate, per cui piacenti (mi pare ovvio che chi di lavoro fa la modella avrà un fisico migliore della Cristoforetti, ma solo perchè quest'ultima non ha lo stesso tempo della Nargi da dedicare alla palestra) . Un altro ridursi a dire che chi è bella/o può averli tutti. Non è che io mi fidanzo finchè non mi arriva Mariano di Vaio, ma che stiamo a scherzare? L'amore è stare con il più decente che ce lo dà? :rotfl:


Più che altro m'è parso che LDS ne facesse una questione di potere. La donna (e l'uomo) bello possono avere chi vogliono.
Ma i giochi di potere non li vince il più bello. 
Per qualcuno l'ebbrezza di scoparne una (o uno) bellissima(o) è niente rispetto alla soddisfazione di dire di no a chi è sicuro di poter sedurre.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> No dico....Brutissima addirittura?!


Mah..

...alle volte si nega con forza una evidenza talmente evidente da risultare banale segnalarla...

Quasi quasi ci apro un 3d..


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

se c'è una non photoshoppata quella è la canalis che gira spessissimo senza trucco senza patemi d'animo e menate.è bella; puòanche non piacere a qualcuno ma le brutte sono un'altra roba, garantito


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah..
> 
> ...alle volte si nega con forza una evidenza talmente evidente da risultare banale segnalarla...
> 
> Quasi quasi ci apro un 3d..


La Canalis è una bonona!Magra e tonica.Fisico statuario.Perchè negarlo?Senza nulla da togliere alle donne più curvose e morbide....Ma chiamare proprio la Canalis "bruttissima" ce ne vuole.Vabbè che ci son i gusti ma obiettivamente parlando...

Apri il 3d:up:


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Boh a volte ci sono facce che pur essendo oggettivamente belle esteticamente non piacciono.
A me la Canalis piace. Non mi piace la bellissima Nicole Kidman.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Addirittura negare, ma a me frega zero della Canalis :rotfl: solo che se Lds me la mette in mezzo a certe donne... 

Ma per me se si parla di bellissime passiamo a Bar Refaeli o Doutzen Kroes, bellissime con make up e ancor di più senza. :inlove:

Per rimanere in casa meglio la Bellucci o Gregoracci.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Addirittura negare, ma a me frega zero della Canalis :rotfl: solo che se Lds me la mette in mezzo a certe donne...
> 
> Ma per me se si parla di bellissime passiamo a Bar Refaeli o Doutzen Kroes, bellissime con make up e ancor di più senza. :inlove:
> 
> Per rimanere in casa meglio la Bellucci o Gregoracci.


non è questione di meglio o peggio, basta non parlare di "bruttissime"


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Addirittura negare, ma a me frega zero della Canalis :rotfl: solo che se Lds me la mette in mezzo a certe donne...
> 
> Ma per me se si parla di bellissime passiamo a Bar Refaeli o Doutzen Kroes, bellissime con make up e ancor di più senza. :inlove:
> 
> Per rimanere in casa meglio la Bellucci o Gregoracci.


Ma anche io mangio e bevo senza la Canalis, non è il problema di fregarsene... 

E ne hai fatto menzione parlando di "bruttissime" non parlando di "bellissime"...

Può non essere il proprio tipo ideale, certo.. Converrai però che il "bruttissima" con cui l hai catalogata, stona leggermente con una realtà oggettivamente diversa...


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Addirittura negare, ma a me frega zero della Canalis :rotfl: solo che se Lds me la mette in mezzo a certe donne...
> 
> Ma per me se si parla di bellissime passiamo a Bar Refaeli o Doutzen Kroes, bellissime con make up e ancor di più senza. :inlove:
> 
> Per rimanere in casa meglio la Bellucci o Gregoracci.


Ma Scared il punto non è la bellezza o meno della Canalis,della Bellucci o della Gregoracci.Son tutte donne dello spettacolo,è il loro lavoro e son nate così...Il punto è che se io(parlo di me per evitare fraintendimenti e generalizzazioni) chiamo bruttissima(tu dici bruttissima ma lds dice cesso ma alla fine la sostanza è la stessa) un altra donna ,non posso sorprendermi o meravigliarmi se un uomo usa proprio il termine "cesso" per definire una donna qualsiasi...Che poi dirò una banalita ma tant'è se vogliamo "non è bello ciò che è bello ma è bello ciò che piace...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di meglio o peggio, basta non parlare di "bruttissime"


Per dire come tipo io la Canalis la preferisco alla Gregoracci, che trovo molto più volgare, o alla Brilli, che trovo molto più stinfia, ma cavolo.. Lo vedo che son tutte assolutamente "non bruttissime"


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per dire come tipo io la Canalis la preferisco alla Gregoracci, che trovo molto più volgare, o alla Brilli, che trovo molto più stinfia, ma cavolo.. Lo vedo che son tutte assolutamente "non bruttissime"


il loro lavoro si basa sulla bellezza.... la canalis è stata scelta come velina da un casting apposito, punto.
la volta scorsa era belen rifattissima secondo scaredhearth....un'altra che ha comunque di base una gran bellezza oggettiva


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

vabbè, insomma ho capito c'è qualcuno che è addirittura più selettivo di me!

lo sapevo che esistevano, ma non pensavo fino a questo punto.
è chiaro adesso, quanto meno a me, che la Canalis è cessa per qualcuno.
per me appartiene alla categoria di bombe atomiche invece.
il mondo è bello perchè è vario....
quindi non prendiamocela più di tanto.
per qualcuno persino nicka che si autodefinisce cessa, sarà una bomba atomica...
la differenza fra una vera cessa e la canalis è semplice:
il numero di persone che ti reputa cessa.

se una è vera cessa avrà nella sua vita forse una decina di compagni e bacia manina che li ha avuti.

la cessa Canalis invece poterebbe averne cinquanta al mese se volesse, questo distingue la vera cessa da una che non ci piace.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sto "lol" te lo infilo là *dove non batte il sole*!



...


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> vabbè, insomma ho capito c'è qualcuno che è addirittura più selettivo di me!
> 
> lo sapevo che esistevano, ma non pensavo fino a questo punto.
> è chiaro adesso, quanto meno a me, che la Canalis è cessa per qualcuno.
> ...


Semplificazione forzatissima.
Pieno in giro di cozze mostruose che trombano come non ci fosse un domani, solo perchè la danno via facile.

Secondo quanto scrivi, il numero di trombate (potenziali o non) renderebbe la donna più o meno figa.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> vabbè, insomma ho capito c'è qualcuno che è addirittura più selettivo di me!
> 
> lo sapevo che esistevano, ma non pensavo fino a questo punto.
> è chiaro adesso, quanto meno a me, che la Canalis è cessa per qualcuno.
> ...


Sai che per me.. La differenza tra una cessa e una non cessa è nel sentirsi cessa dentro...?

Una cessa dentro si trascura, è sciatta.. Non ha amore estetico x se... Non cura il linguaggio, non cura i rapporti con gli altri...

Una donna non bella ma che "dentro" non si sente cessa, anzi ha cura di se... Molta cura, Io la trovo perfino più attraente di una bella esteticamente... 

Buffa la vita... Buffe le diversità...


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Semplificazione forzatissima.
> Pieno in giro di cozze mostruose che trombano come non ci fosse un domani, solo perchè la danno via facile.
> 
> Secondo quanto scrivi, il numero di trombate (potenziali o non) renderebbe la donna più o meno figa.



io di cozze mostruose che trombano come non ci fosse un domani non ne ho mai conosciute.

o abbiamo una soglia differente di cozza mostruosa.

chiaro che se la canalis per qualcuno è cozza, abbiamo delle differenze abissali nel giudicare l'aspetto esteriore di una donna.

e ti posso assicurare che una cessa può fare quello che vuole con il sottoscritto, non è che me la trovo nel letto il giorno dopo.

bisognerebbe stabilire quello che è cessa universalmente riconosciuta e non.


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

che lungo 3d. ho letto solo ora.

vado controcorrente. ma non perché io sia concorde con [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION]: non mi piace il discorso "con le cesse non ci parlo" nè tutto ciò che riguarda condizioni di vita et simili.

però.. due cose.

1)non parlo del forum - parlo del real world  - ci sono tante ma tante persone che ragionano come [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] , uomini e donne. peccato che la maggior parte non lo dicano.

il ragionamento del tipo "con un brutto/a non mi ci metto" l'ho sentito fare eccome. 

il ragionamento che "il calciatore si può permettere la Nargi perchè c'ha i soldi, io no. ma se c'avessi i soldi e/o fossi così bello vorrei anche io stare con la Nargi" esiste eccome, e vale anche al femminile.

quindi, esiste questo tipo di pensiero e questo tipo di realtà e non è solo LDS che ragiona così. LDS diciamo che lo dice chiaramente e non è ipocrita, ecco.

2) personalmente mi viene  il nervoso, o i 5 minuti (cit Nì ) ogni qualvolta si presenta l'equazione bella = scema, superficiale, cretina, deficiente. per non parlare del "puttana", chiaramente.
 del tipo che una donna (perché per gli uomini *non è così*) attraente deve sempre dimostrare di essere brava, intelligente o comunque non cretina. perché di default, se sei dotata di un'attrezzatura da mammifero decente e in più ti migliori facendo sport,  vai regolarmente dall'estetista e parrucchiere, usi particolare cura nell'abbigliamento etc, sei sicuramente stupida. o meglio lo fai perché puoi puntare solo su quello.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che lungo 3d. ho letto solo ora.
> 
> vado controcorrente. ma non perché io sia concorde con @_LDS_: non mi piace il discorso "con le cesse non ci parlo" nè tutto ciò che riguarda condizioni di vita et simili.
> 
> ...


ne ho conosciute di donne straordinariamente belle ma vuote dentro, delle deficienti patentate, molte facevano anche, evidentemente, le mignotte.

come è vero anche che ci sono delle cozze stratosferiche che sono delle capre ignoranti e zoccole a loro volta.

non sono tutte così.

ho delle care amiche russe e lituane che sono bellissime, con un passato da modelle quando avevano 20 anni, percorsi che le hanno permesso di pagarsi li studi, donne dotate di un intelligenza sopraffina o di uno spirito imprenditoriale magistrale.
donne colte che nella vita hanno avuto una difficoltà in più, dimostrare a tutti che sono riuscite ad ottenere qualcosa perchè si sono impegnate e sacrificate, hanno studiato e hanno meritato quello che hanno non perchè hanno aperto le gambe, ma perchè sono competenti e di grande spessore.

io con una donna cogliona, con niente dentro la testa non mi ci siedo a parlare nemmeno 5 minuti.
puoi essere pure miss mondo, ma se sei cogliona i tuoi argomenti finiscono molto velocemente....


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

In fin dei conti, piaccia o meno, è statisticamente provato che i belli hanno più successo dei brutti. Anche in ambiti dove la bellezza non conta.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> In fin dei conti, piaccia o meno, è statisticamente provato che i belli hanno più successo dei brutti. Anche in ambiti dove la bellezza non conta.


questo è sicuro.

dove lavoro io sembra che le assumano con il certificato....

non ce ne sta nemmeno uno che non sia uno schianto.

solo donne di una bellezza disarmante.

se sei bello/a è più facile, tutto molto più facile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

però che le belle abbiano più rapporti sessuali delle brutte non mi risulta:singleeye:


----------



## Tradito? (20 Giugno 2016)

Spesso non contano le parole dette, ma chi le dice


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> questo è sicuro.
> 
> dove lavoro io sembra che le assumano con il certificato....
> 
> ...



L'importante è non pensare che il successo sia tutto, nella vita.

O che i sentimenti ruotino intorno a canoni puramente estetici. detto ciò, ribadisco: liberi ciascuno di cercare il compagno che più aggrada.

Io lo vorrei somigliante ad un puffo blu  Scherzo eh.... è solo per dire che i miei criteri (inesistenti) sarebbero più selettivi dei tuoi. Non in senso estetico, e non per una semplice trombata.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'importante è non pensare che il successo sia tutto, nella vita.
> 
> O che i sentimenti ruotino intorno a canoni puramente estetici. detto ciò, ribadisco: liberi ciascuno di cercare il compagno che più aggrada.
> 
> Io lo vorrei somigliante ad un puffo blu  Scherzo eh.... è solo per dire che i miei criteri (inesistenti) sarebbero più selettivi dei tuoi. Non in senso estetico, e non per una semplice trombata.



un mio compagno di liceo ha " quasi lol " finito l'università.

ha studiato ingegneria nucleare a milano, ed è partito in america e fare la specializzazione, non è entrato all'MIT, ma a stanford.

ha 30 anni come me e a meno che non siano cambiate le cose negli ultimi 6 mesi non ha mai avuto una donna, nemmeno mai baciata una.

ancora non ci è chiaro se sia o no gay, ma tutte le sue tecniche di approccio ad una donna sono inefficaci, cerca di spiegarle dopo 5 minuti che discutono i perchè del mondo.

i suoi paletti sono talmente stretti che sarà difficile trovare una donna intelligente come lui.

è un genio in quello che fa, un coglione nella vita.

ognuno ha i suoi paletti e i suoi criteri....

ma a tutti piacciono le donne belle.


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

*Serenità ?*

Quoto le parole di banshee
Non trovo che [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] abbia punti di riferimento diversi da tanti altri, pure in questo forum, che a differenza sua mitigano i capisaldi con discorsi politicamente ed esteticamente corretti, magari perché hanno capito meglio come funzionano i rapporti sociali o perché intimamente convinti di dover fare di necessità virtù.
L'uomo che dice di no, pur essendo di condizioni sociali estremamente inferiori, alla donna bellissima che tutto puote è un qualcosa di talmente emblematico che è raccontato pure nella bibbia.
Il potere è meglio che fottere, ha detto qualcuno che di potere se ne intendeva.

Anche se è rassicurante crederlo, non esistono chiavi che aprono tutte le porte.
Ci sono porte per cui le chiavi non immaginiamo neanche quali siano e per capirlo serve umiltà, la sicumera spesso utile porta a volte a sfasciarsi il setto nasale.
Di qui per me lo sconcerto che tutto è tranne che serenità di fronte alla scelta del coltivatore di patate.

Un'altra piccola cosa.
Nel momento in cui una qualsiasi posizione o attitudine (ricchezza, selettività, bellezza, classismo, intransigenza...) viene ostentata, si rivela una fragilità.
Gli squali non aspettano altro.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto, scusa?
> a me colpisce il modo di parlare/esprimersi, ad esempio.
> dopo poco che conosco qualcuno l'aspetto non lo noto neppure più.
> uno che da priorità all'aspetto esteriore non lo vorrei, come compagno.
> ...


Se (ipotetica) io sono un uomo di bell'aspetto, in gamba, brillante, spigliato, con un bel lavoro ed un discreto conto in banca - e ne sono perfettamente consapevole - posso 'scegliere'.
Se, viceversa, non ho nessuna (o solo alcune) di quelle qualità il mio range di scelta sarà molto più limitato.
Per stare al tuo esempio, anche io sono attratto dal modo di parlare e/o di esprimersi di una persona, ma se quelle qualità sono accompagnate anche da quella che per i miei personalissimi e sindacabilissimi canoni è una 'bella presenza' lo sarò ancora di più. E 'funziona' così per il 99,9 % delle persone che conosco.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Spesso non contano le parole dette, ma chi le dice


quoto

ricordo uno dei primi "Maurizio Costanzo Show" dove la povera Rosi Bindi (povera nel senso che non è certo una donna avvenente) diceva una serie di cose molto intelligenti e sensate e veniva sistematicamente beccata dagli altri ospiti.

E nella stessa puntata la Marini (la Marini di allora) che sparava una serie di minchiate allucinanti, tra l'adulazione e il convinto e complice assenso degli stessi ospiti....


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Spesso non contano le parole dette, ma chi le dice


Questa non è una cosa bella.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un mio compagno di liceo ha " quasi lol " finito l'università.
> 
> ha studiato ingegneria nucleare a milano, ed è partito in america e fare la specializzazione, non è entrato all'MIT, ma a stanford.
> 
> ...



Verissimo.
Il mio ex cognato definiva in modo simile il fratello, un vero e proprio genio del diritto, assurto alle Magistrature Superiori a tempo di record (in Italia nessuno come lui). C'è chi ha sviluppato in maniera incredibile un solo talento, e solo quello.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che lungo 3d. ho letto solo ora.
> 
> vado controcorrente. ma non perché io sia concorde con @_LDS_: non mi piace il discorso "con le cesse non ci parlo" nè tutto ciò che riguarda condizioni di vita et simili.
> 
> ...


Brutta bestia l'invidia...


----------



## Tradito? (20 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa non è una cosa bella.


nel mondo esistono cose belle e cose meno belle


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quoto le parole di banshee
> *Non trovo che @LDS abbia punti di riferimento diversi da tanti altri, pure in questo forum, che a differenza sua mitigano i capisaldi con discorsi politicamente ed esteticamente corretti, magari perché hanno capito meglio come funzionano i rapporti sociali o perché intimamente convinti di dover fare di necessità virtù.*
> L'uomo che dice di no, pur essendo di condizioni sociali estremamente inferiori, alla donna bellissima che tutto puote è un qualcosa di talmente emblematico che è raccontato pure nella bibbia.
> Il potere è meglio che fottere, ha detto qualcuno che di potere se ne intendeva.
> ...



quoto..!


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se (ipotetica) io sono un uomo di bell'aspetto, in gamba, brillante, spigliato, con un bel lavoro ed un discreto conto in banca - e ne sono perfettamente consapevole - posso 'scegliere'.
> Se, viceversa, non ho nessuna (o solo alcune) di quelle qualità il mio range di scelta sarà molto più limitato.
> Per stare al tuo esempio, anche io sono attratto dal modo di parlare e/o di esprimersi di una persona, ma se quelle qualità sono accompagnate anche da quella che per i miei personalissimi e sindacabilissimi canoni è una 'bella presenza' lo sarò ancora di più. E 'funziona' così per il 99,9 % delle persone che conosco.


ed è esattamente così.

quando sei cessa/cesso invece ringrazia il buon dio che ne hai uno e tienitelo stretto pure.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ed è esattamente così.
> 
> quando sei cessa/cesso invece ringrazia il buon dio che ne hai uno e tienitelo stretto pure.


Similes cum similibus.
Lo dicevano più di 2000 anni fa.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> che lungo 3d. ho letto solo ora.
> 
> vado controcorrente. ma non perché io sia concorde con @_LDS_: non mi piace il discorso "con le cesse non ci parlo" nè tutto ciò che riguarda condizioni di vita et simili.
> 
> ...


è vero... diciamo che una bella ha un'arma e se lo sa non è una stupida... ed è un fatto

inutile girarci attorno, vale anche per gli uomini belli

e le armi che si hanno vanno usate, ci mancherebbe.. 

direi che una donna attraente deve dimostrare semplicemente di "non puntare esclusivamente" su quell'arma che indubbiamente ha... 

perché se io ti voglio convincere a fare una cosa e ho un coltello in mano, bisogna vedere se mentre ti chiedo la cosa, me lo apro tra le mani, e te lo mostro con sguardo serio, mentre ci gioco minacciosamente...

oppure lo tengo in tasca con disinvoltura e senza particolare esibizione... e allora mi piace "usare" anche altre armi per convincerti... pur avendocelo in tasca, il coltello...


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> nel mondo esistono cose belle e cose meno belle


La questione è che dovremmo giudicare i concetti e non da chi vengono espressi.
Non ho problemi a riconosceri in concetti e opinioni condivisibili espresse da persone che mis tanno sul cazzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quoto le parole di banshee
> Non trovo che [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] abbia punti di riferimento diversi da tanti altri, pure in questo forum, che a differenza sua mitigano i capisaldi con discorsi politicamente ed esteticamente corretti, magari perché hanno capito meglio come funzionano i rapporti sociali o perché intimamente convinti di dover fare di necessità virtù.
> L'uomo che dice di no, pur essendo di condizioni sociali estremamente inferiori, alla donna bellissima che tutto puote è un qualcosa di talmente emblematico che è raccontato pure nella bibbia.
> Il potere è meglio che fottere, ha detto qualcuno che di potere se ne intendeva.
> ...


Mille verdi virtuali


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mille verdi virtuali


:kiss:
e neanche abbiamo praticato la stessa arte marziale


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ed è esattamente così.
> 
> quando sei cessa/cesso invece ringrazia il buon dio che ne hai uno e tienitelo stretto pure.


Sì infatti.
Come ti dissi già una volta ogni mattina vado in chiesa ad accendere un cero alla Madonna perché un paio che mi hanno detto "vabbe sei chiavabile" li ho trovati. 
Mi reputo fortunata.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quoto le parole di banshee
> Non trovo che @_LDS_ abbia punti di riferimento diversi da tanti altri, pure in questo forum, che a differenza sua mitigano i capisaldi con discorsi politicamente ed esteticamente corretti, magari perché hanno capito meglio come funzionano i rapporti sociali o perché intimamente convinti di dover fare di necessità virtù.
> L'uomo che dice di no, pur essendo di condizioni sociali estremamente inferiori, alla donna bellissima che tutto puote è un qualcosa di talmente emblematico che è raccontato pure nella bibbia.
> Il potere è meglio che fottere, ha detto qualcuno che di potere se ne intendeva.
> ...


Ma che ci siano persone che ragionano in funzione di mi interessa solo se bella/o - figo/fighe -benestante o più che benestante non lo metto in dubbio e non metto in dubbio che non sia solo [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] a pensarla così.
personalmemte quando conosco una persona in generale e anche da uno punto di vista sentimentale non mi pongo limiti e questi parametri non sono assolutamente vincolanti anzi a me interessano di più le persone meno "evidenti" 
sull'ostentazione, secondo,  è una ostentazione dispregiativa verso gli altri o un ostentazione equilibrata ? nel primo  caso probabile trovi squali, nel secondo caso non credo proprio 
Prendiamo l'esempio di [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] da un punto di vista  professionale lo ammiro molto perché si capisce che ha sacrificato buona parte della sua gioventù per inseguire caparbiamente una sua passione, ha dimostrato impegno, maturità  e quando ostenta i risultati  non posso che dargli atto che è apprezzabile il suo impegno e sono veramente contenta per lui 
da un punto di vista relazionale  soprattutto in campo sentimentale ha ancora una certa immaturità che presumo verrà smussata con l'avanzare dell'età 
tutto qui


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se (ipotetica) io sono un uomo di bell'aspetto, in gamba, brillante, spigliato, con un bel lavoro ed un discreto conto in banca - e ne sono perfettamente consapevole - posso 'scegliere'.
> Se, viceversa, non ho nessuna (o solo alcune) di quelle qualità il mio range di scelta sarà molto più limitato.
> Per stare al tuo esempio, anche io sono attratto dal modo di parlare e/o di esprimersi di una persona, ma se quelle qualità sono accompagnate anche da quella che per i miei personalissimi e sindacabilissimi canoni è una 'bella presenza' lo sarò ancora di più. E 'funziona' così per il 99,9 % delle persone che conosco.





LDS ha detto:


> ed è esattamente così.
> 
> quando sei cessa/cesso invece ringrazia il buon dio che ne hai uno e tienitelo stretto pure.


ci sono donne  anche diverse 
non mi sembra abbiate una Grande considerazione dell'universo femminile se lo relegate a queste 4 regolette messe in croce 
poi se le donne vi danno il due di picche non stupitevi più di tanto però


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ci sono donne  anche diverse
> non mi sembra abbiate una Grande considerazione dell'universo femminile se lo relegate a queste 4 regolette messe in croce
> poi se le donne vi danno il due di picche non stupitevi più di tanto però


Certo, ci sono.
E sono una minoranza numericamente insignificante.
Una donna che ce le ha tutte, o quasi, difficilmente si accompagnerà ad un lavaportoni (e viceversa).
Giusto ? Sbagliato ?
Così è e così sarà per sempre nei secoli dei secoli.
P.S. : ovviamente c'è anche la strafiga testa di cazzo che arriva ad una certa e si trova sola come un cane, e il più delle volte se lo merita...


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che ci siano persone che ragionano in funzione di mi interessa solo se bella/o - figo/fighe -benestante o più che benestante non lo metto in dubbio e non metto in dubbio che non sia solo @_LDS_ a pensarla così.
> personalmemte quando conosco una persona in generale e anche da uno punto di vista sentimentale non mi pongo limiti e questi parametri non sono assolutamente vincolanti anzi a me interessano di più le persone meno "evidenti"
> sull'ostentazione, secondo,  è una ostentazione dispregiativa verso gli altri o un ostentazione equilibrata ? nel primo  caso probabile trovi squali, nel secondo caso non credo proprio
> Prendiamo l'esempio di @_LDS_ da un punto di vista  professionale lo ammiro molto perché si capisce che ha sacrificato buona parte della sua gioventù per inseguire caparbiamente una sua passione, ha dimostrato impegno, maturità  e quando ostenta i risultati  non posso che dargli atto che è apprezzabile il suo impegno e sono veramente contenta per lui
> ...


Un'ostentazione può anche non essere dispregiativa nei confronti degli altri
Ma è una comunicazione impellente di un aspetto di se e in questa impellenza si rivela la fragilità 
Di LDS penso le cose che pensi tu 
Solo gli auguro di diventare più flessibile mentalmente e di smussare certi spigoli, per percorrere con meno livore la strada che si è scelto lui


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> In fin dei conti, piaccia o meno, è statisticamente provato che i belli hanno più successo dei brutti. Anche in ambiti dove la bellezza non conta.





LDS ha detto:


> questo è sicuro.
> 
> dove lavoro io sembra che le assumano con il certificato....
> 
> ...


Dissi io questa cosa e fui mangiato vivo, mi fu dato dell'inumano. Lo dicon altri e non ci si indigna. Mah.



Tradito? ha detto:


> Spesso non contano le parole dette, ma chi le dice


Quanto hai ragione


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dissi io questa cosa e fui mangiato vivo, mi fu dato dell'inumano. Lo dicon altri e non ci si indigna. Mah.


a dire il vero qui di indignazione ne ho letta pure troppa


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> a dire il vero qui di indignazione ne ho letta pure troppa


Non avevo letto il resto  E mi riferivo anche ad altro


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

a parità di preparazione la bellezza è un valore aggiunto.innegabile


----------



## brenin (20 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## brenin (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> *a parità di preparazione *la bellezza è un valore aggiunto.innegabile


Verissimo. Però oggigiorno va molto il concetto che " non conta quello che sei,ma ciò che fai creder di essere " ( sempre in ambito lavorativo ) . Per cui la preparazione,purtroppo, in molti casi lascia spazio " all'apparenza "....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo. Però oggigiorno va molto il concetto che " non conta quello che sei,ma ciò che fai creder di essere " ( sempre in ambito lavorativo ) . Per cui la preparazione,purtroppo, in molti casi lascia spazio " all'apparenza "....


Si ma l apparenza conta e molto.
È il tuo modo di venderti

Se sei bravissimo ma ti vendi malissimo, non farai mai strada...

Vendersi bene è un arte irrinunciabile anche per chi è preparatissimo


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo. Però oggigiorno va molto il concetto che " non conta quello che sei,ma ciò che fai creder di essere " ( sempre in ambito lavorativo ) . Per cui la preparazione,purtroppo, in molti casi lascia spazio " all'apparenza "....


non nego che ci sia a volte anche questo ma 
 dipende.
sinceramente incontro parecchie persone di bell'aspetto che svolgono ottimamente il loro lavoro.... anche perchè alla fine contano i risultati 
penso che  esista anche un preconcetto al contrario.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

che genialata ho detto.....certamente ci sono i brutti incompetenti etc:singleeye:


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quoto le parole di banshee
> Non trovo che @_LDS_ abbia punti di riferimento diversi da tanti altri, pure in questo forum, che a differenza sua mitigano i capisaldi con discorsi politicamente ed esteticamente corretti, magari perché hanno capito meglio come funzionano i rapporti sociali o perché intimamente convinti di dover fare di necessità virtù.
> L'uomo che dice di no, pur essendo di condizioni sociali estremamente inferiori, alla donna bellissima che tutto puote è un qualcosa di talmente emblematico che è raccontato pure nella bibbia.
> Il potere è meglio che fottere, ha detto qualcuno che di potere se ne intendeva.
> ...



Questa merita di essere evidenziata.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> il loro lavoro si basa sulla bellezza.... la canalis è stata scelta come velina da un casting apposito, punto.
> la volta scorsa era belen rifattissima *secondo scaredhearth*....un'altra che ha comunque di base una gran bellezza oggettiva







Ma no, è tale e uguale a 10 anni fa! Poi che sia bella nessuno lo nega, per me già quando era arrivata in Italia era bella. Non aveva bisogno di rifarsi nulla.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

quoto [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION]


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ed è esattamente così.
> 
> quando sei cessa/cesso invece ringrazia il buon dio che ne hai uno e tienitelo stretto pure.


Il modo di Lds di categorizzare e sindacare non mi stupisce.È comune a tanti altri.Così come è comune anche la frase sudettaUna donna "brutta" andrebbe dunque fatta a zerbino pur di tenersi l'uomo che l'ha elevata da "cessa" a scopabile....Peggio del essere definite "cesse".


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non nego che ci sia a volte anche questo ma
> dipende.
> sinceramente incontro parecchie persone di bell'aspetto che svolgono ottimamente il loro lavoro.... *anche perchè alla fine contano i risultati*
> penso che  esista anche un preconcetto al contrario.


Non ne sarei così sicura, ma come sempre è la mia esperienza.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Questa merita di essere evidenziata.


a dire il vero meriterebbe anche un adeguato e intrigante approfondimento... estendendo il concetto non solo ad aspetti economici o professionali....


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il modo di Lds di categorizzare e sindacare non mi stupisce.È comune a tanti altri.Così come è comune anche la frase sudettaUna donna "brutta" andrebbe dunque fatta a zerbino pur di tenersi l'uomo che l'ha elevata da "cessa" a scopabile....Peggio del essere definite "cesse".


Pensa che in un post della Lucarelli ho letto come spesso accada l'esatto contrario.
Ovvero, secondo lei, come spesso donne brutte cornifichino l'uomo bello e viceversa.
Si chiedeva il perché.
Come cantava Ferradini (il testo non era suo): 
Non esistono leggi in amore,
basta essere quello che sei.
Lascia aperta la porta del cuore
vedrai che una donna
é già in cerca di te.


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che in un post della Lucarelli ho letto come spesso accada l'esatto contrario.
> Ovvero, secondo lei, come spesso donne brutte cornifichino l'uomo bello e viceversa.
> Si chiedeva il perché.
> Come cantava Ferradini (il testo non era suo):
> ...


Ma io lo so danny.Che non esistono leggi in amore...Perciò che frasi come quella di lds mi lasciano di stucco ogni volta che le sento...


----------



## Tradito? (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che in un post della Lucarelli ho letto come spesso accada l'esatto contrario.
> Ovvero, secondo lei, come *spesso donne brutte cornifichino l'uomo bello e viceversa*.
> Si chiedeva il perché.
> Come cantava Ferradini (il testo non era suo):
> ...


anche io ne sono convinto e si possono intuire i motivi


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il modo di Lds di categorizzare e sindacare non mi stupisce.È comune a tanti altri.Così come è comune anche la frase sudettaUna donna "brutta" andrebbe dunque fatta a zerbino pur di tenersi l'uomo che l'ha elevata da "cessa" a scopabile....Peggio del essere definite "cesse".


Ma sono molti di più gli uomini brutti. Qui si parlava di donne perché [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] interessano loro. Ma uomini brutti ne è pieno il mondo. E'  più difficile per un uomo trovare una donna, che viceversa. 
Una donna è di aspetto discreto, può sempre usufruire di trucco e parrucco e migliorarsi. 
Tipo con l'arte del contouring puoi cambiare proprio viso.

L'uomo poco gradevole a vedersi, ahimè, ha poco da fare. Già i capelli corti risaltano un viso non armonioso. Poi non si può truccare. Il massimo farsi crescere il "barbone". 
Io tutte queste donne che devono tenersi l'uomo non le vedo. Anzi, proprio il contrario.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma sono molti di più gli uomini brutti. Qui si parlava di donne perché @_LDS_ interessano loro. Ma uomini brutti ne è pieno il mondo. E'  più difficile per un uomo trovare una donna, che viceversa.
> Una donna è di aspetto discreto, può sempre usufruire di trucco e parrucco e migliorarsi.
> Tipo con l'arte del contouring puoi cambiare proprio viso.View attachment 11748
> 
> ...


Questa tizia però quando arriva a casa dovrà pur struccarsi ogni tanto.
Mi vengono i brividi.


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma sono molti di più gli uomini brutti. Qui si parlava di donne perché [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] interessano loro. Ma uomini brutti ne è pieno il mondo. E'  più difficile per un uomo trovare una donna, che viceversa.
> Una donna è di aspetto discreto, può sempre usufruire di trucco e parrucco e migliorarsi.
> Tipo con l'arte del contouring puoi cambiare proprio viso.View attachment 11748
> 
> ...


Mha....a Montecarlo ci saranno di certo


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questa tizia però quando arriva a casa dovrà pur struccarsi ogni tanto.
> Mi vengono i brividi.


eh si, ormai non ci si può più fidare.:rotfl: Più che altro penso in vacanza, in piscina, tutti i giorni... sai che noia! 
Però sono tecniche molto utilizzate.


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questa tizia però quando arriva a casa dovrà pur struccarsi ogni tanto.
> Mi vengono i brividi.


-"Buongiorno amore!È stato fantastico ieri notte"
-"Chi sei,cosa vuoi,come sei entrata in casa mià?!La ragazza di ieri che cazzo di fine ha fatto?Chiamo subito la polizia....":carneval:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si, ormai non ci si può più fidare.:rotfl: Più che altro penso in vacanza, in piscina, tutti i giorni... sai che noia!
> Però sono tecniche molto utilizzate.


La mia tecnica è infallibile.
Trucco ZERO, ma zero sul serio...
Chi mi si piglia mi piglia così come sono e amen.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mha....a Montecarlo ci saranno di certo


Non è una meta che mi attira Montecarlo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> -"Buongiorno amore!È stato fantastico ieri notte"
> -"Chi sei,cosa vuoi,come sei entrata in casa mià?!La ragazza di ieri che cazzo di fine ha fatto?Chiamo subito la polizia....":carneval:


Che poi ogni volta che capita che mi trucchi (eslusivamente ai matrimoni e ho poche amiche!) sembro un travestito, lasciamo perdere!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si, ormai non ci si può più fidare.:rotfl: Più che altro penso in vacanza, in piscina, tutti i giorni... sai che noia!
> Però sono tecniche molto utilizzate.


Io stamattina sono uscita di casa solo dopo aver messo una crema idratante, Nada trucco, niente, niet 
mi capita  ogni tanto, generalmente mi trucco pochissimo poi ho ste giornate che proprio ma chissene 
ecco le tecniche le lascio a chi ha tempo e voglia di usarle


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> -"Buongiorno amore!È stato fantastico ieri notte"
> -"Chi sei,cosa vuoi,come sei entrata in casa mià?!La ragazza di ieri che cazzo di fine ha fatto?Chiamo subito la polizia....":carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E' capitato ad un mio amico in passato. Su fb sembrava una figa pazzesca.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non è una meta che mi attira Montecarlo.


Manco a me....preferisco Baia Domizia da sempre:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia tecnica è infallibile.
> *Trucco ZERO, ma zero sul serio..*.
> Chi mi si piglia mi piglia così come sono e amen.


Oh finalmente una che può capire la non voglia di truccarsi :up:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh finalmente una che può capire la non voglia di truccarsi :up:


Ma a parte la voglia che manca, è che non sono proprio capace...:rotfl:
Quindi evito totalmente che mi ci manca solo di mettermi a capire come truccarmi, calcola che c'ho pure gli occhi sghembi e sono intruccabili...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a parte la voglia che manca, è che non sono proprio capace...:rotfl:
> Quindi evito totalmente che mi ci manca solo di mettermi a capire come truccarmi, calcola che c'ho pure gli occhi sghembi e sono intruccabili...


Pure kate moss  ha gli occhi sghembi, di solito sono interessanti 
io capace sono, ma onestamente odio i restauri a parte sui mobili :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia tecnica è infallibile.
> Trucco ZERO, ma zero sul serio...
> Chi mi si piglia mi piglia così come sono e amen.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io stamattina sono uscita di casa solo dopo aver messo una crema idratante, Nada trucco, niente, niet
> mi capita  ogni tanto, generalmente mi trucco pochissimo poi ho ste giornate che proprio ma chissene
> ecco le tecniche le lascio a chi ha tempo e voglia di usarle


Io stamani Bb cream della Cien, per uv, del mio stesso incarnato. Mascara sempre della Cien. E un burro di cacao rosa della Labrosan. 
Alla fine mi spruzzo l'acqua termale della Avene, per dare un effetto radioso. Poi dipende dalle occasioni. Ma non riesco a tenermi mascheroni.


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia tecnica è infallibile.
> Trucco ZERO, ma zero sul serio...
> Chi mi si piglia mi piglia così come sono e amen.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io stamattina sono uscita di casa solo dopo aver messo una crema idratante, Nada trucco, niente, niet
> mi capita  ogni tanto, generalmente mi trucco pochissimo poi ho ste giornate che proprio ma chissene
> ecco le tecniche le lascio a chi ha tempo e voglia di usarle


Io ho risolto : occhiali da sole tipo Maschera Veneziana fino alle 8 di sera:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure kate moss  ha gli occhi sghembi, di solito sono interessanti
> io capace sono, ma onestamente odio i restauri a parte sui mobili :rotfl:


Lei li ha all'insù...
I miei virano pericolosamente verso il basso...tipo cane bastonato...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lei li ha all'insù...
> I miei virano pericolosamente verso il basso...tipo cane bastonato...:rotfl:


ma piantala...


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma piantala...


Eh ma è vero!!! Vanno in giù!!! 
Quando li trucco (anzi, me li truccano) si accentua ancora di più, a meno che una brava non riesca a raddrizzarli un po'...non è semplice...


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Manco a me....preferisco Baia Domizia da sempre:rotfl:


eh hai detti niente.  La mia top è San Vito lo Capo. :inlove:


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non è una meta che mi attira Montecarlo.


c'è da divertirsi e parecchio pure....

c'è topa industriale a destra e a sinistra


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.

ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.

a 30 già cominciano i problemi e a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli.


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.
> 
> ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.
> 
> *a 30 già cominciano i problemi e a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli.*


Minkiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   


Sto a murì :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.
> 
> ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.
> 
> a 30 già cominciano i problemi e a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli.



Ciao

a quaranta ... si è come il vino ben stagionato, se uno si è curato 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> c'è da divertirsi e parecchio pure....
> 
> *c'è topa industriale a destra e a sinistra*



Ehm, essendo donna mi fa piacere per te. Ma preferisco altro. :carneval: 

Preferisco un altro Monaco (di Baviera) , mi piace il fascino dell'uomo del nord Europa.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.
> 
> ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.
> 
> a 30 già cominciano i problemi e a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli.


Io mi fermo a quel bel giallino epatico che spezzo con un bel verdino bile ogni tanto...
:inlove: amami LD, amami ferocemente!!! :inlove:


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.
> 
> ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.
> 
> a 30 già cominciano i problemi e* a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli.*


Io vedo molte 40enni bellissime invece, anzi forse è l'età di massima bellezza per una donna. Poi dipende. Se ti piace la bellezza infantile, o se cerchi una donna.


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Manco a me....preferisco Baia Domizia da sempre:rotfl:


BAIA DOMIZIA??? Perché conosci Baia Domizia? 

Omg ho mai chiesto se vuoi sposarmi?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.
> 
> ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.
> 
> a 30 già cominciano i problemi e *a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli*.


Non diciamo cazzate.


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Mah... seriamente.

Al di là di quella oggettiva (che solo madre natura può darti... e se non te ne fa dono, non ci sono santi) credo che la bellezza sia anche un fatto interiore. Perché chi sta bene.... lo vedi.

Dalla pelle, dalla luminosità dello sguardo, dalle cure che dedica a se stesso. Dall'atteggiamento, dal portamento. Ed è quella la bellezza più bella. O almeno è metà bellezza. Una sua faccia.

Per il resto credo che la vita porti ad invecchiare. Magari regalando qualche chance in più ai brutti


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.
> 
> ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.
> 
> a 30 già cominciano i problemi e a 40 *ci vogliono i miracoli*.


no, se vuoi essere una bellissima quarantenne , sì se vuoi dimostrare ventanni.


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> BAIA DOMIZIA??? Perché conosci Baia Domizia?
> 
> Omg ho mai chiesto se vuoi sposarmi?


Carissimo io son la donna piu innamorata del mondo della regione Campania...:inlove:E di Baia Domizia conservo alcuni dei miei migliori ricordi di gioventù...Bei tempi


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Carissimo io son la donna piu innamorata del mondo della regione Campania...:inlove:E di Baia Domizia conservo alcuni dei miei migliori ricordi di gioventù...Bei tempi


Io ho carissimi amici a Baia e la zona la conosco a menadito. Manco da un po pero lì.


----------



## sienne (20 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

OK ... oramai le braccia sono arrivate per terra ... 

Proviamo a capovolgere il discorso. Bruttine, che risultano bellissime, per dei particolari che hanno, ce ne sono. 

Ad esempio la Roberts, è bellissima per il suo radioso sorriso che la illumina completamente, perché se no, non è tanto bella, ad esempio. Eppure ... un particolare riesce a capovolgere tutto ... 

Ne conoscete altri?


Edit: Penelope Cruz. La Arquette mi vengono in mente ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... seriamente.
> 
> Al di là di quella oggettiva (che solo madre natura può darti... e se non te ne fa dono, non ci sono santi) credo che la bellezza sia anche un fatto interiore. Perché chi sta bene.... lo vedi.
> 
> ...


Io la percepisco proprio cosi.

Ed è la più affascinante di bellezze x me


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... seriamente.
> 
> Al di là di quella oggettiva (che solo madre natura può darti... e se non te ne fa dono, non ci sono santi) credo che la bellezza sia anche un fatto interiore. Perché chi sta bene.... lo vedi.
> 
> ...


che poi l'alternativa è peggiore:singleeye:


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> c'è da divertirsi e parecchio pure....
> 
> c'è topa industriale a destra e a sinistra


La 'topa industriale' però lì - a quanto ne so - guarda solo il portafoglio...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un po' di trucco, soprattutto di colore non fa male...anzi.
> 
> ma a 20/22 anni non hai bisogno di molte cose quando sei bellissima.
> 
> a 30 già cominciano i problemi e a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli.


Ma che cazzomdi donne  frequenti !!!! :rotfl:
Allora ti svelo un segreto, più ci si trucca soprattutto da giovani più la pelle in anticipo ci presenterà il conto 
perché che i trucchi siano ipoallergenici, delicati conta zero, la pelle coperta da qualsiasi trucco non respira come dovrebbe e le cellule invecchiano prima e questo si nota andando avanti con il tempo 
prendi una donna di 40 con una pelle uniforme che si è  truccata poco nel tempo  ed una coetanea che ha cominciato da giovanissima a imbellettarsi e vedrai che differenza tra loro
altra cosa è l'alimentazione se mangi sano la pelle e il fisico ringraziano  è sano per esempio vuol dire bere poco, non eccessivamente, sorseggiare appena, per esempio


----------



## Alessandra (20 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che cazzomdi donne  frequenti !!!! :rotfl:
> Allora ti svelo un segreto, più ci si trucca soprattutto da giovani più la pelle in anticipo ci presenterà il conto
> perché che i trucchi siano ipoallergenici, delicati conta zero, la pelle coperta da qualsiasi trucco non respira come dovrebbe e le cellule invecchiano prima e questo si nota andando avanti con il tempo
> prendi una donna di 40 con una pelle uniforme che si è  truccata poco nel tempo  ed una coetanea che ha cominciato da giovanissima a imbellettarsi e vedrai che differenza tra loro
> altra cosa è l'alimentazione se mangi sano la pelle e il fisico ringraziano  è sano per esempio vuol dire bere poco, non eccessivamente, sorseggiare appena, per esempio


Verissimo.  Non mi sono mai truccata  (salvo rare volte). Ho una bella pelle. 
Una mia ex compagna del liceo,  sempre stata stupenda,  si metteva sempre mascara e matita.  Vedo che ha gli occhi un po' più segnati dei miei


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Verissimo.  Non mi sono mai truccata  (salvo rare volte). Ho una bella pelle.
> Una mia ex compagna del liceo,  sempre stata stupenda,  si metteva sempre mascara e matita.  Vedo che ha gli occhi un po' più segnati dei miei


Se continua così a 40 avrà dei solchi al posto delle occhiaie, a meno che non si lanci sui ritocchini  ma quelli sono evidenti non si possono camuffare più di tanto


----------



## Alessandra (20 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se continua così a 40 avrà dei solchi al posto delle occhiaie, a meno che non si lanci sui ritocchini  ma quelli sono evidenti non si possono camuffare più di tanto


Ha il contorno occhi segnato.  E' il mascara che lascia residui quando è tenuto tutto il giorno  (e la matita pure).

Avevo iniziato a truccarmi giovanissima.  Dopo pochi mesi che mi truccavo quotidianamente  (pure con risultati dubbi)....mi è capitato sotto occhio un articolo che parlava della pelle senza make up e della freschezza nel tempo. ...e ho smesso di colpo. 
Benedetto fu quella rivista e quell'articolo!


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

a 20 anni la donna non ha bisogno di niente praticamente.

ha il fisico perfetto ( perchè se siete cesse a livello di fisico a 20 è grave forte ), è tonica, in forma smagliante, piena di energie.

a 30 comincia ad essere molto più stanco il corpo

a 40 non ne parliamo proprio.

questo non vuol dire che una donna a 40 anni sia da buttare nel cestino, ma non si possono paragonare la bellezza e la freschezza di una ventenne con una di 40, oltre non ne parliamo proprio e stendiamo un velo pietoso.

nel circolo che frequento io sono uno dei più giovani, ci stanno delle donne di una bellezza disarmante a 50 anni, delle donne veramente molto belle, domani per esempio alle 10:30 vado a giocare a tennis con una signora di 65 anni,

ma da qua a non rendersi conto che a 20 anni si è perfette e a 40 ci vogliono i miracoli per esserlo si tratta di realismo.

non cambierei il fisico, la delicatezza della pelle, il profumo della giovinezza della mia ragazza nemmeno per tutto l'oro del mondo.

Ad ogni modo, arriverà domani verso l'una e mezza, ma poi io andrò a lavorare...

chissà se mi farà da mangiare


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> a 20 anni la donna non ha bisogno di niente praticamente.
> 
> ha il fisico perfetto ( perchè se siete cesse a livello di fisico a 20 è grave forte ), è tonica, in forma smagliante, piena di energie.
> 
> ...



Ciao

se la metti su questo piano, la pelle più bella, morbida, setosa, profumata ecc. è quella di un neonato. 

Il bello attira, certo. Facilita. È come una carta da visita. Ma ti porta solo ad aprire la porta, poi bisogna essere capaci a camminare ... e con ciò voglio dire, che con una bella, ma stronza, non ci sta nessuno. Risulterà stronza e basta. E da qui si nota come sono i piccoli più vari aspetti di una persona a costituire la sua bellezza. 

Con il tempo lo noterai pure tu, che ogni età ha una sua bellezza, che una di vent'anni non può avere rispetto ad una quarantenne come anche viceversa. A te piacciono le donne giovani. Ad altri piace riconoscere il percorso di vita fatta che si racchiude in una ruga e nella sua più semplice naturalezza. 

Comunque, secondo il tuo ragionamento dovrei essere molto bella. E forse lo sono pure. Ma non seguendo i tuoi canoni. Basta stare nella media ed avere una caratteristica che emerge, che attira più della bellezza. E il gioco è fatto. 


sienne


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se la metti su questo piano, la pelle più bella, morbida, setosa, profumata ecc. è quella di un neonato.
> 
> ...


un uccellino mi ha detto che sei una donna molto bella sienne...

e siccome l'uccellino che me l'ha detto per me è una gran bella donna...sono portato a crederle!

beato tuo marito...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un uccellino mi ha detto che sei una donna molto bella sienne...
> 
> e siccome l'uccellino che me l'ha detto per me è una gran bella donna...sono portato a crederle!
> 
> beato tuo marito...



Ciao

non ho colto la battuta ... 

mio marito è un bel uomo. Sportivo e con molti interessi. Attivo ... e socialmente ben situato. 

Però ... Victor Hugo lo spiega bene cosa intendo:

_"Nessuna grazia esteriore è completa se non è compenetrata e vivificata dalla bellezza interiore. 
La bellezza dell'anima si diffonde come una luce misteriosa sulla bellezza del corpo."
_
Significa, che la bellezza interiore influisce e determina alla fine la bellezza esteriore. Ma viceversa no. 
La bellezza esteriore è un abbaglio ... un involucro e nient'altro ... che se non vi è altro ... svanisce. 


sienne


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho colto la battuta ...
> 
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> a 20 anni la donna non ha bisogno di niente praticamente.
> 
> ha il fisico perfetto ( perchè se siete cesse a livello di fisico a 20 è grave forte ), è tonica, in forma smagliante, piena di energie.
> 
> ...


E sti cazzi anche  un diciottenne Rispetto a te è un bijoux, ma probabilmente pure un tuo coetaneo, sarà meglio di te ... Quindi ? :facepalm:
 ... Vedi di cambiare mentalità che se no la depressione è dietro l'angolo, poi a forza di psicofarmaci altro che tonicita' 
per ora concentrati sul lavoro e basta che fai meno danni :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho colto la battuta ...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> a 20 anni la donna non ha bisogno di niente praticamente.
> 
> ha il fisico perfetto ( perchè se siete cesse a livello di fisico a 20 è grave forte ), è tonica, in forma smagliante, piena di energie.
> 
> ...


Non lo farai tu, lo farà la natura.
Lo farà per te, lo farà per lei.
Tutti invecchiano, tanti si abbruttiscono, nulla dura per sempre.
Goditela ora finché c'è, ma non dargli troppa importanza, non farlo diventare essenziale, perché quando verrà meno, sia per te che per lei, sarà un disastro.


PS I canoni estetici variano con l'età. A 30 anni ti piacciono ancora le ragazzine, a 40 vedrai le cose diversamente.
Mi sembri però troppo rigido nell'affrontare l'argomento "donne". Continui a introdurre paletti: la bellezza, la freschezza, la gioventù...
Mi ricordi il mio amico un po' "sborone" che dopo essere stato insieme alla figa dell'epoca si sentiva il dio (maschio) in terra, salvo capitolare a 35 anni con una normalissima (e secondo i suoi canoni precedenti, bruttina) donna, che altrimenti non se lo filava più nessuna di quelle che voleva. 
Non sei più giovane neppure tu, a 30 anni molti si sposano, alcuni hanno già figli.
Non perdere tempo a criticare chi non hai più (la tua ex è ex ormai) e chi non vorrai mai.
Concentrati sul rapporto che hai ora e realmente su quello che ti manca per essere sereno con te stesso.


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo farai tu, lo farà la natura.
> Lo farà per te, lo farà per lei.
> Tutti invecchiano, tanti si abbruttiscono, nulla dura per sempre.
> Goditela ora finché c'è, ma non dargli troppa importanza, non farlo diventare essenziale, perché quando verrà meno, sia per te che per lei, sarà un disastro.
> ...


Detto così però è davvero triste, apre di stare in concessionaria, cazzo


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Detto così però è davvero triste, apre di stare in concessionaria, cazzo


Più o meno. E' un dato di fatto che esistano persone così.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

danny potrebbero denunciarti per istigazione al suicidio:miiiii:

allegria


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E sti cazzi anche  un diciottenne Rispetto a te è un bijoux, ma probabilmente pure un tuo coetaneo, sarà meglio di te ... Quindi ? :facepalm:
> ... Vedi di cambiare mentalità che se no la depressione è dietro l'angolo, poi a forza di psicofarmaci altro che tonicita'
> per ora concentrati sul lavoro e basta che fai meno danni :rotfl::rotfl:



ma guarda fiammata che non devi mica prendertela sul personale.

io sono ben consapevole che l'energia di quando avevo 18 anni non ce l'ho più, non ne faccio un dramma.

non sono alto 1.90 come ha ben puntualizzato minerva, perciò non sono perfetto nemmeno io.

ed ha ragione a dire che se sei grassa puoi dimagrire, ma io non posso crescere in altezza nemmeno se mi sforzo...

così come se hai 50 anni non puoi di certo essere bella come una di 20.

resterai vecchia, come io resterò basso.

è un dato di fatto, non c'è molto da discutere.


quando avrò 50 anni ti dirò che preferirò le donne di 45 anni con esperienza, al momento visto che ne ho 30, preferisco la donna che ne ha 20-25 massimo perchè è una bellezza disarmante che non puoi avere a 30 anni.

è un gusto personale, non è che possiamo metterci a discutere dei gusti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma guarda fiammata che non devi mica prendertela sul personale.
> 
> io sono ben consapevole che l'energia di quando avevo 18 anni non ce l'ho più, non ne faccio un dramma.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non stai parlando di me :carneval:
riprova sarai più fortunato 
ah ma infatti mica discuto i gusti ma le tue certezze che sarai costretto a rivedere


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

ad ogni modo sono appena tornato dal tennis,

pensavo fosse una passeggiata giocare contro la nonna di 65 anni, ma sti cazzi, già dal primo servizio ho ben capito che ci sarebbe stato da correre e parecchio pure.

se non mi fossi impegnato non avrei mai vinto...

tanto di cappello all'energia a 65 anni!


vorrei semplicemente puntualizzare che la cessa e la chiatta con cui non mi interessa socializzare perchè non hanno niente da darmi sono rivolte solo ed esclusivamente a delle relazioni sentimentali, non a dei rapporti di amicizia.

quando ero single non mi sono messo a cercare una donna che non rispettasse i miei canoni di bellezza perchè io voglio svegliarmi la mattina arrapato nel guardare la mia ragazza.

non è un trofeo da mostrare agli amici, come parecchi sostengono, anche perchè non usciamo più di tanto.
non ci vediamo tutti i giorni perciò preferisco stare a letto....

è la mia dea, punto.

di amiche chiatte, racchie, e pure coglione ne ho parecchie, mi diverto un sacco e le amo tutte.
non me le porterei mai a letto, ma questo non vuol dire niente.

mettiamo i puntini sulle i, perchè qua sembra che si faccia un po' troppo di mistificazione.

A me piacciono le donne belle, quando mi scelgo o provo a scegliere la compagna.

Se a qualcuno piacciono le sovrappeso, la gente che non fa sport, che non si tiene in forma, le cozze, le vecchie, non so che dirci, c'è spazio per tutti a questo mondo.

meglio per voi cosa volete che vi dica.

fate un po' di sport, e dimagrite, starete meglio con voi stesse e potrete guardarvi allo specchio senza paura di romperlo.


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che non stai parlando di me :carneval:
> riprova sarai più fortunato
> ah ma infatti mica discuto i gusti ma le tue certezze che sarai costretto a rivedere



avrò quotato male, scusa...



ad ogni modo, le mie certezze svaniranno con il tempo...quando invecchierò.

al momento non vedo perchè io debba vivere con la testa di uno 50 anni quando ne ho 30....

ogni cosa a suo tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ad ogni modo sono appena tornato dal tennis,
> 
> pensavo fosse una passeggiata giocare contro la nonna di 65 anni, ma sti cazzi, già dal primo servizio ho ben capito che ci sarebbe stato da correre e parecchio pure.
> 
> ...


bene, speriamo che le tue amiche ti istruiscano meglio


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> avrò quotato male, scusa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ti si contesta il fatto che tu a 30 anni debba ragionare come un uomo di 50 anni.

ti si contesta che a 30 anni seguiti a ragionare come un 19enne scemo.


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti si contesta il fatto che tu a 30 anni debba ragionare come un uomo di 50 anni.
> 
> ti si contesta che a 30 anni seguiti a ragionare come un 19enne scemo.


perchè mi piacciono le fighe sportive piuttosto che le mozzarella in carrozza?

allora spero di restare coglione, scemo 19enne a vita.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè mi piacciono le fighe sportive piuttosto che le mozzarella in carrozza?
> 
> allora spero di restare coglione, scemo 19enne a vita.


tutti abbiamo gli occhi e a tutti piacciono le belle donne (o i begl'uomini, a seconda dei gusti)

la differenza che proprio non ti entra in testa manco col martello pneumatico è che una bella donna, alla lunga, si sfava di essere calcolata solo perchè appunto è bella.

ed è uno dei motivi per cui ti ritrovi qui a chiederti come mai le donne alla fine ti piantano sempre.


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti abbiamo gli occhi e a tutti piacciono le belle donne (o i begl'uomini, a seconda dei gusti)
> 
> la differenza che proprio non ti entra in testa manco col martello pneumatico è che una bella donna, alla lunga, si sfava di essere calcolata solo perchè appunto è bella.
> 
> ed è uno dei motivi per cui ti ritrovi qui a chiederti come mai le donne alla fine ti piantano sempre.


forse non ti è chiaro allora perplesso, che la bella donna con niente nel cervello o che non fa un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera a me non interessa.

non so in quale altra lingua dirtelo.

e ne parlo 4, sceglie quella che più ti aiuta a comprendere un pensiero semplice e lineare.

la donna " calcolata " solo per la sua bellezza con me sicuramente non si sente punto primo perchè io non sono miliardario né brad pitt, punto secondo perchè è una delle prime cose che le dico.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> forse non ti è chiaro allora perplesso, che la bella donna con niente nel cervello o che non fa un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera a me non interessa.
> 
> non so in quale altra lingua dirtelo.
> 
> ...


a me pare che sia proprio tu quello che ad ogni singola donna che provi a frequentare, fa la filippica sulla cellulite.

se vuoi donne che non cercano il pollo da cui farsi mantenere, devi scollarti dal tuo ambiente.   in che lingua ti risulta più semplice questo concetto?


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> forse non ti è chiaro allora perplesso, che la bella donna con niente nel cervello o che non fa un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera a me non interessa.
> 
> non so in quale altra lingua dirtelo.
> 
> ...



Ciao

disconosci, però, l'intelligenza e il coraggio che ha avuto la tua ex a contrapporsi ai valori dell'apparenza scegliendo la sostanza. Pur rischiando. Ci vogliono "palle", altro che parole dette in quattro lingue ... 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ad ogni modo sono appena tornato dal tennis,
> 
> pensavo fosse una passeggiata giocare contro la nonna di 65 anni, ma sti cazzi, già dal primo servizio ho ben capito che ci sarebbe stato da correre e parecchio pure.
> 
> ...


Occhei. Evidentemente ho frainteso quello che avevi detto. Mi pareva di avere capito che tu non rivolgessi neppure parola a quelle che ritenevi colpevoli d'essere brutte.

Pure se - l'attuale - mi sa un po' di "cambio di direzione in corso d'opera". Ma son problemi tuoi. Io discutevo sul principio che sta alla base. Che se anche fosse, sto cambiamento di direzione, per me e soprattutto per te ben venga


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma guarda fiammata che non devi mica prendertela sul personale.
> 
> io sono ben consapevole che l'energia di quando avevo 18 anni non ce l'ho più, non ne faccio un dramma.
> 
> ...


Ci mancherebbe. Io mi innamoro solo di ballerine, contorsioniste e mimi non più alte di 1,60 e non più pesanti di 45 kg. Mi eccito brutalmente davanti a una spaccata e potrei morire per un port de bras fatto da dio. Il mix più sconvolgente è una ballerina, di capelli rossi acconciati con la coda di cavallo, che parli francese, nudista nel tempo libero e che dica le parolacce. Se andiamo a scavare dentro ognuno di noi, scopriamo gusti particolari. Altro che la perfezione a cui ti riferisci sempre. Non vale per tutti, credimi.
Ps Sono 1,86 ma mi piacciono basse.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe. Io mi innamoro solo di ballerine, contorsioniste e mimi non più alte di 1,60 e non più pesanti di 45 kg. Mi eccito brutalmente davanti a una spaccata e potrei morire per un port de bras fatto da dio. Il mix più sconvolgente è una ballerina, di capelli rossi acconciati con la coda di cavallo, che parli francese, nudista nel tempo libero e che dica le parolacce. Se andiamo a scavare dentro ognuno di noi, scopriamo gusti particolari. Altro che la perfezione a cui ti riferisci sempre. Non vale per tutti, credimi.
> Ps Sono 1,86 ma mi piacciono basse.


Ah però sei bello alto !!! 
L'associazione ballerina di danza classica e parolacce mi piace molto


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe. Io mi innamoro solo di ballerine, contorsioniste e mimi non più alte di 1,60 e non più pesanti di 45 kg. Mi eccito brutalmente davanti a una spaccata e potrei morire per un port de bras fatto da dio. Il mix più sconvolgente è una ballerina, di capelli rossi acconciati con la coda di cavallo, che parli francese, nudista nel tempo libero e che dica le parolacce. Se andiamo a scavare dentro ognuno di noi, scopriamo gusti particolari. Altro che la perfezione a cui ti riferisci sempre. Non vale per tutti, credimi.
> Ps Sono 1,86 ma mi piacciono basse.


Se non lo hai letto ti consiglio"Un amore" di buzzati


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se non lo hai letto ti consiglio"Un amore" di buzzati


Sì, letto una decina di anni fa, più o meno. Ma si può rileggere.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> disconosci, però, l'intelligenza e il coraggio che ha avuto la tua ex a contrapporsi ai valori dell'apparenza scegliendo la sostanza. Pur rischiando. Ci vogliono "palle", altro che parole dette in quattro lingue ...
> 
> ...


Quoto!!


----------



## Ecate (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> disconosci, però, l'intelligenza e il coraggio che ha avuto la tua ex a contrapporsi ai valori dell'apparenza scegliendo la sostanza. Pur rischiando. Ci vogliono "palle", altro che parole dette in quattro lingue ...
> 
> ...


Non basta dedicarsi alle patate per avere spessore


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non basta dedicarsi alle patate per avere spessore



Ciao

intendo il coraggio di cambiare rotta ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non basta dedicarsi alle patate per avere spessore



Ciao

intendo il coraggio di cambiare rotta ... 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> intendo il coraggio di cambiare rotta ...
> 
> ...


Ah quello sì
È una cosa che ammiro moltissimo
Parlando di paletti e triage per me questa è una qualità impagabile
Non amo circondarmi di persone troppo ancorate alle loro cose e al loro status


----------



## Ecate (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe. Io mi innamoro solo di ballerine, contorsioniste e mimi non più alte di 1,60 e non più pesanti di 45 kg. Mi eccito brutalmente davanti a una spaccata e potrei morire per un port de bras fatto da dio. Il mix più sconvolgente è una ballerina, di capelli rossi acconciati con la coda di cavallo, che parli francese, nudista nel tempo libero e che dica le parolacce. Se andiamo a scavare dentro ognuno di noi, scopriamo gusti particolari. Altro che la perfezione a cui ti riferisci sempre. Non vale per tutti, credimi.
> Ps Sono 1,86 ma mi piacciono basse.


Immagino te e tua moglie come un sequel di grease.


----------



## feather (23 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'associazione ballerina di danza classica e parolacce mi piace molto


Parolacce dette in francese però


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Parolacce dette in francese però


Ancora meglio


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Parolacce dette in francese però


E con accento della Provenza.


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

assai triste questa  mattina visto che è partita.
mi ha chiesto se volevo accompagnarla e passare il fine settimana con lei a mosca, ma lavoro e non posso proprio.
almeno è una donna intelligente e non ci prendiamo la testa quando non possiamo spostarci per lavoro.
abbiamo passato gli ultimi due giorni veramente in maniera stupenda.
è una persona straordinaria, di un'umiltà disarmante, ci sono stati alcuni momenti in cui non ho potuto credere ai miei occhi.

siamo andati a mangiare a sanremo in uno dei miei ristoranti preferiti, si mangia del pesce a dir poco favoloso, a dei prezzi ridicoli.

la cameriera di una certa età è stata, a dir poco, semplicemente fantastica, sempre disponibile, sorridente, instancabile, che donna!

abbiamo passato una serata stupenda.

di fianco a noi si è seduta una coppia anche essa giovane, hanno discusso per mezz'ora su cosa mangiare e cosa non mangiare, ragazzi che evidentemente non escono spesso.
una coppia innamorata comunque, erano troppo carini, alla fine hanno diviso un primo e diviso un secondo, hanno bevuto dell'acqua e non si potevano permettere di prendere niente altro.

ascoltando la loro conversazione, stavano festeggiando il loro primo anniversario di matrimonio.
erano veramente tenerissimi.

quando ci siamo alzati per andare via, la mia ragazza mi fa: io pago il conto, tu paghi il loro facendomi un sorriso.
probabilmente l'avrei fatto comunque, ma mi ha fatto molto, molto piacere che le sia venuta l'idea.
perciò gli abbiamo regalato la cena di anniversario e gli ho messo una bottiglia di champagne per festeggiare.
erano così teneri.
mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la loro reazione, ma so di averli dato un sorriso e spero che il loro amore possa durare!

cambiando argomento,

questa sera e domani ha un servizio a mosca e non penso che arriverò nemmeno a sentirla e poi va direttamente a new york.

le farò una sorpresa e martedì la raggiungerò senza dirle niente.
spero che per una volta nella mia vita io non sia sfigato e arrivi a new york martedì e non la trovi 

sarebbe da ridere.

prima di partire farò un colpo di telefono all'hotel dove va di solito per essere sicuro che sia ancora la.

in teoria deve restare una settimana a new york.

io ho solo 2 giorni, perciò farò toccata e fuga.

sono veramente perso completo per questa donna.


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> sono veramente perso completo per questa donna.


Come di tutte le donne di cui hai parlato...
Speriamo sia la volta buona.


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come di tutte le donne di cui hai parlato...
> Speriamo sia la volta buona.


speriamo.

non lo so onestamente non è sereno il mio sentimento.

perchè vivo con la paura che mi lasci, mi abbandoni, che faccia come ha fatto la patatara e se ne vada.

è brutto forte come sentimento.

ci vorrà del tempo per farlo andare via sto brutto sentimento.


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> speriamo.
> 
> non lo so onestamente non è sereno il mio sentimento.
> 
> ...


Dai...tutt'al più ci sono io!!!! 
Anche io non posso permettermi una cena completa con acqua!!


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> speriamo.
> 
> non lo so onestamente non è sereno il mio sentimento.
> 
> ...


Una donna innamorata non lascia.
Significa che non hai certezza dei suoi sentimenti.


----------



## Ecate (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> speriamo.
> 
> non lo so onestamente non è sereno il mio sentimento.
> 
> ...


inizia a porti proponendo come punto fisso il tuo valore.
È molto di più di ciò che hai, lo dimostra il fatto che non sei stato a guardare la faccia della coppietta. 
O almeno, che tu abbia fatto intendere di non averlo fatto: in ogni caso significa che lo riconosci come un valore.
Direi di ripartire da qui, con te stesso.
Il resto verrà


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una donna innamorata non lascia.
> Significa che non hai certezza dei suoi sentimenti.


non mi fido più come prima, non è facile.

pure l'altra mi diceva di essere innamorata e mi ha lasciato senza motivo.

non ho certezze...

pure adesso vivo ancora con l'ansia che non mi voglia più, nonostante sia meravigliosa, premurosa, mi fa morire dal ridere.

mi sembra, almeno, che si stia impegnando e parecchio per far funzionare le cose...

boh, vedremo.


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> inizia a porti proponendo come punto fisso il tuo valore.
> È molto di più di ciò che hai, lo dimostra il fatto che non sei stato a guardare la faccia della coppietta.
> O almeno, che tu abbia fatto intendere di non averlo fatto: in ogni caso significa che lo riconosci come un valore.
> Direi di ripartire da qui, con te stesso.
> Il resto verrà



ma io quello voglio: una famiglia e dei figli.

e quando al mio ristorante viene gente che è in luna di miele, o che fa proposte da matrimonio, di solito cerco di rendere la loro serata indimenticabile.

mi piacciono troppo le coppie innamorate


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai...tutt'al più ci sono io!!!!
> Anche io non posso permettermi una cena completa con acqua!!





devi perdere almeno 15 kg nicka.....

poi ne riparliamo!

e mi sono ripromesso: mai più con un'italiana...perciò cambia passaporto.


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> devi perdere almeno 15 kg nicka.....
> 
> poi ne riparliamo!
> 
> e mi sono ripromesso: mai più con un'italiana...perciò cambia passaporto.


Ma perché 15?!
Inizio a mandare avanti le pratiche...


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché 15?!
> Inizio a mandare avanti le pratiche...


boh.... 15 per dire...

magari sei un figurino e bastano 2.


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> boh.... 15 per dire...
> 
> magari sei un figurino e bastano 2.


No...io pensavo almeno 17...giusto rientrare in una forma umana...


----------



## LDS (30 Giugno 2016)

*rientrato*

rientrato a casa ora dopo due giorni bellissimi.

la cosa più bella è stata che mi aspettava ...

sono andato diretto dove doveva lavorava, ha fatto 2 salti di gioia, siamo andati a cena insieme, abbiamo passato una serata bellissima e quando siamo andati in albergo mi aveva preparato un regalo a sua volta con scritto: lo sapevo 

e chi la molla più questa.


----------



## LDS (30 Giugno 2016)

però adesso passerà un po', almeno due settimane perchè è impegnata in america per un po' e io non è che possa andare a new york ogni volta come se fosse dietro casa.

mi ha detto che forse viene fra 2 settimane per 2 giorni per poi ripartire a new york, è matta se lo fa...ma non le dico di certo di no.

ho avuto una proposta sul lavoro per abbandonare il mio lavoro e lavorare per un miliardario libanese come consulente sugli investimenti nel settore.

una proposta veramente interessante che potrei anche accettare se mi da la chance di restare autonomo così che possa seguire la principessa nelle sue cose.

vedremo...

al momento tutto è bello e perfetto, attendo la botta sulla testa che mi faccia risvegliare dai sogni.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> però adesso passerà un po', almeno due settimane perchè è impegnata in america per un po' e io non è che possa andare a new york ogni volta come se fosse dietro casa.
> 
> mi ha detto che forse viene fra 2 settimane per 2 giorni per poi ripartire a new york, è matta se lo fa...ma non le dico di certo di no.
> 
> ...


per una botta in testa mi prenoto io.

fossi al tuo posto, accetterei la proposta del miliardario libanese.    e con la tua fidanzata, fai uno sforzo per una volta e lascia perdere almeno le paternali sulla cellulite.      insomma non ti far riconoscere subito.


----------



## drusilla (30 Giugno 2016)

Solo due salti di gioia? Conosco cagnolini che si impegnano di più... 
Che dirti caro Lds: se non essistessi bisognerebbe inventarti, lo dico sul serio


----------



## LDS (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per una botta in testa mi prenoto io.
> 
> fossi al tuo posto, accetterei la proposta del miliardario libanese.    e con la tua fidanzata, fai uno sforzo per una volta e lascia perdere almeno le paternali sulla cellulite.      insomma non ti far riconoscere subito.



non ne ha bisogno di paternali sulla cellulite con tutto lo sport che fa.

è più in forma di me.

se la conferma la proposta e mi assume la prendo perchè è un cambiamento di vita incredibile.

passerei in charge di una parte degli investimenti di uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo.
non è quello che volevo fare nella vita visto che amo il mio lavoro, ma non sono nemmeno un coglione da gettare al vento una occasione così.

se mi conferma quello che mi ha detto, si presenta con l'assegno e mi prende ci vado.


mi ha fatto il cazziatone perchè non porto l'orologio comunque e mi ha detto che non posso camminare per la strada senza orologio e come faccio a non vergognarmi.

a me da fastidio la qualsiasi sul corpo.

0 tatuaggi, orecchini, braccialetti, catenine, niente proprio.

spero che non mi regali mai un orologio sennò glielo tiro dalla finestra.

fammi andare a lavorare va.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> però adesso passerà un po', almeno due settimane perchè è impegnata in america per un po' e *io non è che possa andare a new york ogni volta come se fosse dietro casa.*
> 
> mi ha detto che forse viene fra 2 settimane per 2 giorni per poi ripartire a new york, è matta se lo fa...ma non le dico di certo di no.
> 
> ...


Va che te la stai tirando...


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> non ne ha bisogno di paternali sulla cellulite con tutto lo sport che fa.
> 
> è più in forma di me.
> 
> ...


niente, non cambi proprio mai eh!


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> non ne ha bisogno di paternali sulla cellulite con tutto lo sport che fa.
> 
> è più in forma di me.
> 
> ...


Ogni tanto nel mondo scoppia qualche crisi.
Improvvisamente milioni di persone perdono il posto di lavoro.
Scoppiano bolle.
Gli imprenditori si suicidano a grappoli.
Alcuni stati vanno in default.
Gli economisti elaborano le più disparate teorie per tentare di spiegare alle masse il dramma che stanno vivendo.
Ma nessuno conosce per davvero quali incredibili e umanissime realtà si nascondono dietro ai grossi movimenti finanziari del mondo.


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

ha già preso i biglietti....verrà venerdì sabato e domenica della prossima settimana.

è pazza.

perchè farà new york, nizza per poi dover andare a los angeles. 

io le avevo detto di non farlo, che avremmo tranquillamente potuto aspettare, ma mi ha detto che sarebbe venuta anche questo fine settimana.
io l'ho ben prevenuta del fatto che durante il week end lavorerò come un matto e che non avrò tutto questo tempo da dedicarle, ma mi ha detto che non è importante.
ho trovato il jackpot.
Ha un solo difetto, non beve una goccia d'alcool.

Quando siamo andati a mangiare martedì mi sono sparato una bottiglia da solo, manco l'ha voluto provare il vino e si che era un grande vino.

l'obiettivo è farle bere un bicchiere entro due mesi.

vabbè, su questa vi lascio, a domani!

buona notte.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

ma tu alle 3 del mattino perchè non dormi?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu alle 3 del mattino perchè non dormi?


perché io dopo anni continuo a leggere il suo nick con LSD? :facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> perché io dopo anni continuo a leggere il suo nick con LSD? :facepalm:


perchè in realtà tu speri che quello che scrive LDS sia frutto di drogucce pesanti, sorellina.


il dramma è che invece è serissimo.    cmq la parte della paternale alle ragazze per la cellulite merita.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè in realtà tu speri che quello che scrive LDS sia frutto di drogucce pesanti, sorellina.
> 
> 
> il dramma è che invece è serissimo.    cmq la parte della paternale alle ragazze per la cellulite merita.



devo averla persa...


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

non mi ricordo se sia in questo 3d o in un altro, ma da qualche parte c'è.

momenti di LDS in splendida forma.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Luglio 2016)

Pure io sto con una modella.
E' de Torpigna ed è pazza.
Prenderà la metro A all'ora di punta, poi stazione termini e autobus senza aria condizionata.
Forse riuscirò a farle bere un chinotto.
Mi ha regalato uno Swatch falso con la scritta Rolex.


----------



## Falcor (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pure io sto con una modella.
> E' de Torpigna ed è pazza.
> Prenderà la metro A all'ora di punta, poi stazione termini e autobus senza aria condizionata.
> Forse riuscirò a farle bere un chinotto.
> Mi ha regalato uno Swatch falso con la scritta Rolex.


Geniale, punto


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu alle 3 del mattino perchè non dormi?


perchè sono rientrato a casa alle 3.

ho finito parecchio tardi di lavorare.

difficile che rientri a casa prima delle 2 praticamente ogni giorno.

lavoro solo la sera, dalle 16 fino a quando l'ultimo beduino se ne è andato.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè sono rientrato a casa alle 3.
> 
> ho finito parecchio tardi di lavorare.
> 
> ...


ah ok.

poi alla tua donna che hai regalato?


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pure io sto con una modella.
> E' de Torpigna ed è pazza.
> Prenderà la metro A all'ora di punta, poi stazione termini e autobus senza aria condizionata.
> Forse riuscirò a farle bere un chinotto.
> Mi ha regalato uno Swatch falso con la scritta Rolex.


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ok.
> 
> poi alla tua donna che hai regalato?



un completo nero super sexy che mi ha sfoggiato mercoledì.

mercoledì si è vestita con dei semi trasparenti bianchi per mettere in risalto l'intimo nero.

c'era mezzo mondo che la guardava, le ho tassativamente proibito di fare una cosa del genere lol.

niente di speciale, ma era contenta ed io pure.

è pure mezza maiala che non guasta.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un completo nero super sexy che mi ha sfoggiato mercoledì.
> 
> mercoledì si è vestita con dei semi trasparenti bianchi per mettere in risalto l'intimo nero.
> 
> ...


L'intimo nero mi aggrada. Che tipo di slip? Marca?


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'intimo nero mi aggrada. Che tipo di slip? Marca?


volevo prendere dolce e gabbana, ma quando ho visto Guia la Bruna, sono caduto in trance.

sono spettacolari veramente.

ogni donna dovrebbe averne uno nel cassetto.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> volevo prendere dolce e gabbana, ma quando ho visto Guia la Bruna, sono caduto in trance.
> 
> sono spettacolari veramente.
> 
> ogni donna dovrebbe averne uno nel cassetto.


DiEssino dolce...
Anche a me piacciono tanto i completini neri!!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> DiEssino dolce...
> Anche a me piacciono tanto i completini neri!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> DiEssino dolce...
> Anche a me piacciono tanto i completini neri!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


meriti un ban per questa merda.

non è nero nero, comunque, perchè 100% nero è un po' banale.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> meriti un ban per questa merda.
> 
> non è nero nero, comunque, perchè 100% nero è un po' banale.


Perchè mi tratti sempre male?!


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè mi tratti sempre male?!


posta foto di fighe, il mio thread soffre a vedere obbrobri.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> posta foto di fighe, il mio thread soffre a vedere obbrobri.


Arrangiati!!!


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè mi tratti sempre male?!





LDS ha detto:


> posta foto di fighe, il mio thread soffre a vedere obbrobri.





Nicka ha detto:


> Arrangiati!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi fate morì


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> meriti un ban per questa merda.
> 
> non è nero nero, comunque, perchè 100% nero è un po' banale.


ma dai .. ha un bel fisico


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi fate morì


E' il mio tesoruccio!!!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ma dai .. ha un bel fisico


Diglielo!!!!


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' il mio tesoruccio!!!


gli posso mandare una tua foto di nascosto da te?


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> gli posso mandare una tua foto di nascosto da te?


Col cazzo!!!!!

No, spè...non quella foto con quel cazzo che ti ho girato eh!!! E' un modo di dire! Se no si spaventa!!! 
Il mio pisellino lo dedico solo a te! 
E a Bettina mia!



:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col cazzo!!!!!
> 
> No, spè...non quella foto con quel cazzo che ti ho girato eh!!! E' un modo di dire! Se no si spaventa!!!
> Il mio pisellino lo dedico solo a te!
> ...


ah meno male che hai specificato che gli stavo per mandare quella con l'uccellone.

oh ma mi stai confondendo! gliela devo mandare o no? :blank: senza pipo dico...


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah meno male che hai specificato che gli stavo per mandare quella con l'uccellone.
> 
> oh ma mi stai confondendo! gliela devo mandare o no? :blank: senza pipo dico...


Nu!!!!


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nu!!!!


che palle che sei.


:ar:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che palle che sei.
> 
> 
> :ar:


Eh oh!!!
LDS mi deve amare per come dico io!


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col cazzo!!!!!
> 
> No, spè...non quella foto con quel cazzo che ti ho girato eh!!! E' un modo di dire! Se no si spaventa!!!
> Il mio pisellino lo dedico solo a te!
> ...


Siete una bella coppia però tu e lds:carneval:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Siete una bella coppia però tu e lds:carneval:


vero, concordo... anche se pure voi due però


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh oh!!!
> LDS mi deve amare per come dico io!


senti te posso dì che quest'avatar mi fa veramente senso?


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vero, concordo... anche se pure voi due però


Ma io non potrei offrirle la vita meravigliosa che si prospetta con lds, giusto coltivare patate potrei


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io non potrei offrirle la vita meravigliosa che si prospetta con lds, giusto coltivare patate potrei


secondo me Nì le gradisce le patate...

oh non c'è il doppio senso! giuro!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Siete una bella coppia però tu e lds:carneval:


Vuoi unirti a noi?!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io non potrei offrirle la vita meravigliosa che si prospetta con lds, giusto coltivare patate potrei


Ma tu puoi offrirmi la minchia tanto e questo mi basta!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> senti te posso dì che quest'avatar mi fa veramente senso?


No, non lo puoi dire...beccatevi la cozza pelosa!!



banshee ha detto:


> secondo me Nì le gradisce le patate...
> 
> oh non c'è il doppio senso! giuro!


Amo le patatine!!!! :inlove:


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi unirti a noi?!


Ormai sono troppo proletaria/ plebea per il suo rango


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> secondo me Nì le gradisce le patate...
> 
> oh non c'è il doppio senso! giuro!


Ma alla fine i soldi contano sempre di più ...


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ormai sono troppo proletaria/ plebea per il suo rango


Parli con me?


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma alla fine i soldi contano sempre di più ...


dici eh? 
mh.
oh [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] se fai buon matrimonio aricordate delle amiche! :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parli con me?


Per lds


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dici eh?
> mh.
> oh @_Nicka_ se fai buon matrimonio aricordate delle amiche! :carneval:


Eccerto!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per lds


Nel senso che sono proletaria pure io!!! :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel senso che sono proletaria pure io!!! :rotfl:


E allora stai sognando...lui non le vuole povere:rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diglielo!!!!


glielo ho detto e poi la foto parla da sola, probabilmente è troppo superficiale per apprezzare la bellezza sotto un cm di pelo


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E allora stai sognando...lui non le vuole povere:rotfl:


Va che marca che c'ho!!!!


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va che marca che c'ho!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:ma dove le trovi?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma dove le trovi?:rotfl:


Su Gooooooogle!


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Mi fate morire. I miei colleghi mi guardano storto.

Sto in pausa cena leggendo le vostre coglionate e mi prendono per il culo !

Ad ogni modo io non la voglio ricca, ma indipendente, non mi deve chiedere un cazzo. Non deve essere scontato che pago io.

A me piace che quando andiamo fuori a cena a volte paghi lei.

È chiaro che quando decido di prendere dei vini a dei prezzi importanti non la lascio pagare, ma voglio dire una cena normale da 300 euro, che la paghi anche ogni tanto.

Ad ogni modo non ci sono problemi perché il pezzente sono io fra i due, perciò.

Nicka per uscire insieme devi: non essere chiatta, i boiler non li posso soffrire.
Non essere pelosa, non commentiamo.
Avere un bel sorriso con i denti dritti e bianchi.

Se sei bionda è un plus.

Se non hai le tette non è un problema, preferisco il culo alle tette.

Devi avere un minimo di gusto.

La donna hippy, trasandata, vestita da barbona attira la mia attenzione come fa la citronella per le zanzare


----------



## Ecate (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi fate morire. I miei colleghi mi guardano storto.
> 
> Sto in pausa cena leggendo le vostre coglionate e mi prendono per il culo !
> 
> ...


Ciao LDS
se frequenti miliardari
e se vuoi che non ti trattino da servo, ma da professionista
quella frase lì impara a non dirla mai.
Se puoi permetterti di fare selezione, per il medesimo motivo, evita anche i miliardari che parlano così.


----------



## LDS (1 Luglio 2016)

Ma non è che abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.

Per me spendere 300 euro per una cena è normale.

Come per il miliardario spenderne 5000 è normale.

cosa devo fare, chinare il capo e pensare alla gente che non arriva a fine mese e invece che andare fuori a cena, stare a casa a mangiare pane ed acqua così facciamo mal comune mezzo gaudio ?

Io non sono il servo di nessuno.

La gente mi paga profumatamente per ascoltarmi quando parlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma non è che abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.
> 
> Per me spendere 300 euro per una cena è normale.
> 
> ...


Ma non sei sommelier ?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma non è che abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.
> 
> Per me spendere 300 euro per una cena è normale.
> 
> ...


me cojoni...


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma non è che abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.
> 
> Per me spendere 300 euro per una cena è normale.
> 
> ...


sara' pure normale per te e fai benissimo se te lo puoi permettere.
ma questi tuoi successi vengono svalutati da come ne parli 
e su di un forum i soldi che hai in tasca non hanno nessun valore

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2016)

Pensa che culo.... per noi del forum parla gratis!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Pesca (2 Luglio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Pensa che culo.... per noi del forum parla gratis!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## drusilla (2 Luglio 2016)

Prossimamente in edicola: Di come l'eleganza non si compra con i soldi.


----------



## Homer (2 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> me cojoni...


Finalmente ho capito l'uso di questo intercalare 

 :kiss:


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Pensa che culo.... per noi del forum parla gratis!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


No, scrive. Credo sia un altro listino.


----------



## Ecate (2 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma non è che abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.
> 
> Per me spendere 300 euro per una cena è normale.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che non abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.
È che tutti sappiamo riconoscere un atteggiamento sprezzante verso chi ha meno denaro, anche i miliardari.
E se veramente ci hai a che fare, non è il caso che tu lo ostenti, per infiniti motivi.
Elencarteli è un insulto alla tua intelligenza.


----------



## spleen (2 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Prossimamente in edicola: Di come l'eleganza non si compra con i soldi.


Nemmeno la cultura, l'amore, l'empatia, l'amicizia. 
Puoi trovare in vendita dei surrogati, più o meno soddisfacenti, ma quello sono: surrogati. Ed è una tendenza delle persone con larghe disponibilità economiche a non riconoscere l'autentico dal surrogato, propinato da quelli che stanno loro accanto per interesse.
Senza che questo diventi una regola, i soldi comprano tutto tranne l'essenziale.

Drusilla, è un piacere rileggerti.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito l'uso di questo intercalare
> 
> :kiss:


Meglio tardi che mai 

ciao :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma certo che non abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.
> È che tutti sappiamo riconoscere un atteggiamento sprezzante verso chi ha meno denaro, anche i miliardari.
> E se veramente ci hai a che fare, non è il caso che tu lo ostenti, per infiniti motivi.
> Elencarteli è un insulto alla tua intelligenza.


Quotone !!!!!! :up:


----------



## Horny (2 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma certo che non abbiamo tutti la stessa vita.
> È che tutti sappiamo riconoscere un atteggiamento sprezzante verso chi ha meno denaro, anche i miliardari.
> E se veramente ci hai a che fare, non è il caso che tu lo ostenti, per infiniti motivi.
> Elencarteli è un insulto alla tua intelligenza.


:applauso::applauso::up:


----------



## drusilla (4 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno la cultura, l'amore, l'empatia, l'amicizia.
> Puoi trovare in vendita dei surrogati, più o meno soddisfacenti, ma quello sono: surrogati. Ed è una tendenza delle persone con larghe disponibilità economiche a non riconoscere l'autentico dal surrogato, propinato da quelli che stanno loro accanto per interesse.
> Senza che questo diventi una regola, i soldi comprano tutto tranne l'essenziale.
> 
> Drusilla, è un piacere rileggerti.


Grazie, mi riscaldi il cuore


----------



## Stark72 (4 Luglio 2016)

Vorrei spezzare un'ostrica e champagne per LDS.
Se è spendaccione, al netto delle sue idee sulle donne, so affari suoi.


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vorrei spezzare un'ostrica e champagne per LDS.
> Se è spendaccione, al netto delle sue idee sulle donne, so affari suoi.


La vera verità.


Spoiler


----------



## Stark72 (4 Luglio 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nicka spariamoci una piadina e un birrozzo va


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nicka spariamoci una piadina e un birrozzo va


:up:

Ci sto!


----------



## Stark72 (4 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ci sto!


con 300 euri a cranio ce mangiamo un anno de piadine


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> con 300 euri a cranio ce mangiamo un anno de piadine


Ci sta pure la birra per 300 euri a cranio!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> con 300 euri a cranio ce mangiamo un anno de piadine


:rotfl:


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sta pure la birra per 300 euri a cranio!


dipende dalla birra....

noi le vendiamo a 10 euro per bottiglietta da 25 cl.


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> dipende dalla birra....
> 
> noi le vendiamo a 10 euro per bottiglietta da 25 cl.


Vuoi che ti indichi dove metterla!?


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti indichi dove metterla!?


mi capitò illo tempore di vedere un porno molto bizzarro con bottiglie di champagne stappate in maniera alquanto anomala....

perciò non mi scandalizza quello che dici.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> dipende dalla birra....
> 
> noi le vendiamo a 10 euro per bottiglietta da 25 cl.


Perché c'è la piscetta del principe George dentro, vero?
Delicious


----------



## ilnikko (4 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La vera verità.
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti indichi dove metterla!?


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perché c'è la piscetta del principe George dentro, vero?
> Delicious


no, è l'heineken che a noi costa forse 20 euro la cassa da 24.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> no, è l'heineken che a noi costa forse 20 euro la cassa da 24.


cazzo ve la mando dalla Conad :rotfl:


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> cazzo ve la mando dalla Conad :rotfl:



qua è matta la gente.

pensa che al yimmi's durante le serate di venerdì e sabato per una birra ci vogliono 25 euro.


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> qua è matta la gente.
> 
> pensa che *al yimmi's *durante le serate di venerdì e sabato per una birra ci vogliono 25 euro.


Com'è adesso l'ambiente ?


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

Sempre il solito, se lo domandi significa che ci sei stato.

A me non dispiace, però ci sono solo mignotte, molto belle, ma pur sempre mignotte.


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

Ho fatto un genocidio!

Ho demolito un gaia barbaresco del 96.

Mi cadde....., si ruppe, quasi piansi.

Ne è restato un po'  nella bottiglia...ho potuto quanto meno assaporare l'ultimo respiro di questa Gemma straordinaria.

Il direttore non era molto contento Lol!


----------



## Stark72 (4 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube;9Nv7B9vAOYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nv7B9vAOYQ[/video]





LDS ha detto:


> Ho fatto un genocidio!
> 
> Ho demolito un gaia barbaresco del 96.
> 
> ...


----------



## LDS (4 Luglio 2016)

Spettacolare ....mi sono pisciato sotto


----------



## LDS (8 Luglio 2016)

la principessa è in viaggio....

18 ore di viaggio prima di sbarcare a nizza domani!

devo riordinare casa e non c'ho voglia proprio, che palle.

detesto fare le pulizie.

visto che non ha niente da fare potrei lasciale tutto a soqquadro così che abbia di che occuparsi, però non mi sa una bella idea.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Sempre il solito, se lo domandi significa che ci sei stato.
> 
> A me non dispiace, però ci sono solo mignotte, molto belle, ma pur sempre mignotte.


Vedo che non è cambiato niente..... ci andai diversi anni fa.

Una curiosità...  Robuchon è sempre il numero uno ?


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> la principessa è in viaggio....
> 
> 18 ore di viaggio prima di sbarcare a nizza domani!
> 
> ...


Ottimo, è riuscita a partire. Ma quando pensi che finiranno di fare sciopero i francesi ?

P.S. - complimenti per il russo.... eccellente "investimento" sia dal punto di vista lavorativo che di svago.


----------



## LDS (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vedo che non è cambiato niente..... ci andai diversi anni fa.
> 
> Una curiosità...  Robuchon è sempre il numero uno ?



ma fra ducasse e robuchon siamo la. Sono stili diversi, ma grandi cucine comunque.


----------



## LDS (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ottimo, è riuscita a partire. Ma quando pensi che finiranno di fare sciopero i francesi ?
> 
> P.S. - complimenti per il russo.... eccellente "investimento" sia dal punto di vista lavorativo che di svago.


I francesi con i loro scioperi non finiranno mai Lol!

Questa è una cosa che mi manda in bestia, soprattutto quando viaggio.

Mi è capitato di restare bloccato come un cretino a Ginevra e di non poter rientrare in Francia per colpa degli scioperi.

Maledetti .


Comunque si è partita da Lol angeles e dovrebbe arrivare a New York fra qualche ora.

Sarà estenuante povera perchè non è riuscita a prendere il diretto New York Nizza e deve passare per Parigi.

In compenso ho riordinato un po' alla bell'è meglio, domani farò un po' di spesa così avrà da mangiare, non che mangi più di tanto.


----------

